# Democrats Never Met A Communist....



## PoliticalChic

*....that they didn't adore.*



"Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.

No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.

As this thread will so demonstrate.




1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats

2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls

Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.




3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*

a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.

b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
 Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
Hiss.”




4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.

Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....

Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.



a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
"The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183

b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence. 
FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay. 
On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
Searching for Tato - LA Times



Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.


Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....


----------



## georgephillip

PoliticalChic said:


> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.


*So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*





"President Nixon and his National Security Adviser, Henry Kissinger, discuss North Vietnamese sanctuaries and supply routes in the neutral border country of Cambodia. General Creighton Abrams, the US military commander in South Vietnam, wants those sites bombed, regardless of the fact that military strikes against locations in a neutral country would be flagrant violations of international laws and treaties."

 Operation Menu


----------



## eagle1462010

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "President Nixon and his National Security Adviser, Henry Kissinger, discuss North Vietnamese sanctuaries and supply routes in the neutral border country of Cambodia. General Creighton Abrams, the US military commander in South Vietnam, wants those sites bombed, regardless of the fact that military strikes against locations in a neutral country would be flagrant violations of international laws and treaties."
> 
> Operation Menu
Click to expand...

Mass killings under Communist regimes - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Take a walk down HISTORY LANE BITCH.


----------



## eagle1462010

Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.


----------



## eagle1462010

China s Great Famine the true story World news The Guardian

*China's Great Famine: the true story*
The famine that killed up to 45 million people remains a taboo subject in China 50 years on. Author Yang Jisheng is determined to change that with his book, Tombstone

FREEDOM


----------



## Vigilante

Even Howard got this one right....amazing!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

They still hate Reagan for calling the USSR an Evil Empire, promising to defeat it and collapsing their empire


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.



DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.

If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.


----------



## 2aguy

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "President Nixon and his National Security Adviser, Henry Kissinger, discuss North Vietnamese sanctuaries and supply routes in the neutral border country of Cambodia. General Creighton Abrams, the US military commander in South Vietnam, wants those sites bombed, regardless of the fact that military strikes against locations in a neutral country would be flagrant violations of international laws and treaties."
> 
> Operation Menu
Click to expand...


what the communist supporting libs always understood, but pretended like they didn't, is if a country is being used by your enemy to stage attacks on you and your allies.....it isn't a f*****g neutral country....even if the people of that country don't want your enemy there......but they supported the communists,during the war....so the blood of the dead is on them......not the U.S.....


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
Click to expand...


99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
Click to expand...


Yeah, Zell Miller, last of the old Southern conservative segregationist Democrats.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.


If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience.
- George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zell Miller, last of the old Southern conservative segregationist Democrats.
Click to expand...


Yes, last DemocRAT patriot! But YOU, scum bucket say NOTHING about KKK Robert Byrd!!!


----------



## 2aguy

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> 
> 
> If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience.
> - George Bernard Shaw
Click to expand...



Yeah...Shaw may not be the best guy to quote....he was a progressive who supported ugenics  and the nazis.....


----------



## Toro

Here's a little history lesson.

The Bay of Pigs - John F. Kennedy Presidential Library Museum

http://www.lbjlibrary.org/exhibits/the-vietnam-conflict

I hope this was helpful to you.


----------



## 2aguy

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zell Miller, last of the old Southern conservative segregationist Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, last DemocRAT patriot! But YOU, scum bucket say NOTHING about KKK Robert Byrd!!!
Click to expand...


or the racists in the democrat party...the Congressional black caucus, la rasa. The naacp.....and all the other openly racist groups that make up the party of racism....the democrat party......


----------



## Jroc

Democrats side with soviets against Ronald Reagan..



> Kennedy believes that, given the current state of affairs, and in the interest of peace, it would be prudent and timely to undertake the following steps to counter the militaristic politics of Reagan and his campaign to psychologically burden the American people. In this regard, he offers the following proposals to the General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union Y.V. Andropov:
> 
> *1. Kennedy asks Y.V. Andropov to consider inviting the senator to Moscow for a personal meeting in July of this year. The main purpose of the meeting, according to the senator, would be to arm Soviet officials with explanations regarding problems of nuclear disarmament so they may be better prepared and more convincing during appearances in the USA. He would also like to inform you that he has planned a trip through Western Europe, where he anticipates meeting England’s Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher and French President Mitterand in which he will exchange similar ideas regarding the same issues.*
> 
> *If his proposals would be accepted in principle, Kennedy would send his representative to Moscow to resolve questions regarding organizing such a visit.
> 
> Kennedy thinks the benefits of a meeting with Y.V.Andropov will be enhanced if he could also invite one of the well known Republican senators, for example, Mark Hatfield. Such a meeting will have a strong impact on American and political circles in the USA (In March of 1982, Hatfield and Kennedy proposed a project to freeze the nuclear arsenals of the USA and USSR and pblished a book on the theme as well.)
> 
> 2. Kennedy believes that in order to influence Americans it would be important to organize in August-September of this year, televised interviews with Y.V. Andropov in the USA. A direct appeal by the General Secretary to the American people will, without a doubt, attact a great deal of attention and interest in the country. The senator is convinced this would receive the maximum resonance in so far as television is the most effective method of mass media and information.
> *
> 
> If the proposal is recognized as worthy, then Kennedy and his friends will bring about suitable steps to have representatives of the largest television companies in the USA contact Y.V. Andropov for an invitation to Moscow for the interview. Specifically, the president of the board of directors of ABC, Elton Raul and television columnists Walter Cronkite or Barbara Walters could visit Moscow. The senator underlined the importance that this initiative should be seen as coming from the American side.



Letter Details Kennedy Offer To USSR Sweetness Light


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zell Miller, last of the old Southern conservative segregationist Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, last DemocRAT patriot! But YOU, scum bucket say NOTHING about KKK Robert Byrd!!!
Click to expand...


Segregation is patriotic?

Damn, I should start saving these USMB RWnut gems.


----------



## Stephanie

The Democrat party of old is dead and gone. they should just come out and call themselves what they are:

The Socialist/communist party of the United States

and people better wake up to it


----------



## Toro

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
Click to expand...


That's retarded.


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zell Miller, last of the old Southern conservative segregationist Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, last DemocRAT patriot! But YOU, scum bucket say NOTHING about KKK Robert Byrd!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation is patriotic?
> 
> Damn, I should start saving these USMB RWnut gems.
Click to expand...


You said it asshole, I only point out how fucking stupid you are!


----------



## PoliticalChic

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "President Nixon and his National Security Adviser, Henry Kissinger, discuss North Vietnamese sanctuaries and supply routes in the neutral border country of Cambodia. General Creighton Abrams, the US military commander in South Vietnam, wants those sites bombed, regardless of the fact that military strikes against locations in a neutral country would be flagrant violations of international laws and treaties."
> 
> Operation Menu
Click to expand...





Starting in April ’75, the Communist Khmer Rouge defeated Lon Nol in Cambodia. Democrats, starting with the 1974 budget, refused to allocate another penny, and forbade US military action “in or over” Indochina. Just as the right had warned, the communists began a systematic war on the entire populations of their nation, so savage, it is hard to comprehend. It is estimated that the number of dead numbered between 1.7 to 2.5 million out of a population of around 8 million.                    Killing Fields - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia 
Frequently found in* totalitarian death cults*, the Khmer Rouge cadres were mostly teenagers, some as young as ten or twelve, produced by cruelty and indoctrination. Consistent with other communist conquests, the Khmer Rouge began the massive and grotesque project of remaking society from scratch. They began by emptying the cities: every single person in Phnom Penh- including the lame, hospital patients on intravenous drips, the sick and the elderly, mothers who had just given birth, the pregnant, and infants, - everyone was forced to march.                  Khmer Rouge rule of Cambodia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia 
“The pedicab did not move to the side of the road so a soldier killed the driver with machine gun fire….A young soldier thrust his rifle through the window of the car, then shot the driver through the heart, and he crumpled in the arms of his wife…”I’m going to pick up my family,” Without warning, a soldier sprayed him with machine gun bullets….The *frantic parents protested and sought to reclaim their children on the other side of the communist column. The patrol leader thereupon fired a volley of rifle shots, killing both mother and father.”*              Barron and Paul, “Murder of a Gentle Land, “ p.26-28.                                                                                                                                                                 
Later, to save bullets, the Khmer Rouge switched to other methods of execution, including clubbing, asphyxiation, and dousing the head with gasoline and setting it on fire.                                                                Courtois, et.al., “The Black Book of Communism,” p. 611                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

*The starvation Cambodia suffered under the communists was a political decision. It had aspects of the Nazi-style eugenics. *They eliminated the aged, the infirm, the mentally handicapped, and those of non-Khmer ancestry. *The Khmer Rouge were determined to create a new Khmer man, just as the Russian had earlier built a “new Soviet man.” *To accomplish this, every vestige of the old civilization had to be ruthlessly eliminated, especially all education and all religion.


Did you miss this?
*"...that the number of dead numbered between 1.7 to 2.5 million out of a population of around 8 million."

All hail the collective!*


----------



## georgephillip

eagle1462010 said:


> Take a walk down HISTORY LANE BITCH.







"Map showing the 115,273 targets bombed by US airstrikes between October 1965 and August 1973._[Source: Taylor Owen / History News Network]"_
*Greatest Purveyor of Violence in the World

 Operation Menu *


----------



## eagle1462010

Stephanie said:


> The Democrat party of old is dead and gone. they should just come out and call themselves what they are:
> 
> The Socialist/communist party of the United States
> 
> and people better wake up to it


Why how RACIST of you my FELLOW RACIST.......................

GLAD to be associated with you my fellow RACIST................

According to them, we are the RACIST, BIGOTS, and even worse than ISIS................that we are the terrorist and not those cutting the heads off little girls........................

And then have the nerve to say we are the problem and should be PC'd...............

They ditch anyone in their party for not following the party line...............Helped destroy the Blue Dogs for daring to oppose them....................

They are the party of TOLERANCE..........................LMAO!


----------



## Vigilante

Toro said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
Click to expand...


NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
Click to expand...




Trust this: I will include Harry Truman later.


----------



## Toro

Vigilante said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
Click to expand...


You might want to travel outside your county more.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zell Miller, last of the old Southern conservative segregationist Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, last DemocRAT patriot! But YOU, scum bucket say NOTHING about KKK Robert Byrd!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation is patriotic?
> 
> Damn, I should start saving these USMB RWnut gems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it asshole, I only point out how fucking stupid you are!
Click to expand...


Zell Miller was working for Lester Maddox in the 60's.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust this: I will include Harry Truman later.
Click to expand...


Better to cut your losses.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> 
> 
> If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience.
> - George Bernard Shaw
Click to expand...



Once again you quote one staunchly in favor of genocide and eugenics.


----------



## Vigilante

Toro said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to travel outside your county more.
Click to expand...


Why, because the concentration camps aren't operating yet, you scum already are trying to do away with FREE SPEECH, and gun ownership.... pure communist goals!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vigilante said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
Click to expand...


Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;

they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.

Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust this: I will include Harry Truman later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better to cut your losses.
Click to expand...




Losses?

I'm unfamiliar with the concept.

But you're not: you weren't able to deny any of the OP, were you.


----------



## eagle1462010

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a walk down HISTORY LANE BITCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Map showing the 115,273 targets bombed by US airstrikes between October 1965 and August 1973._[Source: Taylor Owen / History News Network]"_
> *Greatest Purveyor of Violence in the World
> 
> Operation Menu *
Click to expand...

We were at War..............should we have dropped cotton balls to destroy their supply lines.................

They slaughtered their own during and after the War...........Killing anyone who dissented..........disagreed......and refused to comply with their twisted ways..................

While serving near this region............we picked up 2 boat loads of Vietnamese people who went to sea in hopes that we would find them and save them to ESCAPE VIETNAM.............RISKING DEATH if we didn't find them...............aka THEY'D rather DIE than live their anymore........................

It was GRATIFYING to see their SMILING FACES as we rescued them..............They were SMILING EAR TO EAR..............I've never seen such a HAPPY LOT IN ALL MY LIFE..................I WAS HONORED TO SEE THIS........................

I'll never forget it.........................

They understand something you'll never understand............that it was better to DIE than live under TYRANNY.....................Under POLITICAL OPPRESSION...................To be KILLED for SPEAKING THEIR BELIEFS.....................they told us that some didn't make it..........and another boat was lost.............which means that 50 or more died trying to escape Vietnam.............................

Maybe one day you'll UNDERSTAND WHAT FREEDOM REALLY MEANS!


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zell Miller, last of the old Southern conservative segregationist Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, last DemocRAT patriot! But YOU, scum bucket say NOTHING about KKK Robert Byrd!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation is patriotic?
> 
> Damn, I should start saving these USMB RWnut gems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it asshole, I only point out how fucking stupid you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zell Miller was working for Lester Maddox in the 60's.
Click to expand...


But NOTHING about Byrd...and who was Blow Job working for?


----------



## DriftingSand

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
Click to expand...


But did he destroy the North Koreans or did he back down to a stalemate with them?  He should have annihilated North Korea when the chance was had but Communist China grabbed him by the balls and he backed off like a good Liberal Socialist.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Attention: Zell wasn't a segregationist.  

That is all.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
Click to expand...




Inadvertently, you've admitted that the Democrats are communists.
This is because the difference between socialism and communism, as described below, is minimal.

In an article on socialism in the Encyclopedia Britannica,
Prof. G. D. H. Cole, a leading theoretician and historian of
the British Labor Party, declares:* The distinction between socialism as distinguished by various Labor and Socialist parties of Europe and the New World, and communism*, as represented by the Russians and minority parties in other countries is one of tactics-and-strategy rather than one of objective.

*Communism is indeed only socialism pursued by revolutionary means *and making its revolutionary method a canon of faith...."

In The Communist Manifesto, Marx and Engels stated that
communist ends can be attained "only by the forcible overthrow
of all existing social conditions."




Drop by any time you'd like to support my thesis.


----------



## georgephillip

eagle1462010 said:


> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.


*How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
"The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians. 

"Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41] 

"However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]

"Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45] 

"Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]

"William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
*The same way IS took control of Mosul??
Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
Click to expand...


The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Stephanie said:


> The Democrat party of old is dead and gone. they should just come out and call themselves what they are:
> 
> The Socialist/communist party of the United States
> 
> and people better wake up to it


The Communist Party of the USA endorsed Obama's candidacy.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...
Click to expand...


Where's the Soviet Union now?


----------



## eagle1462010

DriftingSand said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But did he destroy the North Koreans or did he back down to a stalemate with them?  He should have annihilated North Korea when the chance was had but Communist China grabbed him by the balls and he backed off like a good Liberal Socialist.
Click to expand...

Another Politician who refused to finish the War............And not quit until ultimate Victory is achieved............leaving the world the current problems associated with North Korea who are a pain in the World's ass........................

Refusing to give our military the ability to cut the Chinese supply lines in China..............Refusing to allow our military to blow up bridges that were supplying the enemy.................allowing Chinese jets to escape after conducting combat missions in Korea by not allowing them to shot down over Chinese air space...............

Truman was good at one thing...............using PC to LOSE A WAR..................


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
Click to expand...


*THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*

My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!


----------



## PoliticalChic

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
Click to expand...






 In the movie “The Killing Fields,” the first half leaves one with the impression that the United States was ultimately to blame for the fate that befell Cambodia by bringing Cambodia into the Indochina war, destroying its neutrality, and bombing to the extent that it drove the Khmer Rouge to the horrors that developed.  *The actuality is that it was North Vietnam that widened the war, not the United States. It was before 1965 that Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge (as early as WWII) and the Pathet Lao (mid ‘50’s) with the goal of conquering all of Indochina for communism.*
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              In “Sideshow,” William Shawcross claims that the 1970 bombings caused the coup in which Prince Sihanouk was by Lon Nol. But this adumbrates the issues, as Sihanouk attempted to be too clever, allowing the Vietnamese to invade his country, and then telling Kissinger he could bomb them.
The North Vietnamese were getting support from the Soviet Union and China, determined to support wars of “national liberation.”


Now for your error re: Shawcross-

c. * In 1994, Shawcross acknowledged his error:                                                                                                                                                                                             “Those of us who opposed the American war in Indochina should be extremely humble in the face of the appalling aftermath: a form of genocide in Cambodia and horrific tyranny in both Vietnam and Laos. *Looking back on my own coverage for The Sunday Times...,I think I concentrated too easily on the corruption and incompetence of the South Vietnamese and their American allies, was too *ignorant of the inhuman Hanoi regime, and far too willing to believe that a victory by the Communists would provide a better future. *But after the Communist victory came the refugees to Thailand and the floods of boat people desperately seeking to escape the Cambodian killing fields and the Vietnamese gulags. Their eloquent testimony should have put paid to all illusions.” 
Wiliam Shaw Cross I m William Cross


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
Click to expand...


Reagan had nothing to do with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
Click to expand...




"Where's the Soviet Union now?"
What does that tell you about the philosophy you support?
Foot in your mouth again?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...




I love consistency!

Good to see you living up to your name, NYLiar.


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


And NOW the LIES!


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the movie “The Killing Fields,” the first half leaves one with the impression that the United States was ultimately to blame for the fate that befell Cambodia by bringing Cambodia into the Indochina war, destroying its neutrality, and bombing to the extent that it drove the Khmer Rouge to the horrors that developed.  *The actuality is that it was North Vietnam that widened the war, not the United States. It was before 1965 that Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge (as early as WWII) and the Pathet Lao (mid ‘50’s) with the goal of conquering all of Indochina for communism.*
> In “Sideshow,” William Shawcross claims that the 1970 bombings caused the coup in which Prince Sihanouk was by Lon Nol. But this adumbrates the issues, as Sihanouk attempted to be too clever, allowing the Vietnamese to invade his country, and then telling Kissinger he could bomb them.
> The North Vietnamese were getting support from the Soviet Union and China, determined to support wars of “national liberation.”
> 
> 
> Now for your error re: Shawcross-
> 
> c. * In 1994, Shawcross acknowledged his error:                                                                                                                                                                                             “Those of us who opposed the American war in Indochina should be extremely humble in the face of the appalling aftermath: a form of genocide in Cambodia and horrific tyranny in both Vietnam and Laos. *Looking back on my own coverage for The Sunday Times...,I think I concentrated too easily on the corruption and incompetence of the South Vietnamese and their American allies, was too *ignorant of the inhuman Hanoi regime, and far too willing to believe that a victory by the Communists would provide a better future. *But after the Communist victory came the refugees to Thailand and the floods of boat people desperately seeking to escape the Cambodian killing fields and the Vietnamese gulags. Their eloquent testimony should have put paid to all illusions.”
> Wiliam Shaw Cross I m William Cross
Click to expand...


So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
Click to expand...


The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


It appears that even learned economists recognize the fact REAGAN KILLED RUSSIAN COMMUNISM!


----------



## Toro

Vigilante said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to travel outside your county more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because the concentration camps aren't operating yet, you scum already are trying to do away with FREE SPEECH, and gun ownership.... pure communist goals!
Click to expand...








Also, you might want to try this

Education


----------



## eagle1462010

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
Click to expand...

Again we were at WAR..............the Cambodians were supplying the enemy with weapons, food and more.............

In a WAR a KEY MILITARY STRATEGY is to hit the enemies supply lines......................The supply lines were there..................So we hit them.....................

Even with this, we again failed to fight it as a War..................had we driven our armies in MASS into North Vietnam they couldn't have stopped us..................instead we fought THEIR WAR and not ours...................

While the outcome due to Ideology may not have changed, all of VIETNAM would have fallen to our forces and the supply lines cut to ribbons................

At best, the North only had half the numbers we had there...........TET was MILITARILY A FAILURE as the North lost a lot of troops................

They sacrificed their men in a hopeless endeavor for POLITICAL REASONS............to get the American public to DEMAND that we leave.................and it WORKED................as the PC CULTURE refused to fight it as a WAR.....................

Another example of how politicians lose WARS..............

Same as the 1st Gulf WAR when we didn't finish Saddam off when we had a half a million forces at his doorstep.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

NYcarbineer said:


> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.



Well we finally got them admitting they're socialist lovers and not capitalists.


----------



## Vigilante

Toro said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to travel outside your county more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because the concentration camps aren't operating yet, you scum already are trying to do away with FREE SPEECH, and gun ownership.... pure communist goals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you might want to try this
> 
> Education
Click to expand...


And you might TRY not being a communist backer! We all see what you people are!


----------



## NYcarbineer

eagle1462010 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again we were at WAR..............the Cambodians were supplying the enemy with weapons, food and more.............
> 
> In a WAR a KEY MILITARY STRATEGY is to hit the enemies supply lines......................The supply lines were there..................So we hit them.....................
> 
> Even with this, we again failed to fight it as a War..................had we driven our armies in MASS into North Vietnam they couldn't have stopped us..................instead we fought THEIR WAR and not ours...................
> 
> While the outcome due to Ideology may not have changed, all of VIETNAM would have fallen to our forces and the supply lines cut to ribbons................
> 
> At best, the North only had half the numbers we had there...........TET was MILITARILY A FAILURE as the North lost a lot of troops................
> 
> They sacrificed their men in a hopeless endeavor for POLITICAL REASONS............to get the American public to DEMAND that we leave.................and it WORKED................as the PC CULTURE refused to fight it as a WAR.....................
> 
> Another example of how politicians lose WARS..............
> 
> Same as the 1st Gulf WAR when we didn't finish Saddam off when we had a half a million forces at his doorstep.
Click to expand...


And what was the point of our being in Vietnam in the first place?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the movie “The Killing Fields,” the first half leaves one with the impression that the United States was ultimately to blame for the fate that befell Cambodia by bringing Cambodia into the Indochina war, destroying its neutrality, and bombing to the extent that it drove the Khmer Rouge to the horrors that developed.  *The actuality is that it was North Vietnam that widened the war, not the United States. It was before 1965 that Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge (as early as WWII) and the Pathet Lao (mid ‘50’s) with the goal of conquering all of Indochina for communism.*
> In “Sideshow,” William Shawcross claims that the 1970 bombings caused the coup in which Prince Sihanouk was by Lon Nol. But this adumbrates the issues, as Sihanouk attempted to be too clever, allowing the Vietnamese to invade his country, and then telling Kissinger he could bomb them.
> The North Vietnamese were getting support from the Soviet Union and China, determined to support wars of “national liberation.”
> 
> 
> Now for your error re: Shawcross-
> 
> c. * In 1994, Shawcross acknowledged his error:                                                                                                                                                                                             “Those of us who opposed the American war in Indochina should be extremely humble in the face of the appalling aftermath: a form of genocide in Cambodia and horrific tyranny in both Vietnam and Laos. *Looking back on my own coverage for The Sunday Times...,I think I concentrated too easily on the corruption and incompetence of the South Vietnamese and their American allies, was too *ignorant of the inhuman Hanoi regime, and far too willing to believe that a victory by the Communists would provide a better future. *But after the Communist victory came the refugees to Thailand and the floods of boat people desperately seeking to escape the Cambodian killing fields and the Vietnamese gulags. Their eloquent testimony should have put paid to all illusions.”
> Wiliam Shaw Cross I m William Cross
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?
Click to expand...



And here, a return performance at open mic night....the NYLiar!

His act includes only two tricks:

Trick #1....lies

Trick #2....obfuscation and changing the subject.


Today it's Trick #2 on display:
"So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?"


----------



## NYcarbineer

AvgGuyIA said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we finally got them admitting they're socialist lovers and not capitalists.
Click to expand...


Do you think that's a big gotcha?  I support Democratic socialism as a check to rampant exploitative capitalism.

Most sane people do.


----------



## Vigilante

He was WAY AHEAD of the curve...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "President Nixon and his National Security Adviser, Henry Kissinger, discuss North Vietnamese sanctuaries and supply routes in the neutral border country of Cambodia. General Creighton Abrams, the US military commander in South Vietnam, wants those sites bombed, regardless of the fact that military strikes against locations in a neutral country would be flagrant violations of international laws and treaties."
> 
> Operation Menu
Click to expand...



*High five.  
Poor PC.  She gets bitched slapped so easily, but I gotta' hand it to her,  she gets right back up again.  *


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay.  You should learn to appreciate it.  Communist revolutions don't spring from socialist countries;
> 
> they happen most often in nations where the tyranny of the rich has oppressed the poor to unbearable levels.
> 
> Democratic socialism alleviates that oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we finally got them admitting they're socialist lovers and not capitalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that's a big gotcha?  I support Democratic socialism as a check to rampant exploitative capitalism.
> 
> Most sane people do.
Click to expand...


Ah, Capitalism.... the Commies MOST DREADED word! You certainly have shown your TRUE COLORS in this thread, NYCommie!


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the movie “The Killing Fields,” the first half leaves one with the impression that the United States was ultimately to blame for the fate that befell Cambodia by bringing Cambodia into the Indochina war, destroying its neutrality, and bombing to the extent that it drove the Khmer Rouge to the horrors that developed.  *The actuality is that it was North Vietnam that widened the war, not the United States. It was before 1965 that Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge (as early as WWII) and the Pathet Lao (mid ‘50’s) with the goal of conquering all of Indochina for communism.*
> In “Sideshow,” William Shawcross claims that the 1970 bombings caused the coup in which Prince Sihanouk was by Lon Nol. But this adumbrates the issues, as Sihanouk attempted to be too clever, allowing the Vietnamese to invade his country, and then telling Kissinger he could bomb them.
> The North Vietnamese were getting support from the Soviet Union and China, determined to support wars of “national liberation.”
> 
> 
> Now for your error re: Shawcross-
> 
> c. * In 1994, Shawcross acknowledged his error:                                                                                                                                                                                             “Those of us who opposed the American war in Indochina should be extremely humble in the face of the appalling aftermath: a form of genocide in Cambodia and horrific tyranny in both Vietnam and Laos. *Looking back on my own coverage for The Sunday Times...,I think I concentrated too easily on the corruption and incompetence of the South Vietnamese and their American allies, was too *ignorant of the inhuman Hanoi regime, and far too willing to believe that a victory by the Communists would provide a better future. *But after the Communist victory came the refugees to Thailand and the floods of boat people desperately seeking to escape the Cambodian killing fields and the Vietnamese gulags. Their eloquent testimony should have put paid to all illusions.”
> Wiliam Shaw Cross I m William Cross
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here, a return performance at open mic night....the NYLiar!
> 
> His act includes only two tricks:
> 
> Trick #1....lies
> 
> Trick #2....obfuscation and changing the subject.
> 
> 
> Today it's Trick #2 on display:
> "So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?"
Click to expand...


Why don't you man up and take a position once in awhile. 

Should we have stayed in SE Asia longer or not?  Yes or no

Should we have fought in Laos, Cambodia, etc. or not?  Yes or no.


----------



## konradv

How do you explain that it's the right that's been kissing Putin's butt on a regular basis?


----------



## Vigilante

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "President Nixon and his National Security Adviser, Henry Kissinger, discuss North Vietnamese sanctuaries and supply routes in the neutral border country of Cambodia. General Creighton Abrams, the US military commander in South Vietnam, wants those sites bombed, regardless of the fact that military strikes against locations in a neutral country would be flagrant violations of international laws and treaties."
> 
> Operation Menu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *High five.
> Poor PC.  She gets bitched slapped so easily, but I gotta' hand it to her,  she gets right back up again.  *
Click to expand...


*AND THE SCUM SPEAKS WHILE LAYING ON THE FLOOR...YOU COMMIES DO MAKE EXCELLENT DOOR MATS!*


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONCE head Communist in the world, just smacked you down from his grave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
Click to expand...



You betcha'!!!


If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.


----------



## NYcarbineer

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "President Nixon and his National Security Adviser, Henry Kissinger, discuss North Vietnamese sanctuaries and supply routes in the neutral border country of Cambodia. General Creighton Abrams, the US military commander in South Vietnam, wants those sites bombed, regardless of the fact that military strikes against locations in a neutral country would be flagrant violations of international laws and treaties."
> 
> Operation Menu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *High five.
> Poor PC.  She gets bitched slapped so easily, but I gotta' hand it to her,  she gets right back up again.  *
Click to expand...


Like the old inflatable Bozo the Clown punching bags with the weight in the bottom.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Vigilante said:


> He was WAY AHEAD of the curve...



*Pubies are good about one thing....keeping a persistent and consistent narrative of fear in their bullshit rhetoric.

Tell us how you are not free.  Not a cartoon, clown.  An answer.*


----------



## mudwhistle

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "President Nixon and his National Security Adviser, Henry Kissinger, discuss North Vietnamese sanctuaries and supply routes in the neutral border country of Cambodia. General Creighton Abrams, the US military commander in South Vietnam, wants those sites bombed, regardless of the fact that military strikes against locations in a neutral country would be flagrant violations of international laws and treaties."
> 
> Operation Menu
Click to expand...

I guess you forgot about the killing-field of the Khmer Rouge  Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

_The organization is remembered especially for orchestrating the Cambodian genocide, which resulted from the enforcement of its social engineering policies.[1] Its attempts at agricultural reform led to widespread famine, while its insistence on absolute self-sufficiency, even in the supply of medicine, led to the death of thousands from treatable diseases such as malaria. Arbitrary executions and torture carried out by its cadres against perceived subversive elements, or during purges of its own ranks between 1975 and 1978, are considered to have constituted genocide.[2]_​


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
Click to expand...


So now you're over to 'Reagan had nothing to do with it'.

lol


----------



## AvgGuyIA

NYcarbineer said:


> And what was the point of our being in Vietnam in the first place?


To ensure the uninterrupted supply of the material needed to manufacture condoms.


----------



## eagle1462010

NYcarbineer said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again we were at WAR..............the Cambodians were supplying the enemy with weapons, food and more.............
> 
> In a WAR a KEY MILITARY STRATEGY is to hit the enemies supply lines......................The supply lines were there..................So we hit them.....................
> 
> Even with this, we again failed to fight it as a War..................had we driven our armies in MASS into North Vietnam they couldn't have stopped us..................instead we fought THEIR WAR and not ours...................
> 
> While the outcome due to Ideology may not have changed, all of VIETNAM would have fallen to our forces and the supply lines cut to ribbons................
> 
> At best, the North only had half the numbers we had there...........TET was MILITARILY A FAILURE as the North lost a lot of troops................
> 
> They sacrificed their men in a hopeless endeavor for POLITICAL REASONS............to get the American public to DEMAND that we leave.................and it WORKED................as the PC CULTURE refused to fight it as a WAR.....................
> 
> Another example of how politicians lose WARS..............
> 
> Same as the 1st Gulf WAR when we didn't finish Saddam off when we had a half a million forces at his doorstep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was the point of our being in Vietnam in the first place?
Click to expand...

Stop the spread of Communism in the COLD WAR atmosphere.......................

We were fighting the spread around the globe with support for or direct involvement as it was the deal of the day...............Just as the communist nations like China were doing the same.............Just as the USSR were invading for land...........and building walls to cage in their own people.

Whether or not going to War in Vietnam was the right move or not...............isn't the issue...........it's once you go to War you FIGHT TO WIN IT..............and not play POLITICS with strategies on the battlefield.............which is why it went the way it did..................

What we'd have done with it afterwards is a different equation............as who knows the outcome, but can only assume that they would continue to attack via Guerrilla Warfare even after we took the ground............but they'd have had a hell of a lot more trouble supplying it.....................

Going in to Vietnam was a mistake to me...............I agree with that..............once in though we should have fought it AS A WAR and took the whole country...........but PC BS forced the military to fight it on the enemies terms..................as PC CULTURE IS BS in ITSELF....................


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> How do you explain that it's the right that's been kissing Putin's butt on a regular basis?


----------



## Vigilante

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was WAY AHEAD of the curve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pubies are good about one thing....keeping a persistent and consistent narrative of fear in their bullshit rhetoric.
> 
> Tell us how you are not free.  Not a cartoon, clown.  An answer.*
Click to expand...


*NAW, TOO EASY DOING IT THE RIGHT WAY, WITH PICTURES EVEN YOU SCUM CAN UNDERSTAND!*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
Click to expand...



*Want to unpack that and give us the scenario in specific details or just keep blowing pixelated methane?*


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the Soviet Union now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
Click to expand...


*Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*

lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Vigilante said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was WAY AHEAD of the curve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pubies are good about one thing....keeping a persistent and consistent narrative of fear in their bullshit rhetoric.
> 
> Tell us how you are not free.  Not a cartoon, clown.  An answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NAW, TOO EASY DOING IT THE RIGHT WAY, WITH PICTURES EVEN YOU SCUM CAN UNDERSTAND!*
Click to expand...


*Oh, Vaginitis is threatened with having to think so he comes up with a bigger cartoon.....*


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't YOU be applauding him then?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't YOU be applauding him then?
Click to expand...


I do, for that.

Shouldn't you be calling him a Communist bent on destroying America, fuckwit?


----------



## Vigilante

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was WAY AHEAD of the curve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pubies are good about one thing....keeping a persistent and consistent narrative of fear in their bullshit rhetoric.
> 
> Tell us how you are not free.  Not a cartoon, clown.  An answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NAW, TOO EASY DOING IT THE RIGHT WAY, WITH PICTURES EVEN YOU SCUM CAN UNDERSTAND!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh, Vaginitis is threatened with having to think so he comes up with a bigger cartoon.....*
Click to expand...


*Naw, just laughing at an absolute asshole, that you are!*


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain that it's the right that's been kissing Putin's butt on a regular basis?
Click to expand...

So, what has he done for Putin?  It hardly compares to the swooning from the right, just because he takes his shirt off and throws some journalists in jail.  There appears to be many on the right that would like the "freedom" to do that to the MSM.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
Click to expand...



*Reagan raised taxes 11 times and raised the debt ceiling 18 times.

PC, do you need help getting that egg off your face?  Those crow feathers out of your mouth?  That bullet out of your foot? 

Obama says Reagan raised debt ceiling 18 times; George W. Bush seven times
Obama says Reagan raised debt ceiling 18 times George W. Bush seven times PolitiFact

Ronald Reagan Myth Doesn't Square with Reality
Ronald Reagan Myth Doesn t Square with Reality - CBS News*


----------



## Toro

Vigilante said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the retarded part is that SOME, such as yourself, don't REALIZE it! the NATIONAL dummycRATS are indeed communists.... the Gov't takeover of almost everything in the citizens life...want to start with GOV'T healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to travel outside your county more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because the concentration camps aren't operating yet, you scum already are trying to do away with FREE SPEECH, and gun ownership.... pure communist goals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you might want to try this
> 
> Education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you might TRY not being a communist backer! We all see what you people are!
Click to expand...


Yes.  We're "not stoopid."

You might want to try it some time.


----------



## Vigilante

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't YOU be applauding him then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, for that.
> 
> Shouldn't you be calling him a Communist bent on destroying America, fuckwit?
Click to expand...


Why? Because YOU say so, you feel citizens paying into a retirement system is socialism... Now NOT paying into one and getting money IS SOCIALISM!... Ever hear of your Mess...iah's REDISTRIBUTION OF WEALTH?


----------



## eagle1462010

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the movie “The Killing Fields,” the first half leaves one with the impression that the United States was ultimately to blame for the fate that befell Cambodia by bringing Cambodia into the Indochina war, destroying its neutrality, and bombing to the extent that it drove the Khmer Rouge to the horrors that developed.  *The actuality is that it was North Vietnam that widened the war, not the United States. It was before 1965 that Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge (as early as WWII) and the Pathet Lao (mid ‘50’s) with the goal of conquering all of Indochina for communism.*
> In “Sideshow,” William Shawcross claims that the 1970 bombings caused the coup in which Prince Sihanouk was by Lon Nol. But this adumbrates the issues, as Sihanouk attempted to be too clever, allowing the Vietnamese to invade his country, and then telling Kissinger he could bomb them.
> The North Vietnamese were getting support from the Soviet Union and China, determined to support wars of “national liberation.”
> 
> 
> Now for your error re: Shawcross-
> 
> c. * In 1994, Shawcross acknowledged his error:                                                                                                                                                                                             “Those of us who opposed the American war in Indochina should be extremely humble in the face of the appalling aftermath: a form of genocide in Cambodia and horrific tyranny in both Vietnam and Laos. *Looking back on my own coverage for The Sunday Times...,I think I concentrated too easily on the corruption and incompetence of the South Vietnamese and their American allies, was too *ignorant of the inhuman Hanoi regime, and far too willing to believe that a victory by the Communists would provide a better future. *But after the Communist victory came the refugees to Thailand and the floods of boat people desperately seeking to escape the Cambodian killing fields and the Vietnamese gulags. Their eloquent testimony should have put paid to all illusions.”
> Wiliam Shaw Cross I m William Cross
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here, a return performance at open mic night....the NYLiar!
> 
> His act includes only two tricks:
> 
> Trick #1....lies
> 
> Trick #2....obfuscation and changing the subject.
> 
> 
> Today it's Trick #2 on display:
> "So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you man up and take a position once in awhile.
> 
> Should we have stayed in SE Asia longer or not?  Yes or no
> 
> Should we have fought in Laos, Cambodia, etc. or not?  Yes or no.
Click to expand...

Ill answer that one...........................

Your damed skippy..................FOUGHT AS A WAR..............LARGE ARMIES pounding the enemy into the ground by taking ground and destroying the enemies dumb enough to stand in the way..........WE SHOULD have INVADED NORTH VIETNAM and destroyed any in the way........................and in CAMBODIA AS WELL..................

NOT FIGHT IT in a PC BS MANNER............................

THAT IS HOW YOU WIN A WAR......................

PC and POLITICS is how you lose a War...................and how you increase our casualties...............

People like you who think as you do are exactly why we lose Wars and why we always strap our troops with RULES instead of letting them just get the dang thing over with...................

These rules of Warfare are why there is a North KOREA today..............COMMUNIST VIETNAM TODAY.......................why SADDAM wasn't  taken out in the 1st Gulf WAR...............

We have failed to finish what we started, and are paying the price for the foolishness of it.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain that it's the right that's been kissing Putin's butt on a regular basis?
Click to expand...

Russia is not communist nation....


----------



## PoliticalChic

It was Franklin Roosevelt who changed the course of American history, in many ways, for the worse.

The embrace of Stalin and communism, case in point.

Let's continue our history lesson, proving the title of the thread:* "Democrats never met a communist that they didn't adore."*


5.* Roosevelt had three vice-presidents.* Garner was his first. But after Garner left, *Roosevelt demanded a communist be his next one.*

That's right: *FDR DEMANDED a communist as his vice president.
*
a. "Even with FDR’s endorsement (and *his threat to withdraw from the presidential race if  were not chosen by the Democratic convention*), [Henry] Wallace won by only 628 to 459…Wallace was not allowed to give an acceptance speech.

b. J. Edgar *Hoover warned Roosevelt that Wallace was friendly with Communists *in Hollywood and had inappropriate connections with overseas *Communists, including in the Soviet Union.*




6. …historian John Lewis Gaddis has written that* “there is Soviet documentation that Wallace was regularly reporting to the Kremlin *in 1945 and 1946 while he was in the Truman administration,” and that later, when Truman was considering a secret effort to approach the Soviets, his effort was “blown wide open by Wallace when he was running for president on *the Progressive Party *ticket” in 1948. This was after Truman fired Wallace for giving an address in Madison Square Garden attacking the Truman administration for excessive anti-Communist zeal.



7. ‘*Wallace would have created an American foreign policy run by Soviet agents he had installed in the White House, including Lauchlin Currie, Harry Dexter White, his former assistant at Commerce, and the secret Communist and Soviet agent Harry Magdof, *who wrote Wallace’s Madison Square Garden speech in 1946 . . . all of whom *would have given Joseph Stalin precisely what he sought:* control of Eastern Europe and inroads into subversion of France, Italy, and Great Britain as well….*.new evidence has emerged that points to just how much Wallace was under the control of the Soviets,* and how they were counting on him as the man in the United States best suited to serve their ends.’"
FDR Stalin and Oliver Stone - The New York Sun


*This was the man that Franklin Roosevelt demanded be one breath from the presidency.
Henry A. Wallace.*


----------



## georgephillip

Billc said:


> what the communist supporting libs always understood, but pretended like they didn't, is if a country is being used by your enemy to stage attacks on you and your allies.....it isn't a f*****g neutral country....even if the people of that country don't want your enemy there......but they supported the communists,during the war....so the blood of the dead is on them......not


*When the US invaded and occupied South Vietnam without authorization from the UNSC or any imminent threat from the Vietnamese it committed "the supreme international crime."*
"The International Military Tribunal at Nuremberg, which followed World War II, called the waging of aggressive war 'essentially an evil thing...to initiate a war of aggression...is not only an international crime; it is the supreme international crime, *differing only from other war crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole.*'[2] 

"Article 39 of the United Nations Charter provides that the UN Security Council shall determine the existence of any act of aggression and 'shall make recommendations, or decide what measures shall be taken in accordance with Articles 41 and 42, to maintain or restore international peace and security'"

*"Accmulated evil of the whole"
Rhymes with Mosul

War of aggression - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Moonglow

How many people were slaughtered in the name of the Pope during the religious wars in Europe? Too many to count...


----------



## Vigilante

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Reagan raised taxes 11 times and raised the debt ceiling 18 times.
> 
> PC, do you need help getting that egg off your face?  Those crow feathers out of your mouth?  That bullet out of your foot?
> 
> Obama says Reagan raised debt ceiling 18 times; George W. Bush seven times
> Obama says Reagan raised debt ceiling 18 times George W. Bush seven times PolitiFact
> 
> Ronald Reagan Myth Doesn't Square with Reality
> Ronald Reagan Myth Doesn t Square with Reality - CBS News*
Click to expand...


* Obama promised NO NEW TAXES, and added $7.5 TRILLION to our debt!!!

*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain that it's the right that's been kissing Putin's butt on a regular basis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is not communist nation....
Click to expand...




No...you are not a sentient individual.


----------



## NYcarbineer

eagle1462010 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the movie “The Killing Fields,” the first half leaves one with the impression that the United States was ultimately to blame for the fate that befell Cambodia by bringing Cambodia into the Indochina war, destroying its neutrality, and bombing to the extent that it drove the Khmer Rouge to the horrors that developed.  *The actuality is that it was North Vietnam that widened the war, not the United States. It was before 1965 that Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge (as early as WWII) and the Pathet Lao (mid ‘50’s) with the goal of conquering all of Indochina for communism.*
> In “Sideshow,” William Shawcross claims that the 1970 bombings caused the coup in which Prince Sihanouk was by Lon Nol. But this adumbrates the issues, as Sihanouk attempted to be too clever, allowing the Vietnamese to invade his country, and then telling Kissinger he could bomb them.
> The North Vietnamese were getting support from the Soviet Union and China, determined to support wars of “national liberation.”
> 
> 
> Now for your error re: Shawcross-
> 
> c. * In 1994, Shawcross acknowledged his error:                                                                                                                                                                                             “Those of us who opposed the American war in Indochina should be extremely humble in the face of the appalling aftermath: a form of genocide in Cambodia and horrific tyranny in both Vietnam and Laos. *Looking back on my own coverage for The Sunday Times...,I think I concentrated too easily on the corruption and incompetence of the South Vietnamese and their American allies, was too *ignorant of the inhuman Hanoi regime, and far too willing to believe that a victory by the Communists would provide a better future. *But after the Communist victory came the refugees to Thailand and the floods of boat people desperately seeking to escape the Cambodian killing fields and the Vietnamese gulags. Their eloquent testimony should have put paid to all illusions.”
> Wiliam Shaw Cross I m William Cross
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here, a return performance at open mic night....the NYLiar!
> 
> His act includes only two tricks:
> 
> Trick #1....lies
> 
> Trick #2....obfuscation and changing the subject.
> 
> 
> Today it's Trick #2 on display:
> "So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you man up and take a position once in awhile.
> 
> Should we have stayed in SE Asia longer or not?  Yes or no
> 
> Should we have fought in Laos, Cambodia, etc. or not?  Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill answer that one...........................
> 
> Your damed skippy..................FOUGHT AS A WAR..............LARGE ARMIES pounding the enemy into the ground by taking ground and destroying the enemies dumb enough to stand in the way..........WE SHOULD have INVADED NORTH VIETNAM and destroyed any in the way........................and in CAMBODIA AS WELL..................
> 
> NOT FIGHT IT in a PC BS MANNER............................
> 
> THAT IS HOW YOU WIN A WAR......................
> 
> PC and POLITICS is how you lose a War...................and how you increase our casualties...............
> 
> People like you who think as you do are exactly why we lose Wars and why we always strap our troops with RULES instead of letting them just get the dang thing over with...................
> 
> These rules of Warfare are why there is a North KOREA today..............COMMUNIST VIETNAM TODAY.......................why SADDAM wasn't  taken out in the 1st Gulf WAR...............
> 
> We have failed to finish what we started, and are paying the price for the foolishness of it.
Click to expand...



Why?  Why were we in Vietnam in the first place?  What was our vital national interest?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> How many people were slaughtered in the name of the Pope during the religious wars in Europe? Too many to count...




The greatest acts of crime and* killing have not been instigated by people professing to follow Jesus. The numbers:*


Judaism and Christianity throughout history:*17,000,000*
Anti- or irreligious forces over the last 100 years:
6,000,000 + 9,000,000 + 40,000,000 + 24,000,000 + 25,000,000 + 22,000,000 + 2,000,000 + 1,000,000,000 =*1,128,000,000*
Isn t religion to blame for most of history s killings 


Your turn, you dope.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

NYcarbineer said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again we were at WAR..............the Cambodians were supplying the enemy with weapons, food and more.............
> 
> In a WAR a KEY MILITARY STRATEGY is to hit the enemies supply lines......................The supply lines were there..................So we hit them.....................
> 
> Even with this, we again failed to fight it as a War..................had we driven our armies in MASS into North Vietnam they couldn't have stopped us..................instead we fought THEIR WAR and not ours...................
> 
> While the outcome due to Ideology may not have changed, all of VIETNAM would have fallen to our forces and the supply lines cut to ribbons................
> 
> At best, the North only had half the numbers we had there...........TET was MILITARILY A FAILURE as the North lost a lot of troops................
> 
> They sacrificed their men in a hopeless endeavor for POLITICAL REASONS............to get the American public to DEMAND that we leave.................and it WORKED................as the PC CULTURE refused to fight it as a WAR.....................
> 
> Another example of how politicians lose WARS..............
> 
> Same as the 1st Gulf WAR when we didn't finish Saddam off when we had a half a million forces at his doorstep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was the point of our being in Vietnam in the first place?
Click to expand...


*The myth that we had to stop the Communists THERE before they could come HERE.  
Such bullshit.

And today Vietnam is.....Surprise!  A Communist country!

58,000 Americans and 100,000s of Vietnamese civilians died.  

Fucking Republicans need to wake up.  They really are sleep-walkers.

*


----------



## eagle1462010

NYcarbineer said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the movie “The Killing Fields,” the first half leaves one with the impression that the United States was ultimately to blame for the fate that befell Cambodia by bringing Cambodia into the Indochina war, destroying its neutrality, and bombing to the extent that it drove the Khmer Rouge to the horrors that developed.  *The actuality is that it was North Vietnam that widened the war, not the United States. It was before 1965 that Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge (as early as WWII) and the Pathet Lao (mid ‘50’s) with the goal of conquering all of Indochina for communism.*
> In “Sideshow,” William Shawcross claims that the 1970 bombings caused the coup in which Prince Sihanouk was by Lon Nol. But this adumbrates the issues, as Sihanouk attempted to be too clever, allowing the Vietnamese to invade his country, and then telling Kissinger he could bomb them.
> The North Vietnamese were getting support from the Soviet Union and China, determined to support wars of “national liberation.”
> 
> Now for your error re: Shawcross-
> 
> c. * In 1994, Shawcross acknowledged his error:                                                                                                                                                                                             “Those of us who opposed the American war in Indochina should be extremely humble in the face of the appalling aftermath: a form of genocide in Cambodia and horrific tyranny in both Vietnam and Laos. *Looking back on my own coverage for The Sunday Times...,I think I concentrated too easily on the corruption and incompetence of the South Vietnamese and their American allies, was too *ignorant of the inhuman Hanoi regime, and far too willing to believe that a victory by the Communists would provide a better future. *But after the Communist victory came the refugees to Thailand and the floods of boat people desperately seeking to escape the Cambodian killing fields and the Vietnamese gulags. Their eloquent testimony should have put paid to all illusions.”
> Wiliam Shaw Cross I m William Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here, a return performance at open mic night....the NYLiar!
> 
> His act includes only two tricks:
> 
> Trick #1....lies
> 
> Trick #2....obfuscation and changing the subject.
> 
> 
> Today it's Trick #2 on display:
> "So how many more American lives would you have been willing to see spent in Southeast Asia fighting over issues that had nothing to do with our national security or vital interests?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you man up and take a position once in awhile.
> 
> Should we have stayed in SE Asia longer or not?  Yes or no
> 
> Should we have fought in Laos, Cambodia, etc. or not?  Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill answer that one...........................
> 
> Your damed skippy..................FOUGHT AS A WAR..............LARGE ARMIES pounding the enemy into the ground by taking ground and destroying the enemies dumb enough to stand in the way..........WE SHOULD have INVADED NORTH VIETNAM and destroyed any in the way........................and in CAMBODIA AS WELL..................
> 
> NOT FIGHT IT in a PC BS MANNER............................
> 
> THAT IS HOW YOU WIN A WAR......................
> 
> PC and POLITICS is how you lose a War...................and how you increase our casualties...............
> 
> People like you who think as you do are exactly why we lose Wars and why we always strap our troops with RULES instead of letting them just get the dang thing over with...................
> 
> These rules of Warfare are why there is a North KOREA today..............COMMUNIST VIETNAM TODAY.......................why SADDAM wasn't  taken out in the 1st Gulf WAR...............
> 
> We have failed to finish what we started, and are paying the price for the foolishness of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why were we in Vietnam in the first place?  What was our vital national interest?
Click to expand...

Our National policy at the time was to OPPOSE the spread of Communism..............whether right nor wrong once you PULL THE TRIGGER FIGHT THE DAMNED WAR TO WIN AND NOT TO LOSE IT.

That is what I'm saying...............we were of a different mindset at the TIME.............and it's easy to say today under a different mindset on why we shouldn't have gone..............It's easy to condemn the actions after the fact instead of beforehand...................

Vietnam was of NO NATIONAL INTERESTS to the U.S. at the time.................Only to the RHETORIC of the time and to prevent the spread of Communism which was the deal at the time................


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people were slaughtered in the name of the Pope during the religious wars in Europe? Too many to count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest acts of crime and* killing have not been instigated by people professing to follow Jesus. The numbers:*
> 
> 
> Judaism and Christianity throughout history:*17,000,000*
> Anti- or irreligious forces over the last 100 years:
> 6,000,000 + 9,000,000 + 40,000,000 + 24,000,000 + 25,000,000 + 22,000,000 + 2,000,000 + 1,000,000,000 =*1,128,000,000*
> Isn t religion to blame for most of history s killings
> 
> 
> Your turn, you dope.
Click to expand...

Tell that to the 6k protestants killed in one day after Trent, by Papal decree, the Pope had many other Christians destroyed or exiled....Templar's, Jesuits,,,,,,,,just to name two....but after the reformation and counter reformation even royalty was killed, imprisoned or exiled over religious sects....fighting over domain of the Pope or freewill Protestants...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Vigilante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't YOU be applauding him then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, for that.
> 
> Shouldn't you be calling him a Communist bent on destroying America, fuckwit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Because YOU say so, you feel citizens paying into a retirement system is socialism... Now NOT paying into one and getting money IS SOCIALISM!... Ever hear of your Mess...iah's REDISTRIBUTION OF WEALTH?
Click to expand...



*There has been no redistribution of wealth.  The wealth gap hasn't been this high since 1917.  This graph was created to reflect data gathered through 2006.
Guess what happened in 2008, Cletus?




*


----------



## Moonglow

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again we were at WAR..............the Cambodians were supplying the enemy with weapons, food and more.............
> 
> In a WAR a KEY MILITARY STRATEGY is to hit the enemies supply lines......................The supply lines were there..................So we hit them.....................
> 
> Even with this, we again failed to fight it as a War..................had we driven our armies in MASS into North Vietnam they couldn't have stopped us..................instead we fought THEIR WAR and not ours...................
> 
> While the outcome due to Ideology may not have changed, all of VIETNAM would have fallen to our forces and the supply lines cut to ribbons................
> 
> At best, the North only had half the numbers we had there...........TET was MILITARILY A FAILURE as the North lost a lot of troops................
> 
> They sacrificed their men in a hopeless endeavor for POLITICAL REASONS............to get the American public to DEMAND that we leave.................and it WORKED................as the PC CULTURE refused to fight it as a WAR.....................
> 
> Another example of how politicians lose WARS..............
> 
> Same as the 1st Gulf WAR when we didn't finish Saddam off when we had a half a million forces at his doorstep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was the point of our being in Vietnam in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The myth that we had to stop the Communists THERE before they could come HERE.
> Such bullshit.
> 
> And today Vietnam is.....Surprise!  A Communist country!
> 
> 58,000 Americans and 100,000s of Vietnamese civilians died.
> 
> Fucking Republicans need to wake up.  They really are sleep-walkers.
> *
Click to expand...

All because of  a political stance...and WWII


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zell Miller, last of the old Southern conservative segregationist Democrats.
Click to expand...


You are correct if you leave out the word segregationist.


----------



## eagle1462010

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again we were at WAR..............the Cambodians were supplying the enemy with weapons, food and more.............
> 
> In a WAR a KEY MILITARY STRATEGY is to hit the enemies supply lines......................The supply lines were there..................So we hit them.....................
> 
> Even with this, we again failed to fight it as a War..................had we driven our armies in MASS into North Vietnam they couldn't have stopped us..................instead we fought THEIR WAR and not ours...................
> 
> While the outcome due to Ideology may not have changed, all of VIETNAM would have fallen to our forces and the supply lines cut to ribbons................
> 
> At best, the North only had half the numbers we had there...........TET was MILITARILY A FAILURE as the North lost a lot of troops................
> 
> They sacrificed their men in a hopeless endeavor for POLITICAL REASONS............to get the American public to DEMAND that we leave.................and it WORKED................as the PC CULTURE refused to fight it as a WAR.....................
> 
> Another example of how politicians lose WARS..............
> 
> Same as the 1st Gulf WAR when we didn't finish Saddam off when we had a half a million forces at his doorstep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was the point of our being in Vietnam in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The myth that we had to stop the Communists THERE before they could come HERE.
> Such bullshit.
> 
> And today Vietnam is.....Surprise!  A Communist country!
> 
> 58,000 Americans and 100,000s of Vietnamese civilians died.
> 
> Fucking Republicans need to wake up.  They really are sleep-walkers.
> *
Click to expand...

I never said that going there was the right thing to do...............I said it's under a different mindset than today, and your side uses the mindset of today to interpret history...............refusing to tr to see it in the context of the day....................

Vietnam was a mistake.................in my view..............No real national interests for the cost....................

But again, when you go to WAR.............FIGHT IT AS A WAR.................or you LOSE THE WAR...............

Understand now.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Vigilante said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Reagan raised taxes 11 times and raised the debt ceiling 18 times.
> 
> PC, do you need help getting that egg off your face?  Those crow feathers out of your mouth?  That bullet out of your foot?
> 
> Obama says Reagan raised debt ceiling 18 times; George W. Bush seven times
> Obama says Reagan raised debt ceiling 18 times George W. Bush seven times PolitiFact
> 
> Ronald Reagan Myth Doesn't Square with Reality
> Ronald Reagan Myth Doesn t Square with Reality - CBS News*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Obama promised NO NEW TAXES, and added $7.5 TRILLION to our debt!!!
> 
> *
Click to expand...



*He probably should have raised taxes like Reagan did, 11 times.  Read it and STFU.

Obama the Silent Tax Cutter
Obama Tax Cutter He Has Slashed More Than Bush Did in First Term - The Daily Beast*


----------



## Moonglow

Those rabid Koch family members loved the USSR and Stalin, if not for Stalin, the Koch's would not be so rich and powerful...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The OP never met a straw man fallacy she didn't like.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

eagle1462010 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again we were at WAR..............the Cambodians were supplying the enemy with weapons, food and more.............
> 
> In a WAR a KEY MILITARY STRATEGY is to hit the enemies supply lines......................The supply lines were there..................So we hit them.....................
> 
> Even with this, we again failed to fight it as a War..................had we driven our armies in MASS into North Vietnam they couldn't have stopped us..................instead we fought THEIR WAR and not ours...................
> 
> While the outcome due to Ideology may not have changed, all of VIETNAM would have fallen to our forces and the supply lines cut to ribbons................
> 
> At best, the North only had half the numbers we had there...........TET was MILITARILY A FAILURE as the North lost a lot of troops................
> 
> They sacrificed their men in a hopeless endeavor for POLITICAL REASONS............to get the American public to DEMAND that we leave.................and it WORKED................as the PC CULTURE refused to fight it as a WAR.....................
> 
> Another example of how politicians lose WARS..............
> 
> Same as the 1st Gulf WAR when we didn't finish Saddam off when we had a half a million forces at his doorstep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was the point of our being in Vietnam in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The myth that we had to stop the Communists THERE before they could come HERE.
> Such bullshit.
> 
> And today Vietnam is.....Surprise!  A Communist country!
> 
> 58,000 Americans and 100,000s of Vietnamese civilians died.
> 
> Fucking Republicans need to wake up.  They really are sleep-walkers.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that going there was the right thing to do...............I said it's under a different mindset than today, and your side uses the mindset of today to interpret history...............refusing to tr to see it in the context of the day....................
> 
> Vietnam was a mistake.................in my view..............No real national interests for the cost....................
> 
> But again, when you go to WAR.............FIGHT IT AS A WAR.................or you LOSE THE WAR...............
> 
> Understand now.
Click to expand...



*The mindset is the same.  We invaded Iraq for the same goddamn reason, remember?  And all we did was support a system through internment and prisoner camps that created ISIS and now a military coup attempt in Yemen.  

*


----------



## Moonglow

I voted for Reagan and Bush I does that make me a half communist sympathizer?
By the vie, Americans have not been the savoir of the world either...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people were slaughtered in the name of the Pope during the religious wars in Europe? Too many to count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest acts of crime and* killing have not been instigated by people professing to follow Jesus. The numbers:*
> 
> 
> Judaism and Christianity throughout history:*17,000,000*
> Anti- or irreligious forces over the last 100 years:
> 6,000,000 + 9,000,000 + 40,000,000 + 24,000,000 + 25,000,000 + 22,000,000 + 2,000,000 + 1,000,000,000 =*1,128,000,000*
> Isn t religion to blame for most of history s killings
> 
> 
> Your turn, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the 6k protestants killed in one day after Trent, by Papal decree, the Pope had many other Christians destroyed or exiled....Templar's, Jesuits,,,,,,,,just to name two....but after the reformation and counter reformation even royalty was killed, imprisoned or exiled over religious sects....fighting over domain of the Pope or freewill Protestants...
Click to expand...



Tell what, you  idiot????

I just gave you the numbers.

Instead, like any good Liberal, you ignore facts and continue with propaganda.


Ready to deny the *1,128,000,000 human beings slaughtered by the godless?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
Click to expand...


Democrats in the Truman White House spent most of their time keeping their ChiComs Masters up to date on our movements in Korea


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people were slaughtered in the name of the Pope during the religious wars in Europe? Too many to count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest acts of crime and* killing have not been instigated by people professing to follow Jesus. The numbers:*
> 
> 
> Judaism and Christianity throughout history:*17,000,000*
> Anti- or irreligious forces over the last 100 years:
> 6,000,000 + 9,000,000 + 40,000,000 + 24,000,000 + 25,000,000 + 22,000,000 + 2,000,000 + 1,000,000,000 =*1,128,000,000*
> Isn t religion to blame for most of history s killings
> 
> 
> Your turn, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the 6k protestants killed in one day after Trent, by Papal decree, the Pope had many other Christians destroyed or exiled....Templar's, Jesuits,,,,,,,,just to name two....but after the reformation and counter reformation even royalty was killed, imprisoned or exiled over religious sects....fighting over domain of the Pope or freewill Protestants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell what, you  idiot????
> 
> I just gave you the numbers.
> 
> Instead, like any good Liberal, you ignore facts and continue with propaganda.
Click to expand...



*Gave up on defending Bonzo, huh?  Bahahahahaaa......




*


----------



## PoliticalChic

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The OP never met a straw man fallacy she didn't like.




C_Chamber_Pot....never ready nor able to dispute what I post.

More like the  Eunuch in a Harem. He wants to, but just can’t.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people were slaughtered in the name of the Pope during the religious wars in Europe? Too many to count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest acts of crime and* killing have not been instigated by people professing to follow Jesus. The numbers:*
> 
> 
> Judaism and Christianity throughout history:*17,000,000*
> Anti- or irreligious forces over the last 100 years:
> 6,000,000 + 9,000,000 + 40,000,000 + 24,000,000 + 25,000,000 + 22,000,000 + 2,000,000 + 1,000,000,000 =*1,128,000,000*
> Isn t religion to blame for most of history s killings
> 
> 
> Your turn, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the 6k protestants killed in one day after Trent, by Papal decree, the Pope had many other Christians destroyed or exiled....Templar's, Jesuits,,,,,,,,just to name two....but after the reformation and counter reformation even royalty was killed, imprisoned or exiled over religious sects....fighting over domain of the Pope or freewill Protestants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell what, you  idiot????
> 
> I just gave you the numbers.
> 
> Instead, like any good Liberal, you ignore facts and continue with propaganda.
Click to expand...

There is no accurate numbers of dead from religious wars from the past..You can deny all you like, but the proof is there, Christain leaders and nations have no lived up to what Jesus spoke in how to deal with other people different than yourself...In fact, you do it everyday..You break Gods' commandments with the bile you post...and the words you type...
There is no love, no humility, no grace, nothing,,, you and others claim that Christians are...the peace of the world, yet you are no peacemaker..no blessing for you....


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

*And as we speak John McCain is asking for "more boots on the ground" on Face the Nation.  He's not saying WHERE these boots are supposed to go.  Jesus, what a clusterphuck.*


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of all national Democrats are communist! The last REAL DemocRAT left when Zell shut the door on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zell Miller, last of the old Southern conservative segregationist Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, last DemocRAT patriot! But YOU, scum bucket say NOTHING about KKK Robert Byrd!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation is patriotic?
> 
> Damn, I should start saving these USMB RWnut gems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it asshole, I only point out how fucking stupid you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zell Miller was working for Lester Maddox in the 60's.
Click to expand...


Is this the Lester Maddox you refer to, or to the one that is portrayed in the NY Times?  Lester was a segregationist but sure as hell didn't govern as one.  Read the facts and then read the reviews of the true segregationists.

"In the 1966 campaign, the _Savannah Morning News_ forecast that a Governor Maddox would "tell off the federal government forty times a day, but four years after his inauguration, he would have accomplished little else."

Once in office, however, Maddox accomplished the following:

·  *Salary increases (in dollars) during four years as governor were more than for the two previous administrations of Ernest Vandiver and Carl Sanders combined. *

·  *Percentage of salary increase for elementary and secondary teachers was a record breaker unmatched for another seventeen years. *

·  In higher education, the State Board of Regents received *the highest budget increase of the latter half of the 20th century. This was probably the largest percentage increase for higher education of any state during the four fiscal years of the Maddox-approved state budget appropriations. *

·  *Dollars gained for new and expanded industry equaled far surpassed the period from 1947 through 1966. *

·  According to a letter written by Maddox in 1999, Maddox "left the Office of Governor with a favorable poll rating of above 84 percent and won the Office of Lieutenant Governor in a landslide vote of more than 73 percent, which remains the greatest percentage of votes for any governor or lieutenant governor against a Republican opponent in a Georgia general election".

·  Maddox was favorably influenced by Murray M. Silver, Esq., General Counsel of the Georgia Department of Labor, and *Commissioner Sam* *Caldwell to hire blacks and to approve legislation affecting unemployment insurance of automobile workers within the state. *

·  *Maddox integrated the lines of farmer's markets throughout the state, and also urged state troopers to address blacks as Mr. or Mrs. instead of derogatory terms like "******." He also reformed Georgia's prisons and health care. *

Years after Maddox's gubernatorial term ended, Republican Benjamin B. Blackburn described Maddox as a "far better governor than his critics will ever admit." Then a former U.S. representative, Blackburn noted that no claim of corruption arose against Maddox, whose administration was characterized by economic development *and the appointment of African Americans to state executive positions. *


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people were slaughtered in the name of the Pope during the religious wars in Europe? Too many to count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest acts of crime and* killing have not been instigated by people professing to follow Jesus. The numbers:*
> 
> 
> Judaism and Christianity throughout history:*17,000,000*
> Anti- or irreligious forces over the last 100 years:
> 6,000,000 + 9,000,000 + 40,000,000 + 24,000,000 + 25,000,000 + 22,000,000 + 2,000,000 + 1,000,000,000 =*1,128,000,000*
> Isn t religion to blame for most of history s killings
> 
> 
> Your turn, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the 6k protestants killed in one day after Trent, by Papal decree, the Pope had many other Christians destroyed or exiled....Templar's, Jesuits,,,,,,,,just to name two....but after the reformation and counter reformation even royalty was killed, imprisoned or exiled over religious sects....fighting over domain of the Pope or freewill Protestants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell what, you  idiot????
> 
> I just gave you the numbers.
> 
> Instead, like any good Liberal, you ignore facts and continue with propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no accurate numbers of dead from religious wars from the past..You can deny all you like, but the proof is there, Christain leaders and nations have no lived up to what Jesus spoke in how to deal with other people different than yourself...In fact, you do it everyday..You break Gods' commandments with the bile you post...and the words you type...
> There is no love, no humility, no grace, nothing,,, you and others claim that Christians are...the peace of the world, yet you are no peacemaker..no blessing for you....
Click to expand...




When will you recognize that your resistance to the truth is based on having imbibed *the propaganda of secular Liberalism, a spin-off of atheistic communism.*

There is very little doubt about the numbers I gave you.

When you get around to educating yourself....I remain the eternal optimist, begin here: 
*"The Black Book of Communism: Crimes, Terror, Repression," *by Jean-Louis Panné and Andrzej Paczkowski
*Fifty bucks...but your local library will have it.*


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU REPUBLICAN EXTREMIST...PRESIDENT RONALDO MAGMUS!*
> 
> My GOD, you really are this stupid...a TRUE communist trait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
Click to expand...


Social Security is a government insurance program that only the government could screw  up as badly as they have.  The "I" in FICA stands for INSURANCE.


----------



## natstew

PoliticalChic said:


> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> It's the same with all socialist/communist revolutions, same as it is with the Regime in the White House: The end justifies the means, no amount of lies matter as long as their agenda is advanced. No amount of lives lost matter as long as their agenda is advanced.
> In reality, dishonesty is a requirement for them to stay in power and advance their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....


----------



## NYcarbineer

Just to, of all things, go back to the fundamental claim of this thread,

how many of you in fact agree with PoliticalChic's claim that EVERY DEMOCRAT ADORES EVERY COMMUNIST?


----------



## NYcarbineer

TooTall said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Social Security is a government insurance program that only the government could screw  up as badly as they have.  The "I" in FICA stands for INSURANCE.
Click to expand...


1.  it is socialist  2.  Ronald Reagan saved it.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people were slaughtered in the name of the Pope during the religious wars in Europe? Too many to count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest acts of crime and* killing have not been instigated by people professing to follow Jesus. The numbers:*
> 
> 
> Judaism and Christianity throughout history:*17,000,000*
> Anti- or irreligious forces over the last 100 years:
> 6,000,000 + 9,000,000 + 40,000,000 + 24,000,000 + 25,000,000 + 22,000,000 + 2,000,000 + 1,000,000,000 =*1,128,000,000*
> Isn t religion to blame for most of history s killings
> 
> 
> Your turn, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the 6k protestants killed in one day after Trent, by Papal decree, the Pope had many other Christians destroyed or exiled....Templar's, Jesuits,,,,,,,,just to name two....but after the reformation and counter reformation even royalty was killed, imprisoned or exiled over religious sects....fighting over domain of the Pope or freewill Protestants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell what, you  idiot????
> 
> I just gave you the numbers.
> 
> Instead, like any good Liberal, you ignore facts and continue with propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no accurate numbers of dead from religious wars from the past..You can deny all you like, but the proof is there, Christain leaders and nations have no lived up to what Jesus spoke in how to deal with other people different than yourself...In fact, you do it everyday..You break Gods' commandments with the bile you post...and the words you type...
> There is no love, no humility, no grace, nothing,,, you and others claim that Christians are...the peace of the world, yet you are no peacemaker..no blessing for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you recognize that your resistance to the truth is based on having imbibed *the propaganda of secular Liberalism, a spin-off of atheistic communism.*
> 
> There is very little doubt about the numbers I gave you.
> 
> When you get around to educating yourself....I remain the eternal optimist, begin here:
> *"The Black Book of Communism: Crimes, Terror, Repression," *by Jean-Louis Panné and Andrzej Paczkowski
> *Fifty bucks...but your local library will have it.*
Click to expand...

I don't deny the killings done by communist, I also do not deny the killings done in the USA for land and resources that had other humans already living on the land..It's a cruel world....All nations and all peoples at one time in history has killed for the wrong reasons, it seems to be a human trait...


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Just to, of all things, go back to the fundamental claim of this thread,
> 
> how many of you in fact agree with PoliticalChic's claim that EVERY DEMOCRAT ADORES EVERY COMMUNIST?


I don't even know any personally.....But if I liked a female from a communist nation, I'd still hit it...


----------



## TooTall

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> *How did the Khmer Rouge seize power in Cambodia?*
> "The relationship between the massive carpet bombing of Cambodia by the United States and the growth of the Khmer Rouge, in terms of recruitment and popular support, has been a matter of interest to historians.
> 
> "Some historians have cited the U.S. intervention and bombing campaign (spanning 1965–1973) as a significant factor leading to increased support of the Khmer Rouge among the Cambodian peasantry.[41]
> 
> "However, Pol Pot biographer David P. Chandler argues that the bombing 'had the effect the Americans wanted – it broke the Communist encirclement of Phnom Penh'.[42][43]
> 
> "Peter Rodman and Michael Lind claimed that the US intervention saved Cambodia from collapse in 1970 and 1973.[44][45]
> 
> "Craig Etcheson agreed that it was 'untenable' to assert that US intervention caused the Khmer Rouge victory while acknowledging that it may have played a small role in boosting recruitment for the insurgents.[46]
> 
> "William Shawcross, however, wrote that the US bombing and ground incursion plunged Cambodia into the chaos that Sihanouk had worked for years to avoid."
> *The same way IS took control of Mosul??
> Khmer Rouge - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again we were at WAR..............the Cambodians were supplying the enemy with weapons, food and more.............
> 
> In a WAR a KEY MILITARY STRATEGY is to hit the enemies supply lines......................The supply lines were there..................So we hit them.....................
> 
> Even with this, we again failed to fight it as a War..................had we driven our armies in MASS into North Vietnam they couldn't have stopped us..................instead we fought THEIR WAR and not ours...................
> 
> While the outcome due to Ideology may not have changed, all of VIETNAM would have fallen to our forces and the supply lines cut to ribbons................
> 
> At best, the North only had half the numbers we had there...........TET was MILITARILY A FAILURE as the North lost a lot of troops................
> 
> They sacrificed their men in a hopeless endeavor for POLITICAL REASONS............to get the American public to DEMAND that we leave.................and it WORKED................as the PC CULTURE refused to fight it as a WAR.....................
> 
> Another example of how politicians lose WARS..............
> 
> Same as the 1st Gulf WAR when we didn't finish Saddam off when we had a half a million forces at his doorstep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was the point of our being in Vietnam in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The myth that we had to stop the Communists THERE before they could come HERE.
> Such bullshit.
> 
> And today Vietnam is.....Surprise!  A Communist country!
> 
> 58,000 Americans and 100,000s of Vietnamese civilians died.
> 
> Fucking Republicans need to wake up.  They really are sleep-walkers.
> *
Click to expand...


You may want to take that up with JFK and LBJ who were Democrats and started and expanded the Vietnam war.  Nixon, and Ford who were Republicans ended it.  Maybe you need to wake up.


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Social Security is a government insurance program that only the government could screw  up as badly as they have.  The "I" in FICA stands for INSURANCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  it is socialist  2.  Ronald Reagan saved it.
Click to expand...

And he never got  rid of welfare.....he built up one of the largest socialist organizations, the military...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest acts of crime and* killing have not been instigated by people professing to follow Jesus. The numbers:*
> 
> 
> Judaism and Christianity throughout history:*17,000,000*
> Anti- or irreligious forces over the last 100 years:
> 6,000,000 + 9,000,000 + 40,000,000 + 24,000,000 + 25,000,000 + 22,000,000 + 2,000,000 + 1,000,000,000 =*1,128,000,000*
> Isn t religion to blame for most of history s killings
> 
> 
> Your turn, you dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the 6k protestants killed in one day after Trent, by Papal decree, the Pope had many other Christians destroyed or exiled....Templar's, Jesuits,,,,,,,,just to name two....but after the reformation and counter reformation even royalty was killed, imprisoned or exiled over religious sects....fighting over domain of the Pope or freewill Protestants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell what, you  idiot????
> 
> I just gave you the numbers.
> 
> Instead, like any good Liberal, you ignore facts and continue with propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no accurate numbers of dead from religious wars from the past..You can deny all you like, but the proof is there, Christain leaders and nations have no lived up to what Jesus spoke in how to deal with other people different than yourself...In fact, you do it everyday..You break Gods' commandments with the bile you post...and the words you type...
> There is no love, no humility, no grace, nothing,,, you and others claim that Christians are...the peace of the world, yet you are no peacemaker..no blessing for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you recognize that your resistance to the truth is based on having imbibed *the propaganda of secular Liberalism, a spin-off of atheistic communism.*
> 
> There is very little doubt about the numbers I gave you.
> 
> When you get around to educating yourself....I remain the eternal optimist, begin here:
> *"The Black Book of Communism: Crimes, Terror, Repression," *by Jean-Louis Panné and Andrzej Paczkowski
> *Fifty bucks...but your local library will have it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deny the killings done by communist, I also do not deny the killings done in the USA for land and resources that had other humans already living on the land..It's a cruel world....All nations and all peoples at one time in history has killed for the wrong reasons, it seems to be a human trait...
Click to expand...



Who do you think you are, the NYLiar????

Sorry, I don't care to change the subject.


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> And NOW the LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Social Security is a government insurance program that only the government could screw  up as badly as they have.  The "I" in FICA stands for INSURANCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  it is socialist  2.  Ronald Reagan saved it.
Click to expand...


That means all government insurance programs are socialist.  BS!  You pay the premium, and if you live long enough, you collect the benefits.


----------



## eagle1462010

NYcarbineer said:


> Just to, of all things, go back to the fundamental claim of this thread,
> 
> how many of you in fact agree with PoliticalChic's claim that EVERY DEMOCRAT ADORES EVERY COMMUNIST?


I'd never agree to that..........as I don't believe all Dems believe in it...............

Just as your side AND YOU STRAW MAN arguments all the time..................there are those in the DEM who want SOCIALISM and/or COMMUNISM..............which never means ALL................Just as the threads on Islamic Radicals NEVER MEANS ALL MUSLIMS, but it is ALWAYS STRAWED to us saying ALL OF THEM VIRTUALLY EVERY TIME..................

Which is BS on either side of the equation.

To say that some DEMS are in the Communist party or agree to their ideals is not a LIE......to say they all do would be a LIE in MY VIEW.................

Yet daily on these boards I see some from your side praising Socialism and Communism...........please spare they diversionary tactic of PROOF IT BS.............


----------



## Toro

TooTall said:


> That means all government insurance programs are socialist.  BS!



I think that's the point of the thread.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means all government insurance programs are socialist.  BS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the point of the thread.
Click to expand...



Think again.


----------



## eagle1462010

The OP shows the failures of these forms of Government and the slaughter of the people as a result, and states that Liberals, Progs, and Dems who believe in turning us in that direction refuse to look at the results of history that show the FAILURES of these types of GOVERNMENTS..................

Nice run on sentence BTW............Please send the Grammar police to give me a ticket.


----------



## Toro

PoliticalChic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means all government insurance programs are socialist.  BS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the point of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think again.
Click to expand...


Oh that's right.  The point of this thread is that Democrats adore communists.

Which is a pretty bizarre assertion, given that Democrat Presidents have killed tens of thousands of communists.

But I'm sure there's some weird rationalization rolling around the extremist right-wing echo chamber for this too.


----------



## eagle1462010

Toro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means all government insurance programs are socialist.  BS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the point of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh that's right.  The point of this thread is that all Democrats adore communists.
> 
> Which is a pretty bizarre assertion, given that Democrat Presidents have killed tens of thousands of communists.
> 
> But I'm sure there's some weird rationalization rolling around the extremist right-wing echo chamber for this too.
Click to expand...

and in the same thread bitch about the GOP getting our people killed in useless WARS that Democratic Presidents have started......................

La La La La......LAND.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means all government insurance programs are socialist.  BS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the point of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh that's right.  The point of this thread is that all Democrats adore communists.
> 
> Which is a pretty bizarre assertion, given that Democrat Presidents have killed tens of thousands of communists.
> 
> But I'm sure there's some weird rationalization rolling around the extremist right-wing echo chamber for this too.
Click to expand...




That would be "all Democrats today"....since the party was taken over by Liberals/Progressives.

It doesn't include JFK, or Scoop Jackson or Daniel Patrick Moynihan

They loved America.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Here's a question for PC:  What caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Centuries?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Now....Democrat Harry Truman.....his downfall.


There are four references to ‘Divine’ in D of I…

1)in first paragraph ‘Laws of Nature and of Nature’s God,’ 2) next paragraph ‘endowed by their Creator,” 3) Supreme Judge of the world, and 4) ‘divine’ Providence, last paragraph.



It was a gift of the Divine, or Nature’s God, or their Creator, or the Supreme Judge, or divine Providence that *the communist Henry Wallace was replaced by Harry Truman just before Roosevelt passed on.*



8. Democrat Harry *Truman did not come into Washington as a lover of communism. But coming out of the cauldron of communism, the Roosevelt administration, where being a communist was a resume enhancement,* Truman had views like this: 
"Truman denounced a Congressional investigation of Hiss as a “red herring” and a cheap political ploy."
The Rehabilitated Reputation of Senator Joseph McCarthy


a. What was it that pushed Democrat Truman to the Left?

According to "The Man of Independence," an authorized Truman biography by Jonathan Daniels, it was Max Lowenthal, a crafty southpaw government lawyer, who first *corrupted Truman's mind with Marxist prejudices *against railroads, insurance companies, and "big business" generally.

 Lowenthal was counsel to a Senate Interstate Commerce Subcommittee. *In 1936. Truman, an eager member of the subcommittee, fell under Lowenthal's spell.* When Lowenthal proposed to take him to see Justice Louis D. Brandeis, the country boy said he was "*not used to meeting people like that,*" but he went anyway and *became a disciple of "the great liberal," who held forth on the evils of the American economic system.*
Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 137.


When Harry Truman became President, a bureaucrat could practically wear a sign saying " I answer to Stalin and nobody else!"


----------



## Derideo_Te

For starters George Santayana was born in Spain and always traveled using his Spanish passport even though he closely identified with America. However he left America at age 48 and never returned.

As usual PoliticalSpice fails the the first fact check.

The rest of her drivel is just her usual attempt to demonize liberals and Democrats as "communists" even though she really doesn't have any clue what communism actually is.

Epic fail right from the OP again.

/yawn


----------



## georgephillip

PoliticalChic said:


> Did you miss this?
> *"...that the number of dead numbered between 1.7 to 2.5 million out of a population of around 8 million."
> 
> All hail the collective!*


*Obviously, you missed the contribution of Democrats like Dick and Henry to the genocide you shed crocodile tears over?



*
"Map showing the 115,273 targets bombed by US airstrikes between October 1965 and August 1973._[Source: Taylor Owen / History News Network"
 Operation Menu _
*Thousands of Cambodian were murdered by Dick and Henry and their Democrat collaborators, and millions more were maimed, displaced, and radicalized by the US war crimes. Pol Pot would have died unnoticed without good Democrats like Dick and Henry.*


----------



## eagle1462010

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss this?
> *"...that the number of dead numbered between 1.7 to 2.5 million out of a population of around 8 million."
> 
> All hail the collective!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Obviously, you missed the contribution of Democrats like Dick and Henry to the genocide you shed crocodile tears over?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Map showing the 115,273 targets bombed by US airstrikes between October 1965 and August 1973._[Source: Taylor Owen / History News Network"
> Operation Menu _
> *Thousands of Cambodian were murdered by Dick and Henry and their Democrat collaborators, and millions more were maimed, displaced, and radicalized by the US war crimes. Pol Pot would have died unnoticed without good Democrats like Dick and Henry.*
Click to expand...

So your excuse to the MURDER of their own people is that these bombs drove them all mad until they decided to kill themselves.....................

LAME.............


----------



## Wry Catcher

Since PC can't or won't answer the question, what caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century, I'll give her the one word answer:

INEQUITY!

Or, the lack of fairness and justice.  Which, BTW, is manifest today around the world and in our country with the rise of Callous Conservatism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Derideo_Te said:


> For starters George Santayana was born in Spain and always traveled using his Spanish passport even though he closely identified with America. However he left America at age 48 and never returned.
> 
> As usual PoliticalSpice fails the the first fact check.
> 
> The rest of her drivel is just her usual attempt to demonize liberals and Democrats as "communists" even though she really doesn't have any clue what communism actually is.
> 
> Epic fail right from the OP again.
> 
> /yawn





I was SOOOO hoping some dunce would pounce upon that reference, so I could hang him/her up by their ignorance.

And sure enough, the chief dunce fell right in.

I enjoyed setting the trap!


"George Santayana was an influential 20th century* American* thinker...;"
Santayana George Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy

"George Santayana was a Spanish-born* American philosophe*r..."
George Santayana The Poetry Foundation


Guess who said he was American?
Right.....he did.
"George Santayana was a ...raised and educated in the United States and *identified himself as an American.* He wrote in English and is generally considered an American man of letters."
THE BIOGRAPHY OF GEORGE SANTAYANA


"About my considering myself an American, there is some ambiguity. I am not legally an American citizen and travel with a Spanish passport: also pay the U.S. 30% of my income as taxes proper to a non-resident foreigner. But socially and as a writer, *I am an American in practice, *and almost all my friends have been Americans. Many of my books, however, were first published in England . . . ."
—Letters 8:205 (To Ira Detrich Cardiff, Rome, October 16, 1949)



I should be paid for educating you.....but, based on the results, let's keep it our secret.


----------



## georgephillip

eagle1462010 said:


> So your excuse to the MURDER of their own people is that these bombs drove them all mad until they decided to kill themselves.....................
> 
> LAME.............


US bombs murdered, maimed, and displaced millions of Cambodians between October '65 and August '73 and that radicalized enough survivors to bring Pol Pot to power in April '75. Funny how shit like that works in Mosul today.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> Since PC can't or won't answer the question, what caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century, I'll give her the one word answer:
> 
> INEQUITY!
> 
> Or, the lack of fairness and justice.  Which, BTW, is manifest today around the world and in our country with the rise of Callous Conservatism.







My reluctance is based on the fact that you reek with fear when reading the title of the thread, and have tried to change the subject.

"...the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century...
...I have considered starting a thread about just that.....it will center on Hegel, and the fact that many of our Presidents were tutored via German scholars.
It is very different from American thought and attitude.


*You should be very careful about endorsing Germanic views of governance.*


Now....accept the challenge of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*


----------



## Derideo_Te

PoliticalChic said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters George Santayana was born in Spain and always traveled using his Spanish passport even though he closely identified with America. However he left America at age 48 and never returned.
> 
> As usual PoliticalSpice fails the the first fact check.
> 
> The rest of her drivel is just her usual attempt to demonize liberals and Democrats as "communists" even though she really doesn't have any clue what communism actually is.
> 
> Epic fail right from the OP again.
> 
> /yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was SOOOO hoping some dunce would pounce upon that reference, so I could hang him/her up by their ignorance.
> 
> And sure enough, the chief dunce fell right in.
> 
> I enjoyed setting the trap!
> 
> 
> "George Santayana was an influential 20th century* American* thinker...;"
> Santayana George Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> "George Santayana was a Spanish-born* American philosophe*r..."
> George Santayana The Poetry Foundation
> 
> 
> Guess who said he was American?
> Right.....he did.
> "George Santayana was a ...raised and educated in the United States and *identified himself as an American.* He wrote in English and is generally considered an American man of letters."
> THE BIOGRAPHY OF GEORGE SANTAYANA
> 
> 
> "About my considering myself an American, there is some ambiguity. I am not legally an American citizen and travel with a Spanish passport: also pay the U.S. 30% of my income as taxes proper to a non-resident foreigner. But socially and as a writer, *I am an American in practice, *and almost all my friends have been Americans. Many of my books, however, were first published in England . . . ."
> —Letters 8:205 (To Ira Detrich Cardiff, Rome, October 16, 1949)
> 
> 
> 
> I should be paid for educating you.....but, based on the results, let's keep it our secret.
Click to expand...


Watching you scramble to recover from your embarrassment is always so entertaining, PoliticalSpice.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Derideo_Te said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters George Santayana was born in Spain and always traveled using his Spanish passport even though he closely identified with America. However he left America at age 48 and never returned.
> 
> As usual PoliticalSpice fails the the first fact check.
> 
> The rest of her drivel is just her usual attempt to demonize liberals and Democrats as "communists" even though she really doesn't have any clue what communism actually is.
> 
> Epic fail right from the OP again.
> 
> /yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was SOOOO hoping some dunce would pounce upon that reference, so I could hang him/her up by their ignorance.
> 
> And sure enough, the chief dunce fell right in.
> 
> I enjoyed setting the trap!
> 
> 
> "George Santayana was an influential 20th century* American* thinker...;"
> Santayana George Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> "George Santayana was a Spanish-born* American philosophe*r..."
> George Santayana The Poetry Foundation
> 
> 
> Guess who said he was American?
> Right.....he did.
> "George Santayana was a ...raised and educated in the United States and *identified himself as an American.* He wrote in English and is generally considered an American man of letters."
> THE BIOGRAPHY OF GEORGE SANTAYANA
> 
> 
> "About my considering myself an American, there is some ambiguity. I am not legally an American citizen and travel with a Spanish passport: also pay the U.S. 30% of my income as taxes proper to a non-resident foreigner. But socially and as a writer, *I am an American in practice, *and almost all my friends have been Americans. Many of my books, however, were first published in England . . . ."
> —Letters 8:205 (To Ira Detrich Cardiff, Rome, October 16, 1949)
> 
> 
> 
> I should be paid for educating you.....but, based on the results, let's keep it our secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you scramble to recover from your embarrassment is always so entertaining, PoliticalSpice.
Click to expand...



Liar.

Get that egg off your face.


----------



## TooTall

Moonglow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union collapsed because totalitarian Communism is fatally flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha'!!!
> 
> 
> If only it had followed these simple rules: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the same fate may await the United States for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Reagan saved Social Security, remember?  One of the top three best examples of Socialism in America?*
> 
> lol, you people need to wake up and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Social Security is a government insurance program that only the government could screw  up as badly as they have.  The "I" in FICA stands for INSURANCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  it is socialist  2.  Ronald Reagan saved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he never got  rid of welfare.....he built up one of the largest socialist organizations, the military...
Click to expand...


Tell me about your time in service.  I called it rather authoritarian rather than socialist.


----------



## georgephillip

eagle1462010 said:


> We were at War..............should we have dropped cotton balls to destroy their supply lines.................
> 
> They slaughtered their own during and after the War...........Killing anyone who dissented..........disagreed......and refused to comply with their twisted ways..................


*They weren't nearly as twisted as those participating in a war of aggression on the opposite side of the planet from their hometowns:*
"The International Military Tribunal at Nuremberg, which followed World War II, called the waging of aggressive war 'essentially an evil thing...to initiate a war of aggression...is not only an international crime; it is the supreme international crime, differing only from other war crimes in that it contains *within itself the accumulated evil of the whole*.'[2]"

*Those smiling faces you claim to have rescued were fleeing the accumulated evil of the war of aggression the US launched on Indochina. 

The tyranny they were escaping would never have happened if the US hadn't invaded and occupied Vietnam; you seem to have difficulty understanding cause and effect.

War of aggression - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia *


----------



## PoliticalChic

Due to his desire to preen in the Liberal spotlight, *Truman bowed to the Left.*

This in spite of the facts about communism....facts of which he was made fully aware.



9. On January 27, 1950, Representative Nixon of California made a speech in the House in which he *quoted directly from a secret FBI memorandum on Soviet espionage *in the United States, dated November 25, 1945. 

Nixon said this document was "circulated among several key government departments and *was made available to the President" in November, 1945.*

The report was placed in the record of the Senate Internal Security Subcommittee on April 14, 1953. It identified thirty-seven government officials and employees as members of the Soviet espionage service. *Among these were Alger Hiss, head of the Office of United Nations Affairs in the State Department; *Harry Dexter White, Assistant Secretary of the Treasury, and Lauchlin Currie, administrative assistant to the President.



10. This FBI report is one of the most significant documents in recent American history. It shows that as early as *November, 1945, Truman had received evidence from the FBI that Alger Hiss, *Harry Dexter White, and *many other officials of his administration were Soviet spies.* As the Internal Security Sub committee reported on August 24, 1953, "these people *stayed in their jobs, received promotions, and influenced policy *for several years after impressive information had been marshaled."
Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 139



a. In January, 1946, *Truman promoted Harry Dexter White* to the office of United States executive director of the International Monetary Fund. In the same month, Hiss went to London as senior adviser to the American delegation to the first session of the United Nations General Assembly.
A Page From the Truman Handbook - The Omega Letter

From his position, White was able to sabotage the Nationalist Chinese, and give victory in China to Mao and the communists.

And Hiss used his position to enable Stalin to have three votes in the United Nations to America's one.





The above is a cautionary tale, and a most enlightening one....*even the staunchest of Americans, Truman was that, *at that time in our history, had more than they handle in standing up to the wave of communism that washed over the nation.


----------



## eagle1462010

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your excuse to the MURDER of their own people is that these bombs drove them all mad until they decided to kill themselves.....................
> 
> LAME.............
> 
> 
> 
> US bombs murdered, maimed, and displaced millions of Cambodians between October '65 and August '73 and that radicalized enough survivors to bring Pol Pot to power in April '75. Funny how shit like that works in Mosul today.
Click to expand...

In War people die..............on opposing sides...............Perhaps they went radical to get a Pol Pot or perhaps had we never been there at all they would have a Pol Pot.............I don't have a crystal ball to see how that would have worked out................but they took power and exterminated their own...............we were after their supply lines in a WAR............You blame the killing of their own people by the hands of Pol Pot on the U.S.............and I don't agree with your guess on WHAT IF SCENARIOS blaming the U.S. for ever problem in the world.  You are ANTI-SEMITE, ANTI-AMERICAN and that is what you do on these boards.

We now expect you to do so.............If you ever actually praise AMERICA for anything, I do believe everyone would ask you if you are OK...............because it is simply something you don't do.

America is not to blame for the MURDERS of POL POT.........they killed their own...............


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since PC can't or won't answer the question, what caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century, I'll give her the one word answer:
> 
> INEQUITY!
> 
> Or, the lack of fairness and justice.  Which, BTW, is manifest today around the world and in our country with the rise of Callous Conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reluctance is based on the fact that you reek with fear when reading the title of the thread, and have tried to change the subject.
> 
> "...the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century...
> ...I have considered starting a thread about just that.....it will center on Hegel, and the fact that many of our Presidents were tutored via German scholars.
> It is very different from American thought and attitude.
> 
> 
> *You should be very careful about endorsing Germanic views of governance.*
> 
> 
> Now....accept the challenge of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
Click to expand...


Hegel Smagel.  Primary sources, voter registration records from the era are telling, and aren't the product of working men and women reading Hegel or Marx or following the lead of anyone but their stomach and those of their family.

Your efforts to label everyone as a Communist is so '50's, the only fear I might have is that the inequity of the 'teens' will bring labor strive, and make the violence of the 30's look like a snowball fight by pre teens.

That you don't know that you and your ideological friends are the problem which will create what you fear most, is why I'm certain your efforts to intellectualize a rewrite of history is so misguided.


----------



## Derideo_Te

PoliticalChic said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters George Santayana was born in Spain and always traveled using his Spanish passport even though he closely identified with America. However he left America at age 48 and never returned.
> 
> As usual PoliticalSpice fails the the first fact check.
> 
> The rest of her drivel is just her usual attempt to demonize liberals and Democrats as "communists" even though she really doesn't have any clue what communism actually is.
> 
> Epic fail right from the OP again.
> 
> /yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was SOOOO hoping some dunce would pounce upon that reference, so I could hang him/her up by their ignorance.
> 
> And sure enough, the chief dunce fell right in.
> 
> I enjoyed setting the trap!
> 
> 
> "George Santayana was an influential 20th century* American* thinker...;"
> Santayana George Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> "George Santayana was a Spanish-born* American philosophe*r..."
> George Santayana The Poetry Foundation
> 
> 
> Guess who said he was American?
> Right.....he did.
> "George Santayana was a ...raised and educated in the United States and *identified himself as an American.* He wrote in English and is generally considered an American man of letters."
> THE BIOGRAPHY OF GEORGE SANTAYANA
> 
> 
> "About my considering myself an American, there is some ambiguity. I am not legally an American citizen and travel with a Spanish passport: also pay the U.S. 30% of my income as taxes proper to a non-resident foreigner. But socially and as a writer, *I am an American in practice, *and almost all my friends have been Americans. Many of my books, however, were first published in England . . . ."
> —Letters 8:205 (To Ira Detrich Cardiff, Rome, October 16, 1949)
> 
> 
> 
> I should be paid for educating you.....but, based on the results, let's keep it our secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you scramble to recover from your embarrassment is always so entertaining, PoliticalSpice.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Get that egg off your face.
Click to expand...


Nothing you provided refuted what I posted. In fact it confirmed what I posted. You embarrassed yourself, as you do in all of your threads, and now you are trying to pretend that you didn't make a fool of yourself. 

Since you repeat this mistake it means you lack the capacity to learn from your mistakes too.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Derideo_Te said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters George Santayana was born in Spain and always traveled using his Spanish passport even though he closely identified with America. However he left America at age 48 and never returned.
> 
> As usual PoliticalSpice fails the the first fact check.
> 
> The rest of her drivel is just her usual attempt to demonize liberals and Democrats as "communists" even though she really doesn't have any clue what communism actually is.
> 
> Epic fail right from the OP again.
> 
> /yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was SOOOO hoping some dunce would pounce upon that reference, so I could hang him/her up by their ignorance.
> 
> And sure enough, the chief dunce fell right in.
> 
> I enjoyed setting the trap!
> 
> 
> "George Santayana was an influential 20th century* American* thinker...;"
> Santayana George Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> "George Santayana was a Spanish-born* American philosophe*r..."
> George Santayana The Poetry Foundation
> 
> 
> Guess who said he was American?
> Right.....he did.
> "George Santayana was a ...raised and educated in the United States and *identified himself as an American.* He wrote in English and is generally considered an American man of letters."
> THE BIOGRAPHY OF GEORGE SANTAYANA
> 
> 
> "About my considering myself an American, there is some ambiguity. I am not legally an American citizen and travel with a Spanish passport: also pay the U.S. 30% of my income as taxes proper to a non-resident foreigner. But socially and as a writer, *I am an American in practice, *and almost all my friends have been Americans. Many of my books, however, were first published in England . . . ."
> —Letters 8:205 (To Ira Detrich Cardiff, Rome, October 16, 1949)
> 
> 
> 
> I should be paid for educating you.....but, based on the results, let's keep it our secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you scramble to recover from your embarrassment is always so entertaining, PoliticalSpice.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Get that egg off your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you provided refuted what I posted. In fact it confirmed what I posted. You embarrassed yourself, as you do in all of your threads, and now you are trying to pretend that you didn't make a fool of yourself.
> 
> Since you repeat this mistake it means you lack the capacity to learn from your mistakes too.
Click to expand...





I always refer to Santayana as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" just to trap poseurs like you.

It worked like a charm.....and lying is the only way you can try to regain face.

Bad news: you never had any 'face,' you dunce.


----------



## georgephillip

PoliticalChic said:


> The actuality is that it was North Vietnam that widened the war, not the United States. It was before 1965 that Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge (as early as WWII) and the Pathet Lao (mid ‘50’s) with the goal of conquering all of Indochina for communism.


Do you have any proof Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge BEFORE before the US invaded South Vietnam with the intent of "conquering all Indochina for communism"?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since PC can't or won't answer the question, what caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century, I'll give her the one word answer:
> 
> INEQUITY!
> 
> Or, the lack of fairness and justice.  Which, BTW, is manifest today around the world and in our country with the rise of Callous Conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reluctance is based on the fact that you reek with fear when reading the title of the thread, and have tried to change the subject.
> 
> "...the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century...
> ...I have considered starting a thread about just that.....it will center on Hegel, and the fact that many of our Presidents were tutored via German scholars.
> It is very different from American thought and attitude.
> 
> 
> *You should be very careful about endorsing Germanic views of governance.*
> 
> 
> Now....accept the challenge of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hegel Smagel.  Primary sources, voter registration records from the era are telling, and aren't the product of working men and women reading Hegel or Marx or following the lead of anyone but their stomach and those of their family.
> 
> Your efforts to label everyone as a Communist is so '50's, the only fear I might have is that the inequity of the 'teens' will bring labor strive, and make the violence of the 30's look like a snowball fight by pre teens.
> 
> That you don't know that you and your ideological friends are the problem which will create what you fear most, is why I'm certain your efforts to intellectualize a rewrite of history is so misguided.
Click to expand...






1. "Fifty years of liberal propaganda got people to thinking of Communist Party members as lovable idealists and the urge to fire them from their government jobs as an irrational anachronistic prejudice.  Allowing card-carrying members of the Communist Party to handle classified material after the Alger Hiss case would be like encouraging al-Qaeda members to carry box cutters on airplanes after 9-11."
Coulter




2.* Now, you coward....accept the challenge *of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actuality is that it was North Vietnam that widened the war, not the United States. It was before 1965 that Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge (as early as WWII) and the Pathet Lao (mid ‘50’s) with the goal of conquering all of Indochina for communism.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Hanoi created the Khmer Rouge BEFORE before the US invaded South Vietnam with the intent of "conquering all Indochina for communism"?
Click to expand...




How'd you like the way I ripped you a new one with the Shawcross revelation?

I'm still chucklin' over that one.


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> Here's a question for PC:  What caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Centuries?




people had no experience with them and what they really planned to do when they gained power....they listened to the lofty ideas....not the end goals in the actual writings....whomwouldn't want a world where people are " from each according to their ability, to each according to their need" sounds wonderful....

they just didn't think through the part of "well....who decides your ability....and who decides your need....and well..........what if you disagree with their opinion?"    Had the communists said...."well...if you disagree.....you are a class enemy and we will murder you and your family and take all of your property" I think people would have thought twice about supporting this stupid belief system.....


----------



## georgephillip

PoliticalChic said:


> How'd you like the way I ripped you a new one with the Shawcross revelation?
> 
> I'm still chucklin' over that one.


When did Hanoi create the Khmer Rouge, Chuckles?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

konradv said:


> How do you explain that it's the right that's been kissing Putin's butt on a regular basis?


We haven't been kissing that old communist's ass.  We just think he's 10 times the man Obama is.  Even Pee Wee Herman is more manly.


----------



## PoliticalChic

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like the way I ripped you a new one with the Shawcross revelation?
> 
> I'm still chucklin' over that one.
> 
> 
> 
> When did Hanoi create the Khmer Rouge, Chuckles?
Click to expand...




Remedial education coming right up.

"The *Pathet Lao *(Lao:ປະເທດລາວ, "Lao Nation"[1]) was a communist political movement and organization in Laos, formed in the mid-20th century. The group was ultimately successful in assuming political power after the Laotian Civil War. The Pathet Lao were always closely associated with Vietnamese communists. During the civil war, it was effectively organized, equipped and even led by the army of North Vietnam. They fought against the Anti-Communist Forces in the Vietnam War.

The Pathet Lao were the Laotian equivalent of South Vietnam's Viet Minh and later Viet Cong, and* Cambodia's Khmer Rouge*

The organization can trace its roots from the Second World War just as the Khmer Issarak in Cambodia and the Viet Minh & Vietnam People's Army in Vietnam did in the war as well. Its original name has been forgotten but in 1950 it was renamed the Pathet Lao, when it was adopted by Lao forces under Prince Souphanouvong, who joined the Viet Minh's revolt against the colonialFrenchauthorities inIndochinaduring theFirst Indochina War.

Prince Souphanouvong, who had spent seven years inNha Trang[4]during his sixteen years inVietnam,[5]metHo Chi Minh, and acquired a Vietnamese wife while in Vietnam, solicited Viet Minh aid in founding a guerrilla force."

Pathet Lao - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## AvgGuyIA

georgephillip said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the communist supporting libs always understood, but pretended like they didn't, is if a country is being used by your enemy to stage attacks on you and your allies.....it isn't a f*****g neutral country....even if the people of that country don't want your enemy there......but they supported the communists,during the war....so the blood of the dead is on them......not
> 
> 
> 
> *When the US invaded and occupied South Vietnam without authorization from the UNSC or any imminent threat from the Vietnamese it committed "the supreme international crime."*
> "The International Military Tribunal at Nuremberg, which followed World War II, called the waging of aggressive war 'essentially an evil thing...to initiate a war of aggression...is not only an international crime; it is the supreme international crime, *differing only from other war crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole.*'[2]
> 
> "Article 39 of the United Nations Charter provides that the UN Security Council shall determine the existence of any act of aggression and 'shall make recommendations, or decide what measures shall be taken in accordance with Articles 41 and 42, to maintain or restore international peace and security'"
> 
> *"Accmulated evil of the whole"
> Rhymes with Mosul
> 
> War of aggression - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
Click to expand...

So this is devolving into a Fuck the VietNam Vets thread, huh?  How nice of you to blame the fighting men of the Boomer generation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*So, beginning with Democrat Franklin Roosevelt, communism and Soviet espionage  found a cozy home in American government.*

Then there was *FDR's Democrat/communist vice president, Henry Wallace.*....and the personal battle that Democrat Harry Truman had, reflecting Roosevelt, until he understood the threat and responded to same.





Let's move on to* the "Liberal Lion of the Senate," killer and traitor, Ted Kennedy.*

Did I mention that he was a *Democrat?*



11. The following *from the Central Committee archives, in Moscow: May 14, 1983, Committee on State Security of the USSR,* 

On 9-10 May of this year, Senator Edward Kennedy’s close friend and trusted confidant J. Tunney was in Moscow. *The senator charged Tunney to convey the following message, through confidential contacts, to the General Secretary of the Center Committee of the Communist Party *of the Soviet Union, Y. Andropov:

 … very troubled by the current state of Soviet-American relations. … dangerous. The main reason for this is Reagan’s belligerence, and his firm commitment to deploy new American middle range nuclear weapons… the President’s refusal to engage any modification on his politics…. improvement of the economy: inflation has been greatly reduced, production levels are increasing as is overall business activity. For these reasons, interest rates will continue to decline.


12. … prudent and timely to undertake the following steps to counter the militaristic politics of … *he [Ted Kennedy] offers the following proposals to the General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union Y.V. Andropov:*

a.  _*…a personal meeting in July of this year. The main purpose of the meeting, according to the senator, would be to arm Soviet officials with explanations … so they may be better prepared and more convincing during appearances in the USA…*_* also invite one of the well known Republican senators, for example, Mark Hatfield.*

b.  _*…*_* to influence Americans it would be important to organize in August-September of this year, televised interviews with Y.V. Andropov in the USA…*the president of the board of directors of ABC, Elton Raul and television columnists Walter Cronkite or Barbara Walters…

c.  _*…*_ Tunney remarked that the senator wants to run for president in 1988. …Kennedy does not discount that during the 1984 campaign, the Democratic Party may officially turn to him to lead the fight against the Republicans… "
Letter Details Kennedy Offer To USSR Sweetness Light




I can think of only one other such *treasonous action by an American diplomat*, that would be when FDR's live-in adviser and Soviet Spy, Harry Hopkins, worked to get Stalin's policies agreed to by Roosevelt.

According to Soviet records, in May of 1942,*Harry Hopkins privately coached Foreign Minister Molotov on what to say to FDR to overcome US military arguments against a 'second front' in France.
Eduard Mark, " Venona's source 19 and the 'Trident' Conference of May 1943: diplomacy or espionage?," p.20
(seeEBSEES Mark Eduard Venona s source 19 and the Trident Conference of May 1943 diplomacy or espionage*




_So*, Ted Kennedy attempted to form a pact with the Soviets against the President of the United States.* _

_But events were not kind to Kennedy...another gift by Providence to America: in September of ’83, the Russians shot down a Korean airliner, killing 269, including 61 Americans. _

_And Andropov died in February of ’84._


----------



## georgephillip

PoliticalChic said:


> Remedial education coming right up.
> 
> "The *Pathet Lao *


Except my question concerned the Khmer Rouge, remember?
Maybe you can't multitask?


----------



## 2aguy

PoliticalChic said:


> *So, beginning with Democrat Franklin Roosevelt, communism and Soviet espionage  found a cozy home in American government.*
> 
> Then there was *FDR's Democrat/communist vice president, Henry Wallace.*....and the personal battle that Democrat Harry Truman had, reflecting Roosevelt, until he understood the threat and responded to same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's move on to* the "Liberal Lion of the Senate," killer and traitor, Ted Kennedy.*
> 
> Did I mention that he was a *Democrat?*
> 
> 
> 
> 11. The following *from the Central Committee archives, in Moscow: May 14, 1983, Committee on State Security of the USSR,*
> 
> On 9-10 May of this year, Senator Edward Kennedy’s close friend and trusted confidant J. Tunney was in Moscow. *The senator charged Tunney to convey the following message, through confidential contacts, to the General Secretary of the Center Committee of the Communist Party *of the Soviet Union, Y. Andropov:
> 
> … very troubled by the current state of Soviet-American relations. … dangerous. The main reason for this is Reagan’s belligerence, and his firm commitment to deploy new American middle range nuclear weapons… the President’s refusal to engage any modification on his politics…. improvement of the economy: inflation has been greatly reduced, production levels are increasing as is overall business activity. For these reasons, interest rates will continue to decline.
> 
> 
> 12. … prudent and timely to undertake the following steps to counter the militaristic politics of … *he [Ted Kennedy] offers the following proposals to the General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union Y.V. Andropov:*
> 
> a.  _*…a personal meeting in July of this year. The main purpose of the meeting, according to the senator, would be to arm Soviet officials with explanations … so they may be better prepared and more convincing during appearances in the USA…*_* also invite one of the well known Republican senators, for example, Mark Hatfield.*
> 
> b.  _*…*_* to influence Americans it would be important to organize in August-September of this year, televised interviews with Y.V. Andropov in the USA…*the president of the board of directors of ABC, Elton Raul and television columnists Walter Cronkite or Barbara Walters…
> 
> c.  _*…*_ Tunney remarked that the senator wants to run for president in 1988. …Kennedy does not discount that during the 1984 campaign, the Democratic Party may officially turn to him to lead the fight against the Republicans… "
> Letter Details Kennedy Offer To USSR Sweetness Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of only one other such *treasonous action by an American diplomat*, that would be when FDR's live-in adviser and Soviet Spy, Harry Hopkins, worked to get Stalin's policies agreed to by Roosevelt.
> 
> According to Soviet records, in May of 1942,*Harry Hopkins privately coached Foreign Minister Molotov on what to say to FDR to overcome US military arguments against a 'second front' in France.
> Eduard Mark, " Venona's source 19 and the 'Trident' Conference of May 1943: diplomacy or espionage?," p.20
> (seeEBSEES Mark Eduard Venona s source 19 and the Trident Conference of May 1943 diplomacy or espionage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So*, Ted Kennedy attempted to form a pact with the Soviets against the President of the United States.* _
> 
> _But events were not kind to Kennedy...another gift by Providence to America: in September of ’83, the Russians shot down a Korean airliner, killing 269, including 61 Americans. _
> 
> _And Andropov died in February of ’84._




kennedy was a traitor....and responsible for manslaughter.....and he is revered by the democrats......


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> 
> 
> If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience.
> - George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you quote one staunchly in favor of genocide and eugenics.
Click to expand...

And once again you lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remedial education coming right up.
> 
> "The *Pathet Lao *
> 
> 
> 
> Except my question concerned the Khmer Rouge, remember?
> Maybe you can't multitask?
Click to expand...



Read the post more carefully.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> 
> 
> If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience.
> - George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you quote one staunchly in favor of genocide and eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again you lie.
Click to expand...



I never lie.....you're simply a fool.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wry Catcher said:


> Since PC can't or won't answer the question, what caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century, I'll give her the one word answer:
> 
> INEQUITY!
> 
> Or, the lack of fairness and justice.  Which, BTW, is manifest today around the world and in our country with the rise of Callous Conservatism.



Eeeek!!!  First time ever mankind had to face: INEQUALITY!

Let's turn to Communism!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> 
> 
> If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience.
> - George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you quote one staunchly in favor of genocide and eugenics.
Click to expand...


Most Democrats are


----------



## georgephillip

PoliticalChic said:


> Read the post more carefully.


When did Hanoi create the Khmer Rouge?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"We are endlessly bombarded with the idea that the fifties was a frightening era and that Communists were harmless idealists.

Being a Communist for much of the last century was not a theoretical matter. *Communists working in Democratic administrations in the thirties, forties, and fifties, had a profound influence on which countries would fall under Communist control…*.The USSR ruined Eastern Europe, which was not exactly like East Timor. These were sophisticated countries. The Soviet conquest of Eastern Europe consisted of backwoods savages conquering sophisticated civilizations.

*And the Democrats were rooting for the savages."*
Coulter



So....there must be *a Democrat apologist smoothing the way for the savages....*.

13. Now for *Jimmy Carter*, another soft-on-communism Democrat who 'does not remember the past and is condemned to repeat it," and sits midway between Roosevelt and Obama.

He continues that thinking: communists, just another boilerplate political party....campaigning and all that.....oh, and by the way, they kill you if you don't agree with 'em....



Unlike the hard Left, *Liberals did come out and actually support or defend the Soviet Union, rather they soft-pedaled communism by showing contempt and scorn for anticommunists as “primitive” or “knee-jerk” or just plain “nuts” and “warmongers.”*

One can see that attitude in* post # 146, another moron Democrat Liberal....probably voted for Carter.*



a. The problem, as the  Carter left saw it, was the right’s paranoia, *its ‘inordinate’ fear of communism,* as the Soviet Union and other *communist states were neither particularly threatening nor particularly evil.*


b. These folks found understandable the Soviet Union’s fear of ‘encirclement’....they sympathized.


 Seems Carter didn't notice...because Jimmy Carter began his presidency at Notre Dame with a speech that included “…We are now free of *that inordinate fear of Communism *which once led us to embrace any dictator who joined us in our fear.”


From the OP:

A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes*9 million killed*in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over*20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls

Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond*100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,*lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.




Only a Democrat Liberal or resident of a mental institution could deem fear of homicidal murderers "inordinate."


----------



## PoliticalChic

14. Now for the latest iteration of Democrats-embracing-Communists....the one just wants to be "flexible" with communism, you know, to save the Ukraine....


*Not enough focus has been applied to the folks who influenced the current resident of the White House.*

I'm not just referring to the communists who raised him....but this guy:


An August 2, 2008 AP profile called *[Frank Marshall] Davis* *“a constant figure in his [Obama’s] early life,” and an “important influence,” who Obama “looked to,” like a “father,”* like a “mentor,” for “advice on living.” 
And Obama, in his own account, notes that Frank offered him advice: on women, on race, on college, on life. “I was intrigued by old Frank,” writes Obama in _Dreams From My Father_, “with his books and whiskey breath and the hint of hard-earned knowledge behind the hooded eyes.” 
National Security - Breitbart



15. The depth of *Frank Marshall Davis’ political leanings* becomes important when one considers how close he was to the formative Barak Obama. Called to testify before the Senate in 1956, or communist associations, he pleaded the Fifth Amendment. In 1957, aptly titled, “Scope of Soviet Activity in the United States,” that listed Davis as *“an indentified member of the Communist Party.”* It should be noted that the Senate did not make such a charge lightly…without strong evidence, the Senate would more usually say something such as ‘…the person has associations with communist front groups…” or something similar. Here, they stated that Davis was a member of the Communist Party.


a. Several of his biographers, mainly on the left, drew similar conclusions. First, there was a 1999 book by James Edward Smethurst, who is a professor at the University of Massachusetts, and who earned his Ph.D. at Harvard. He recorded that* Davis “was almost certainly a CPUSA member.” *Second, and more conclusive, was John Edgar Tidwell, who is a professor at the University of Kansas and the leading authority on Davis. Tidwell documented: “Sometime during the middle of the war [WWII], he [Davis] joined the Communist Party.” In one book, Tidwell quoted Davis himself *admitting he joined the party, producing a letter where Davis stated flatly: “I have recently joined the Communist party.”

*


16. Available via the Freedom of Information Act, Davis’s FBI file It takes maybe an hour of reading that file to see that the man was a communist. As viewable evidence, we have published pages from the file in the appendix of _Dupes_.[by Dr.Paul Kengor] *One FBI document lists Davis’s actual Communist Party number: 47544.* That actual document is on page 507 of my book. that five-digit number is consistent with others who joined the party in that period, such as the “Hollywood Ten,” who appeared before HUAC, October 29, 1947, and their Communist Party card numbers:

a.  John Howard Lawson, card #47275
b.  Albert Maltz, card # 47196
c.  Alvah Bessie, card # 46836
Obama s Communist Mentor Frank Marshall Davis parroted the Communist line and attacked Democratic icon Harry Truman. - Page 2

and

Big Dupes at Big Peace Frank Marshall Davis Obama Mentor - Part 1 - Breitbart


His mother, grandparents, mentor....all communists.
Obama......wadda ya' think?


----------



## Derideo_Te

PoliticalChic said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters George Santayana was born in Spain and always traveled using his Spanish passport even though he closely identified with America. However he left America at age 48 and never returned.
> 
> As usual PoliticalSpice fails the the first fact check.
> 
> The rest of her drivel is just her usual attempt to demonize liberals and Democrats as "communists" even though she really doesn't have any clue what communism actually is.
> 
> Epic fail right from the OP again.
> 
> /yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was SOOOO hoping some dunce would pounce upon that reference, so I could hang him/her up by their ignorance.
> 
> And sure enough, the chief dunce fell right in.
> 
> I enjoyed setting the trap!
> 
> 
> "George Santayana was an influential 20th century* American* thinker...;"
> Santayana George Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> "George Santayana was a Spanish-born* American philosophe*r..."
> George Santayana The Poetry Foundation
> 
> 
> Guess who said he was American?
> Right.....he did.
> "George Santayana was a ...raised and educated in the United States and *identified himself as an American.* He wrote in English and is generally considered an American man of letters."
> THE BIOGRAPHY OF GEORGE SANTAYANA
> 
> 
> "About my considering myself an American, there is some ambiguity. I am not legally an American citizen and travel with a Spanish passport: also pay the U.S. 30% of my income as taxes proper to a non-resident foreigner. But socially and as a writer, *I am an American in practice, *and almost all my friends have been Americans. Many of my books, however, were first published in England . . . ."
> —Letters 8:205 (To Ira Detrich Cardiff, Rome, October 16, 1949)
> 
> 
> 
> I should be paid for educating you.....but, based on the results, let's keep it our secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you scramble to recover from your embarrassment is always so entertaining, PoliticalSpice.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Get that egg off your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you provided refuted what I posted. In fact it confirmed what I posted. You embarrassed yourself, as you do in all of your threads, and now you are trying to pretend that you didn't make a fool of yourself.
> 
> Since you repeat this mistake it means you lack the capacity to learn from your mistakes too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always refer to Santayana as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" just to trap poseurs like you.
> 
> It worked like a charm.....and lying is the only way you can try to regain face.
> 
> Bad news: you never had any 'face,' you dunce.
Click to expand...


Sure you do and the moon is made of green cheese too. 

You do know that it is possible to do a Search and prove you wrong and sure enough it does exactly that! There are 31 posts and in only 4 of them you refer to him as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" including that one. 

Gotta love when you make a liar of yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Derideo_Te said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was SOOOO hoping some dunce would pounce upon that reference, so I could hang him/her up by their ignorance.
> 
> And sure enough, the chief dunce fell right in.
> 
> I enjoyed setting the trap!
> 
> 
> "George Santayana was an influential 20th century* American* thinker...;"
> Santayana George Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> "George Santayana was a Spanish-born* American philosophe*r..."
> George Santayana The Poetry Foundation
> 
> 
> Guess who said he was American?
> Right.....he did.
> "George Santayana was a ...raised and educated in the United States and *identified himself as an American.* He wrote in English and is generally considered an American man of letters."
> THE BIOGRAPHY OF GEORGE SANTAYANA
> 
> 
> "About my considering myself an American, there is some ambiguity. I am not legally an American citizen and travel with a Spanish passport: also pay the U.S. 30% of my income as taxes proper to a non-resident foreigner. But socially and as a writer, *I am an American in practice, *and almost all my friends have been Americans. Many of my books, however, were first published in England . . . ."
> —Letters 8:205 (To Ira Detrich Cardiff, Rome, October 16, 1949)
> 
> 
> 
> I should be paid for educating you.....but, based on the results, let's keep it our secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching you scramble to recover from your embarrassment is always so entertaining, PoliticalSpice.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Get that egg off your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you provided refuted what I posted. In fact it confirmed what I posted. You embarrassed yourself, as you do in all of your threads, and now you are trying to pretend that you didn't make a fool of yourself.
> 
> Since you repeat this mistake it means you lack the capacity to learn from your mistakes too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always refer to Santayana as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" just to trap poseurs like you.
> 
> It worked like a charm.....and lying is the only way you can try to regain face.
> 
> Bad news: you never had any 'face,' you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do and the moon is made of green cheese too.
> 
> You do know that it is possible to do a Search and prove you wrong and sure enough it does exactly that! There are 31 posts and in only 4 of them you refer to him as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" including that one.
> 
> Gotta love when you make a liar of yourself.
Click to expand...




I never lie.

I tricked you into falling on your face.

I knew some dunce would scream"not American".....so glad it was you.

Here's the silver lining....you didn't fall any lower in respect....you can't.


----------



## Derideo_Te

PoliticalChic said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching you scramble to recover from your embarrassment is always so entertaining, PoliticalSpice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Get that egg off your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you provided refuted what I posted. In fact it confirmed what I posted. You embarrassed yourself, as you do in all of your threads, and now you are trying to pretend that you didn't make a fool of yourself.
> 
> Since you repeat this mistake it means you lack the capacity to learn from your mistakes too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always refer to Santayana as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" just to trap poseurs like you.
> 
> It worked like a charm.....and lying is the only way you can try to regain face.
> 
> Bad news: you never had any 'face,' you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do and the moon is made of green cheese too.
> 
> You do know that it is possible to do a Search and prove you wrong and sure enough it does exactly that! There are 31 posts and in only 4 of them you refer to him as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" including that one.
> 
> Gotta love when you make a liar of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> I tricked you into falling on your face.
> 
> I knew some dunce would scream"not American".....so glad it was you.
> 
> Here's the silver lining....you didn't fall any lower in respect....you can't.
Click to expand...


You can't refute the Search results of your own posts that prove you are a liar so you go back to flinging spurious insults instead. 

You are so predictable they could set a watch based upon your reactions.

Thanks for the  at your expense again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

So....this major influence on Barack Hussein Obama?
What was he like?

17.* Frank Marshal Davis *worked as a journalist for the Honolulu record, the house organ of the CPUSA - Communist Party, USA                                                           (see Full text of Report on the Honolulu record ) and his columns* parrot the Soviet line.* Truman is smeared as a colonialist, imperialist, fascist monster; Truman had eschewed Roosevelt's pro-Soviet stance.....so:

a. "February 9, 1950 -Truman as the butcher of Hirosima… Truman’s “program for World War III,” Truman’s “aggression” against Stalin, Truman’s “fascism, American style,” Truman’s lusting for the hydrogen bomb in order to “show the Russians who was boss of the world,” and Truman’s alleged desire to “rule Russia.” Those are on pages 261 to 272 of the book. That’s how Davis framed Truman while Stalin was gobbling up Europe.



18. Remember, Stalin insisted that Germany be "crushed," and not be allowed to recover, as it interfered with his aim of world conquest. Truman offered a hand to Germany, the Marshall Plan. Davis trumpets the Soviet line:

a. "Truman wants to turn West Germany over to the Nazis…the Marshall Plan is meant to enslave the third world…"

b. "Denazification is a sham…Truman wants the Germany of the master race."

And, of course,  state control of everything:

c. January 26, 1950- column entitled “Free Enterprise or Socialism”… Davis targeted GM. *Davis was enraged that General Motors, this “gigantic company,” had “made a profit *last year of $600,000,000.” He felt that the federal government needed to get a hold of GM. He characterized GM as a “monopoly,” mainly because of this success, which infuriated Davis. He wrote: “the time draws nearer when we will have to decide to oust the monopolies and restore a competing system of free enterprise, or let the government own and operate our major industries.”



19. "* Davis was introduced to Obama by Obama’s maternal grandfather, *Stanley Dunham, who was a pal of Davis. Dunham saw the need for a father figure for his teenage grandson, whose biological father and stepfather were absent. Curiously, not many grandfathers would choose as* a role model someone called to testify before the U.S. Senate for a lifetime of communist associations and for writing pro-Stalin newspaper columns*, but such was the politics of Barack Obama’s grandfather.

Biographers of Davis and liberal journalists describe *the relationship as close, as fatherly.* I document a bunch of examples in the book, with many notes, but, to cite one, an August 2, 2008 AP profile called Davis “a constant figure in his [Obama’s] early life,” and an “important influence,” who Obama “looked to,” like a “father,” like a “mentor,” for “advice on living.” And Obama, in his own account, notes that Frank offered him advice: on women, on race, on college, on life. “I was intrigued by old Frank,” writes Obama in_Dreams From My Father_, “with his books and whiskey breath and the hint of hard-earned knowledge behind the hooded eyes.”
Big Dupes at Big Peace Frank Marshall Davis Obama Mentor - Part 1 - Breitbart



This may be the only case, in the history of presidential biography, where a mentor to the president is deliberately ignored, or sugarcoated and distorted beyond and resemblance to actual reality. It’s stunning to behold. National Security - Breitbart


Hard to miss the results of the communist-mentoring in the adult Obama, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Derideo_Te said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Get that egg off your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you provided refuted what I posted. In fact it confirmed what I posted. You embarrassed yourself, as you do in all of your threads, and now you are trying to pretend that you didn't make a fool of yourself.
> 
> Since you repeat this mistake it means you lack the capacity to learn from your mistakes too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always refer to Santayana as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" just to trap poseurs like you.
> 
> It worked like a charm.....and lying is the only way you can try to regain face.
> 
> Bad news: you never had any 'face,' you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do and the moon is made of green cheese too.
> 
> You do know that it is possible to do a Search and prove you wrong and sure enough it does exactly that! There are 31 posts and in only 4 of them you refer to him as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" including that one.
> 
> Gotta love when you make a liar of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> I tricked you into falling on your face.
> 
> I knew some dunce would scream"not American".....so glad it was you.
> 
> Here's the silver lining....you didn't fall any lower in respect....you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't refute the Search results of your own posts that prove you are a liar so you go back to flinging spurious insults instead.
> 
> You are so predictable they could set a watch based upon your reactions.
> 
> Thanks for the  at your expense again.
Click to expand...



Stop squealing like the stuck pig you are....

I admit it's a particularly low bar, but you've been outwitted.


I set you up, and knocked you down.
You should be used to it by now.


----------



## Derideo_Te

PoliticalChic said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you provided refuted what I posted. In fact it confirmed what I posted. You embarrassed yourself, as you do in all of your threads, and now you are trying to pretend that you didn't make a fool of yourself.
> 
> Since you repeat this mistake it means you lack the capacity to learn from your mistakes too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always refer to Santayana as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" just to trap poseurs like you.
> 
> It worked like a charm.....and lying is the only way you can try to regain face.
> 
> Bad news: you never had any 'face,' you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do and the moon is made of green cheese too.
> 
> You do know that it is possible to do a Search and prove you wrong and sure enough it does exactly that! There are 31 posts and in only 4 of them you refer to him as "the American philosopher, George Santayana" including that one.
> 
> Gotta love when you make a liar of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> I tricked you into falling on your face.
> 
> I knew some dunce would scream"not American".....so glad it was you.
> 
> Here's the silver lining....you didn't fall any lower in respect....you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't refute the Search results of your own posts that prove you are a liar so you go back to flinging spurious insults instead.
> 
> You are so predictable they could set a watch based upon your reactions.
> 
> Thanks for the  at your expense again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop squealing like the stuck pig you are....
> 
> I admit it's a particularly low bar, but you've been outwitted.
> 
> 
> I set you up, and knocked you down.
> You should be used to it by now.
Click to expand...


Ironic given that you set yourself up twice and fell flat on your face both times when you could have easily have avoided the second fallacious claim of yours by just doing a simple search.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*



I remember when I was a kid watching educational videos in and out of school. They'd spend hours talking about Hitler's atrocities; and then there would inevitably be this 10 or 15 second blurb that went along the lines of 'Oh, and Stalin killed 10 or 20 million of his own people himself. Yea, he was cold; but war is war.'


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

PoliticalChic said:


> 4.. *the Kravchenko case*...
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times



Damning.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I was a kid watching educational videos in and out of school. They'd spend hours talking about Hitler's atrocities; and then there would inevitably be this 10 or 15 second blurb that went along the lines of 'Oh, and Stalin killed 10 or 20 million of his own people himself. Yea, he was cold; but war is war.'
Click to expand...




I'm witca' Gats.....

I regularly post that the Soviets, Stalin, were the real winners of WWII....thanks to Roosevelt.

We've all seen the references 'grammar Nazi' or 'Soup Nazi' and the like. And we recognize the implied meaning: harsh, overbearing....an attempted humorous reference to the horrors of the Holocaust.

But few reflect on this: why isn't the reference 'grammar Communist' or 'Soup Communist'? It should be. The communist regime of Stalin supported Hitler, taught the Nazis about mass murder and concentration camps....I mean literally, actually taught the SS.

The real meaning of the two phrases, one in use, one not imagined, is that communism won in the United States.

There is no metric by which Hitler was worse than Joseph Stalin.


Today's Democrat party endorses just about every aim of the communist party of the 50s.


----------



## Vigilante

I remember this quite well....


----------



## PoliticalChic

20. Can the communist influence on the Democrats, and Obama in particular, be seen?

You betcha'!


a.  *Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.* Indeed, *nationalized health care* was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917 (Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately.
Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107.


b. *Obama wasn't the first Bolshevik to support socialized medicine*. For context, there was Henry Sigerist: "He devoted himself to the study of history of medicine._Socialized Medicine in the Soviet Union_(1937), and_History of Medicine_were among his most important works. He emerged as a major spokesman for "compulsory health insurance". ...He attacked the American Medical Association because of his conflicting views on socialized medicine." Henry E. Sigerist - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


And, Sigerist was one of the apologists for Stalin, including his state-engineered famine in the Ukraine. 7 million perished (The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century Stalin s Forced Famine 1932-33).


c. Sigerist "shared with the architects of* Soviet health policy under Stalin an outlook best described as medical totalitarianism.* He really believed that humanity would be better off if every individual were under the medical supervision of the state from *cradle to grave*....[and] Sigerist's belief in the necessity for* state control over all aspects *of medicine ultimately made him an apologist for state control over most aspects of human life."  
Fee and Brown, eds. "Making Medical History: The Life and Times of Henry E. Sigerist," p. 252


Democrats, communism, government control of every aspect of life......welcome to our brave new world.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since PC can't or won't answer the question, what caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century, I'll give her the one word answer:
> 
> INEQUITY!
> 
> Or, the lack of fairness and justice.  Which, BTW, is manifest today around the world and in our country with the rise of Callous Conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reluctance is based on the fact that you reek with fear when reading the title of the thread, and have tried to change the subject.
> 
> "...the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century...
> ...I have considered starting a thread about just that.....it will center on Hegel, and the fact that many of our Presidents were tutored via German scholars.
> It is very different from American thought and attitude.
> 
> 
> *You should be very careful about endorsing Germanic views of governance.*
> 
> 
> Now....accept the challenge of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hegel Smagel.  Primary sources, voter registration records from the era are telling, and aren't the product of working men and women reading Hegel or Marx or following the lead of anyone but their stomach and those of their family.
> 
> Your efforts to label everyone as a Communist is so '50's, the only fear I might have is that the inequity of the 'teens' will bring labor strive, and make the violence of the 30's look like a snowball fight by pre teens.
> 
> That you don't know that you and your ideological friends are the problem which will create what you fear most, is why I'm certain your efforts to intellectualize a rewrite of history is so misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Fifty years of liberal propaganda got people to thinking of Communist Party members as lovable idealists and the urge to fire them from their government jobs as an irrational anachronistic prejudice.  Allowing card-carrying members of the Communist Party to handle classified material after the Alger Hiss case would be like encouraging al-Qaeda members to carry box cutters on airplanes after 9-11."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.* Now, you coward....accept the challenge *of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
Click to expand...


They're not so enamored, and you know it and that is one reason, there are several, that I find you to be one of the most dishonest regulars on this message board.

You've made an allegation, prove that liberals, progressives and Democrats are enamored with homicidal philosophies!  Even if you can name one, that has no bearing on the millions of Americans you chose to defame.

In fact, character assassination is your game, alone with rewriting history using obscure authors who _scholarship_ is wanting for it is motivated not by looking for a truth, but the want of a dollar.

In academia your conclusions are supported by an Appeal to Authority; maybe your impressed by one or two writers you consider authorities; I'm not, for the non fiction I read has pages and pages of notes and cites from many different sources. Most include primary sources in the citations, letters, photographs, newspapers and magazines, poems and songs of the era - all of which paint a picture for the reader well before the final chapter is written,

This is why I find you to be a phony.


----------



## HenryBHough

But is it why you so frequently respond to the lady?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since PC can't or won't answer the question, what caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century, I'll give her the one word answer:
> 
> INEQUITY!
> 
> Or, the lack of fairness and justice.  Which, BTW, is manifest today around the world and in our country with the rise of Callous Conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reluctance is based on the fact that you reek with fear when reading the title of the thread, and have tried to change the subject.
> 
> "...the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century...
> ...I have considered starting a thread about just that.....it will center on Hegel, and the fact that many of our Presidents were tutored via German scholars.
> It is very different from American thought and attitude.
> 
> 
> *You should be very careful about endorsing Germanic views of governance.*
> 
> 
> Now....accept the challenge of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hegel Smagel.  Primary sources, voter registration records from the era are telling, and aren't the product of working men and women reading Hegel or Marx or following the lead of anyone but their stomach and those of their family.
> 
> Your efforts to label everyone as a Communist is so '50's, the only fear I might have is that the inequity of the 'teens' will bring labor strive, and make the violence of the 30's look like a snowball fight by pre teens.
> 
> That you don't know that you and your ideological friends are the problem which will create what you fear most, is why I'm certain your efforts to intellectualize a rewrite of history is so misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Fifty years of liberal propaganda got people to thinking of Communist Party members as lovable idealists and the urge to fire them from their government jobs as an irrational anachronistic prejudice.  Allowing card-carrying members of the Communist Party to handle classified material after the Alger Hiss case would be like encouraging al-Qaeda members to carry box cutters on airplanes after 9-11."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.* Now, you coward....accept the challenge *of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not so enamored, and you know it and that is one reason, there are several, that I find you to be one of the most dishonest regulars on this message board.
> 
> You've made an allegation, prove that liberals, progressives and Democrats are enamored with homicidal philosophies!  Even if you can name one, that has no bearing on the millions of Americans you chose to defame.
> 
> In fact, character assassination is your game, alone with rewriting history using obscure authors who _scholarship_ is wanting for it is motivated not by looking for a truth, but the want of a dollar.
> 
> In academia your conclusions are supported by an Appeal to Authority; maybe your impressed by one or two writers you consider authorities; I'm not, for the non fiction I read has pages and pages of notes and cites from many different sources. Most include primary sources in the citations, letters, photographs, newspapers and magazines, poems and songs of the era - all of which paint a picture for the reader well before the final chapter is written,
> 
> This is why I find you to be a phony.
Click to expand...



"Even if you can name one..."

You're right, fool....I didn't name one....

I named six.

FDR
Wallace
Truman
Ted Kennedy
Carter
Obama
And assorted members of their administrations.....

Looks like  you're the only dishonest one here.

Or....simply the dumbest.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since PC can't or won't answer the question, what caused the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century, I'll give her the one word answer:
> 
> INEQUITY!
> 
> Or, the lack of fairness and justice.  Which, BTW, is manifest today around the world and in our country with the rise of Callous Conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reluctance is based on the fact that you reek with fear when reading the title of the thread, and have tried to change the subject.
> 
> "...the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century...
> ...I have considered starting a thread about just that.....it will center on Hegel, and the fact that many of our Presidents were tutored via German scholars.
> It is very different from American thought and attitude.
> 
> 
> *You should be very careful about endorsing Germanic views of governance.*
> 
> 
> Now....accept the challenge of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hegel Smagel.  Primary sources, voter registration records from the era are telling, and aren't the product of working men and women reading Hegel or Marx or following the lead of anyone but their stomach and those of their family.
> 
> Your efforts to label everyone as a Communist is so '50's, the only fear I might have is that the inequity of the 'teens' will bring labor strive, and make the violence of the 30's look like a snowball fight by pre teens.
> 
> That you don't know that you and your ideological friends are the problem which will create what you fear most, is why I'm certain your efforts to intellectualize a rewrite of history is so misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Fifty years of liberal propaganda got people to thinking of Communist Party members as lovable idealists and the urge to fire them from their government jobs as an irrational anachronistic prejudice.  Allowing card-carrying members of the Communist Party to handle classified material after the Alger Hiss case would be like encouraging al-Qaeda members to carry box cutters on airplanes after 9-11."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.* Now, you coward....accept the challenge *of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not so enamored, and you know it and that is one reason, there are several, that I find you to be one of the most dishonest regulars on this message board.
> 
> You've made an allegation, prove that liberals, progressives and Democrats are enamored with homicidal philosophies!  Even if you can name one, that has no bearing on the millions of Americans you chose to defame.
> 
> In fact, character assassination is your game, alone with rewriting history using obscure authors who _scholarship_ is wanting for it is motivated not by looking for a truth, but the want of a dollar.
> 
> In academia your conclusions are supported by an Appeal to Authority; maybe your impressed by one or two writers you consider authorities; I'm not, for the non fiction I read has pages and pages of notes and cites from many different sources. Most include primary sources in the citations, letters, photographs, newspapers and magazines, poems and songs of the era - all of which paint a picture for the reader well before the final chapter is written,
> 
> This is why I find you to be a phony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if you can name one..."
> 
> You're right, fool....I didn't name one....
> 
> I named six.
> 
> FDR
> Wallace
> Truman
> Ted Kennedy
> Carter
> Obama
> And assorted members of their administrations.....
> 
> Looks like  you're the only dishonest one here.
> 
> Or....simply the dumbest.
Click to expand...


You're not only a phony and dishonest, you're an asshole.  Most callous conservatives are, but you seem to take callousness to a new low.  Someone in your past screwed you over, and you've never recovered.  

In ALL honesty, get therapy and maybe you can one day pass for a human being.


----------



## georgephillip

PoliticalChic said:


> A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes*9 million killed*in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over*20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond*100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,*lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.


You are including the capitalist killing fields of WWI and WWII in those numbers, aren't you? It was capitalist bombs falling on Korea in the early 1950s that killed 30% of ALL Koreans north of the 38th parallel, and it was for-profit capitalist weapons that murdered millions more in Laos, Cambodia, and Vietnam. In terms of pure for profit genocide it is hard to top what industrial capitalism inflicted upon the native nations of North and South America.


----------



## Wry Catcher

HenryBHough said:


> But is it why you so frequently respond to the lady?



HBH needs to take a writing course, who is the you?  If it was directed to me, or not, I'll provide my answer:  PC assassinates the character of those long dead, someone needs to challenge her and her efforts to rewrite history.

Now, thank Obama, soon you may be able to take Eng. 101 in a Jr. College for free.


----------



## HenryBHough

Alas, I accept no responsibility for the deficient reading comprehension of others.  Wisely is it said:  "If the shoe fits, sleep in it."


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> 
> 
> If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience.
> - George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you quote one staunchly in favor of *genocide* and eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.....you're simply a fool.
Click to expand...

You always lie, even after your lies have been explained to you.

As has been explained to you repeatedly, Shaw was mocking Eugenicists, he is a satirist by trade.

In his writings he has his own version of Eugenics called Sahvian Eugenics, where the "Superman" is produced by the MATING choices of women, NO genocide involved, unless in your perverted mind all women are Black Widows who kill their mates after sex. 

Try reading "Man and Superman" instead of being so illiterate! And then try thinking for yourself rather than mindlessly parroting liars you admire for their lies.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reluctance is based on the fact that you reek with fear when reading the title of the thread, and have tried to change the subject.
> 
> "...the rise of Socialism and the Progressive Movement in the late 19th and early 20th Century...
> ...I have considered starting a thread about just that.....it will center on Hegel, and the fact that many of our Presidents were tutored via German scholars.
> It is very different from American thought and attitude.
> 
> 
> *You should be very careful about endorsing Germanic views of governance.*
> 
> 
> Now....accept the challenge of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hegel Smagel.  Primary sources, voter registration records from the era are telling, and aren't the product of working men and women reading Hegel or Marx or following the lead of anyone but their stomach and those of their family.
> 
> Your efforts to label everyone as a Communist is so '50's, the only fear I might have is that the inequity of the 'teens' will bring labor strive, and make the violence of the 30's look like a snowball fight by pre teens.
> 
> That you don't know that you and your ideological friends are the problem which will create what you fear most, is why I'm certain your efforts to intellectualize a rewrite of history is so misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Fifty years of liberal propaganda got people to thinking of Communist Party members as lovable idealists and the urge to fire them from their government jobs as an irrational anachronistic prejudice.  Allowing card-carrying members of the Communist Party to handle classified material after the Alger Hiss case would be like encouraging al-Qaeda members to carry box cutters on airplanes after 9-11."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.* Now, you coward....accept the challenge *of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not so enamored, and you know it and that is one reason, there are several, that I find you to be one of the most dishonest regulars on this message board.
> 
> You've made an allegation, prove that liberals, progressives and Democrats are enamored with homicidal philosophies!  Even if you can name one, that has no bearing on the millions of Americans you chose to defame.
> 
> In fact, character assassination is your game, alone with rewriting history using obscure authors who _scholarship_ is wanting for it is motivated not by looking for a truth, but the want of a dollar.
> 
> In academia your conclusions are supported by an Appeal to Authority; maybe your impressed by one or two writers you consider authorities; I'm not, for the non fiction I read has pages and pages of notes and cites from many different sources. Most include primary sources in the citations, letters, photographs, newspapers and magazines, poems and songs of the era - all of which paint a picture for the reader well before the final chapter is written,
> 
> This is why I find you to be a phony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if you can name one..."
> 
> You're right, fool....I didn't name one....
> 
> I named six.
> 
> FDR
> Wallace
> Truman
> Ted Kennedy
> Carter
> Obama
> And assorted members of their administrations.....
> 
> Looks like  you're the only dishonest one here.
> 
> Or....simply the dumbest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not only a phony and dishonest, you're an asshole.  Most callous conservatives are, but you seem to take callousness to a new low.  Someone in your past screwed you over, and you've never recovered.
> 
> In ALL honesty, get therapy and maybe you can one day pass for a human being.
Click to expand...



Aha!

There it is!

. Time and again, when folks realize they have been skewered, their language falls to the vulgar. It's one of those hard to hide psychological tells....your anger at being bested leaks out as vulgarity.

Sort of a Liberal white flag.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> 
> 
> If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience.
> - George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you quote one staunchly in favor of *genocide* and eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.....you're simply a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always lie, even after your lies have been explained to you.
> 
> As has been explained to you repeatedly, Shaw was mocking Eugenicists, he is a satirist by trade.
> 
> In his writings he has his own version of Eugenics called Sahvian Eugenics, where the "Superman" is produced by the mating choices of women, NO genocide involved, unless in your perverted mind all women are Black Widows who kill their mates after sex.
> 
> Try reading "Man and Superman" instead of being so illiterate! And then try thinking for yourself rather than mindlessly parroting liars you admire for their lies.
Click to expand...




You're a moron.

I provided the genocidal maniac explaining it in his own words, and you simple squeeze your eyes shut, cover your ears, and whine "is not, is nooooootttttt! waa waa waa!"


----------



## Wry Catcher

HenryBHough said:


> Alas, I accept no responsibility for the deficient reading comprehension of others.  Wisely is it said:  "If the shoe fits, sleep in it."



LOL


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience.
> - George Bernard Shaw
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you quote one staunchly in favor of *genocide* and eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.....you're simply a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always lie, even after your lies have been explained to you.
> 
> As has been explained to you repeatedly, Shaw was mocking Eugenicists, he is a satirist by trade.
> 
> In his writings he has his own version of Eugenics called Sahvian Eugenics, where the "Superman" is produced by the mating choices of women, NO genocide involved, unless in your perverted mind all women are Black Widows who kill their mates after sex.
> 
> Try reading "Man and Superman" instead of being so illiterate! And then try thinking for yourself rather than mindlessly parroting liars you admire for their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moron.
> 
> I provided the genocidal maniac explaining it in his own words, and you simple squeeze your eyes shut, cover your ears, and whine "is not, is nooooootttttt! waa waa waa!"
Click to expand...

You provided your deliberate misrepresentation of Shaw's satirizing Eugenics, which you have done in the past several times and were corrected every time, yet you still parrot the same lie. You can't pretend to be too stupid to know you are lying after the first time your lie was corrected, so all your continuing lies are premeditated.

Again, if you had ever actually read any of Shaw's literature, you would know there is no genocide in Shavian Eugenics. Women are not Black Widows, and you are a pathological liar.

Originally Posted by *wikipedia*
Shaw was a proponent of a position now known as "Shavian eugenics", after himself, believing that *human beings would naturally tend toward biological improvement, without the need for political intervention.*[68][69] He wrote that "the only fundamental and possible Socialism is the socialization of the selective breeding of Man"; the selection of partners "without consideration of rank or wealth" would come about when personal incomes were made equal.[70][71]
*He was a critic of the use of force for eugenic purposes, and especially of the racist employment of eugenic logic.*[65] *At a meeting of the Eugenics Education Society of 3 March 1910 he lampooned parts of the eugenics movement by mockingly suggesting the need to use a "lethal chamber" to solve the problem.* Shaw said: "We should find ourselves committed to killing a great many people whom we now leave living, and to leave living a great many people whom we at present kill. We should have to get rid of all ideas about capital punishment …" *This was an example of Shaw satirically employing the reductio ad absurdum argument against the eugenicists'* wilder dreams, although *many in the press took his words out of their satirical context.* Dan Stone wrote: "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture."[72][73]
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sources*
(1 = 72, 2 = 73)

*^* Stone, Dan (2002). "The Lethal Chamber in Eugenic Thought". _Breeding superman: Nietzsche, race and eugenics in Edwardian and interwar Britain_. Liverpool, England: Liverpool University Press. p. 127. ISBN 9780853239970. "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture … only _The Globe_ and the _Evening News_ also recognised it as a skit on the dreams of the eugenicists."
*^* Searle (1976: 92): "This was widely felt to be a joke in the worst possible taste".


----------



## Syriusly

PoliticalChic said:


> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> .




More of your usual idiocy.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hegel Smagel.  Primary sources, voter registration records from the era are telling, and aren't the product of working men and women reading Hegel or Marx or following the lead of anyone but their stomach and those of their family.
> 
> Your efforts to label everyone as a Communist is so '50's, the only fear I might have is that the inequity of the 'teens' will bring labor strive, and make the violence of the 30's look like a snowball fight by pre teens.
> 
> That you don't know that you and your ideological friends are the problem which will create what you fear most, is why I'm certain your efforts to intellectualize a rewrite of history is so misguided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Fifty years of liberal propaganda got people to thinking of Communist Party members as lovable idealists and the urge to fire them from their government jobs as an irrational anachronistic prejudice.  Allowing card-carrying members of the Communist Party to handle classified material after the Alger Hiss case would be like encouraging al-Qaeda members to carry box cutters on airplanes after 9-11."
> Coulter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.* Now, you coward....accept the challenge *of the thread to which you have voluntarily subscribed and explain why *Liberal/Progressive/Democrats are so enamored with homicidal philosophies such as communism.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not so enamored, and you know it and that is one reason, there are several, that I find you to be one of the most dishonest regulars on this message board.
> 
> You've made an allegation, prove that liberals, progressives and Democrats are enamored with homicidal philosophies!  Even if you can name one, that has no bearing on the millions of Americans you chose to defame.
> 
> In fact, character assassination is your game, alone with rewriting history using obscure authors who _scholarship_ is wanting for it is motivated not by looking for a truth, but the want of a dollar.
> 
> In academia your conclusions are supported by an Appeal to Authority; maybe your impressed by one or two writers you consider authorities; I'm not, for the non fiction I read has pages and pages of notes and cites from many different sources. Most include primary sources in the citations, letters, photographs, newspapers and magazines, poems and songs of the era - all of which paint a picture for the reader well before the final chapter is written,
> 
> This is why I find you to be a phony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if you can name one..."
> 
> You're right, fool....I didn't name one....
> 
> I named six.
> 
> FDR
> Wallace
> Truman
> Ted Kennedy
> Carter
> Obama
> And assorted members of their administrations.....
> 
> Looks like  you're the only dishonest one here.
> 
> Or....simply the dumbest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not only a phony and dishonest, you're an asshole.  Most callous conservatives are, but you seem to take callousness to a new low.  Someone in your past screwed you over, and you've never recovered.
> 
> In ALL honesty, get therapy and maybe you can one day pass for a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aha!
> 
> There it is!
> 
> . Time and again, when folks realize they have been skewered, their language falls to the vulgar. It's one of those hard to hide psychological tells....your anger at being bested leaks out as vulgarity.
> 
> Sort of a Liberal white flag.
Click to expand...


Why do you capitalize the word liberal?  And why take notice of one word, selected and used appropriately, when my other criticisms were more cutting and evidence based?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What underlies Progressive love of Communism is that they share a deep hatred for humanity. They HATE people! Hate them with a passion that explains why these Progressive Utopias always end in mass graves.

Look at the deep HATRED Progressive have for school kids. Progressives have organized an educational system that destroys the vast majority of the young minds they're entrusted: 40% of minorities drop out and 5 of 6 who "Graduate" are functional illiterates. What motivates the creators of that educational system, love, love of learning?

No! It's a deep seated frothing hatred and believes the high and best use of people is either slavery or fertilizer.

That's why Progressives Love and Idolize their Communist forefathers Mao and Stalin, they did Progressivism right


----------



## Wry Catcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> What underlies Progressive love of Communism is that they share a deep hatred for humanity. They HATE people! Hate them with a passion that explains why these Progressive Utopias always end in mass graves.
> 
> Look at the deep HATRED Progressive have for school kids. Progressives have organized an educational system that destroys the vast majority of the young minds they're entrusted: 40% of minorities drop out and 5 of 6 who "Graduate" are functional illiterates. What motivates the creators of that educational system, love, love of learning?
> 
> No! It's a deep seated frothing hatred and believes the high and best use of people is either slavery or fertilizer.
> 
> That's why Progressives Love and Idolize their Communist forefathers Mao and Stalin, they did Progressivism right



Wow - three paragraphs.  Amazing, bull shit all, but I never expected to see anything more than a one-line idiot-gram from you.  Maybe soon you can string two sentences together which reflect reality, then I'll really fall of my chair.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you quote one staunchly in favor of *genocide* and eugenics.
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.....you're simply a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always lie, even after your lies have been explained to you.
> 
> As has been explained to you repeatedly, Shaw was mocking Eugenicists, he is a satirist by trade.
> 
> In his writings he has his own version of Eugenics called Sahvian Eugenics, where the "Superman" is produced by the mating choices of women, NO genocide involved, unless in your perverted mind all women are Black Widows who kill their mates after sex.
> 
> Try reading "Man and Superman" instead of being so illiterate! And then try thinking for yourself rather than mindlessly parroting liars you admire for their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moron.
> 
> I provided the genocidal maniac explaining it in his own words, and you simple squeeze your eyes shut, cover your ears, and whine "is not, is nooooootttttt! waa waa waa!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided your deliberate misrepresentation of Shaw's satirizing Eugenics, which you have done in the past several times and were corrected every time, yet you still parrot the same lie. You can't pretend to be too stupid to know you are lying after the first time your lie was corrected, so all your continuing lies are premeditated.
> 
> Again, if you had ever actually read any of Shaw's literature, you would know there is no genocide in Shavian Eugenics. Women are not Black Widows, and you are a pathological liar.
> 
> Originally Posted by *wikipedia*
> Shaw was a proponent of a position now known as "Shavian eugenics", after himself, believing that *human beings would naturally tend toward biological improvement, without the need for political intervention.*[68][69] He wrote that "the only fundamental and possible Socialism is the socialization of the selective breeding of Man"; the selection of partners "without consideration of rank or wealth" would come about when personal incomes were made equal.[70][71]
> *He was a critic of the use of force for eugenic purposes, and especially of the racist employment of eugenic logic.*[65] *At a meeting of the Eugenics Education Society of 3 March 1910 he lampooned parts of the eugenics movement by mockingly suggesting the need to use a "lethal chamber" to solve the problem.* Shaw said: "We should find ourselves committed to killing a great many people whom we now leave living, and to leave living a great many people whom we at present kill. We should have to get rid of all ideas about capital punishment …" *This was an example of Shaw satirically employing the reductio ad absurdum argument against the eugenicists'* wilder dreams, although *many in the press took his words out of their satirical context.* Dan Stone wrote: "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture."[72][73]
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sources*
> (1 = 72, 2 = 73)
> 
> *^* Stone, Dan (2002). "The Lethal Chamber in Eugenic Thought". _Breeding superman: Nietzsche, race and eugenics in Edwardian and interwar Britain_. Liverpool, England: Liverpool University Press. p. 127. ISBN 9780853239970. "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture … only _The Globe_ and the _Evening News_ also recognised it as a skit on the dreams of the eugenicists."
> *^* Searle (1976: 92): "This was widely felt to be a joke in the worst possible taste".
Click to expand...




You are truly an imbecile....but, I suppose you're tired of hearing that from everybody.


"..*.George Bernard Shaw, the celebrated progressive playwright defended Hitler, advocated killing those who can’t justify their existence and called for the development of lethal gas 10 years before the national socialists in Germany did exactly that.*


George Bernard Shaw, “ I don’t want to punish anybody, but there are an extraordinary number of *people who I might want to kill*…I think it would be a good thing to make everybody come before a properly appointed board just as he might come before the income tax commissioner and say every 5 years or every 7 years…just put them there and say , ‘Sir or madam will you be kind enough to justify your existence…if you’re not producing as much as you consume or perhaps a little bit more then clearly* we cannot use the big organization of our society for the purpose of keeping you alive. Because your life does not benefit us and it can’t be of very much use to yourself.’*


Shaw wrote, *“ I appeal to the chemists to discover a humane gas that will kill instantly *and painlessly. In short- a gentlemanly gas deadly by all means, but humane, not cruel.”


Interviewed on Germany Shaw declared:

“Germany’s contention of ‘race pollution’ was ‘despicably unscientific.’” But he said he “appreciated” Hitler’s political sagacity and the courage with which he has rescued Germany from the gutter,, and placed her once more at the head of Central Europe.”


( SOURCE: GEORGE BERNARD SHAW Approaches His 82d Birthday Anemic But Still Vociferously Aware of His OwnJJnique. Significance, Galveston Daily News: 7/24/1938)


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.....you're simply a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always lie, even after your lies have been explained to you.
> 
> As has been explained to you repeatedly, Shaw was mocking Eugenicists, he is a satirist by trade.
> 
> In his writings he has his own version of Eugenics called Sahvian Eugenics, where the "Superman" is produced by the mating choices of women, NO genocide involved, unless in your perverted mind all women are Black Widows who kill their mates after sex.
> 
> Try reading "Man and Superman" instead of being so illiterate! And then try thinking for yourself rather than mindlessly parroting liars you admire for their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moron.
> 
> I provided the genocidal maniac explaining it in his own words, and you simple squeeze your eyes shut, cover your ears, and whine "is not, is nooooootttttt! waa waa waa!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided your deliberate misrepresentation of Shaw's satirizing Eugenics, which you have done in the past several times and were corrected every time, yet you still parrot the same lie. You can't pretend to be too stupid to know you are lying after the first time your lie was corrected, so all your continuing lies are premeditated.
> 
> Again, if you had ever actually read any of Shaw's literature, you would know there is no genocide in Shavian Eugenics. Women are not Black Widows, and you are a pathological liar.
> 
> Originally Posted by *wikipedia*
> Shaw was a proponent of a position now known as "Shavian eugenics", after himself, believing that *human beings would naturally tend toward biological improvement, without the need for political intervention.*[68][69] He wrote that "the only fundamental and possible Socialism is the socialization of the selective breeding of Man"; the selection of partners "without consideration of rank or wealth" would come about when personal incomes were made equal.[70][71]
> *He was a critic of the use of force for eugenic purposes, and especially of the racist employment of eugenic logic.*[65] *At a meeting of the Eugenics Education Society of 3 March 1910 he lampooned parts of the eugenics movement by mockingly suggesting the need to use a "lethal chamber" to solve the problem.* Shaw said: "We should find ourselves committed to killing a great many people whom we now leave living, and to leave living a great many people whom we at present kill. We should have to get rid of all ideas about capital punishment …" *This was an example of Shaw satirically employing the reductio ad absurdum argument against the eugenicists'* wilder dreams, although *many in the press took his words out of their satirical context.* Dan Stone wrote: "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture."[72][73]
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sources*
> (1 = 72, 2 = 73)
> 
> *^* Stone, Dan (2002). "The Lethal Chamber in Eugenic Thought". _Breeding superman: Nietzsche, race and eugenics in Edwardian and interwar Britain_. Liverpool, England: Liverpool University Press. p. 127. ISBN 9780853239970. "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture … only _The Globe_ and the _Evening News_ also recognised it as a skit on the dreams of the eugenicists."
> *^* Searle (1976: 92): "This was widely felt to be a joke in the worst possible taste".
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly an imbecile....but, I suppose you're tired of hearing that from everybody.
> 
> 
> "..*.George Bernard Shaw, the celebrated progressive playwright defended Hitler, advocated killing those who can’t justify their existence and called for the development of lethal gas 10 years before the national socialists in Germany did exactly that.*
> 
> 
> George Bernard Shaw, “ I don’t want to punish anybody, but there are an extraordinary number of *people who I might want to kill*…I think it would be a good thing to make everybody come before a properly appointed board just as he might come before the income tax commissioner and say every 5 years or every 7 years…just put them there and say , ‘Sir or madam will you be kind enough to justify your existence…if you’re not producing as much as you consume or perhaps a little bit more then clearly* we cannot use the big organization of our society for the purpose of keeping you alive. Because your life does not benefit us and it can’t be of very much use to yourself.’*
> 
> 
> Shaw wrote, *“ I appeal to the chemists to discover a humane gas that will kill instantly *and painlessly. In short- a gentlemanly gas deadly by all means, but humane, not cruel.”
> 
> 
> Interviewed on Germany Shaw declared:
> 
> “Germany’s contention of ‘race pollution’ was ‘despicably unscientific.’” But he said he “appreciated” Hitler’s political sagacity and the courage with which he has rescued Germany from the gutter,, and placed her once more at the head of Central Europe.”
> 
> 
> ( SOURCE: GEORGE BERNARD SHAW Approaches His 82d Birthday Anemic But Still Vociferously Aware of His OwnJJnique. Significance, Galveston Daily News: 7/24/1938)
Click to expand...

You just can't stop yourself from lying even in the face of the truth. You are a true sociopath!


----------



## regent

From the innocent looking  paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law  forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.


----------



## Wry Catcher

regent said:


> From the innocent looking  paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law  forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.



According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.


----------



## georgephillip

regent said:


> From the innocent looking paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.


*Perhaps PC has accidentally raised an issue that could be useful if it's removed from its ideological blinders.

Antony C. Sutton, among others, has made allegations concerning US support (Republican and Democrat) for the emergence of the Soviet Union and its rise to the status of superpower:
*
"Sutton studied at the universities of London,Göttingen, and California, and received his D.Sc. from the University of Southampton. He was an economics professor at California State University, Los Angeles and a research fellow at Stanford University's Hoover Institution from 1968 to 1973. 

"During his time at the Hoover Institution, he wrote the major study _Western Technology and Soviet Economic Development_ (in three volumes), arguing that the West played a major role in developing the Soviet Union from its very beginnings up until the present time (1970). 

"Sutton argued that the Soviet Union's technological and manufacturing base — which was then engaged in supplying the Viet Cong — was built by United States corporations and largely funded by US taxpayers. 

"Steel and iron plants, the GAZ automobile factory — a Ford subsidiary, located in eastern Russia — and many other Soviet industrial enterprises were built with the help or technical assistance of the United States or US corporations. 

"He argued further that the Soviet Union's acquisition of MIRV technology was made possible by receiving (from US sources) machining equipment for the manufacture of precision ball bearings, necessary to mass-produce MIRV-enabled missiles."

Antony C. Sutton - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wry Catcher said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the innocent looking  paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law  forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.
Click to expand...


Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.....you're simply a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always lie, even after your lies have been explained to you.
> 
> As has been explained to you repeatedly, Shaw was mocking Eugenicists, he is a satirist by trade.
> 
> In his writings he has his own version of Eugenics called Sahvian Eugenics, where the "Superman" is produced by the mating choices of women, NO genocide involved, unless in your perverted mind all women are Black Widows who kill their mates after sex.
> 
> Try reading "Man and Superman" instead of being so illiterate! And then try thinking for yourself rather than mindlessly parroting liars you admire for their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moron.
> 
> I provided the genocidal maniac explaining it in his own words, and you simple squeeze your eyes shut, cover your ears, and whine "is not, is nooooootttttt! waa waa waa!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided your deliberate misrepresentation of Shaw's satirizing Eugenics, which you have done in the past several times and were corrected every time, yet you still parrot the same lie. You can't pretend to be too stupid to know you are lying after the first time your lie was corrected, so all your continuing lies are premeditated.
> 
> Again, if you had ever actually read any of Shaw's literature, you would know there is no genocide in Shavian Eugenics. Women are not Black Widows, and you are a pathological liar.
> 
> Originally Posted by *wikipedia*
> Shaw was a proponent of a position now known as "Shavian eugenics", after himself, believing that *human beings would naturally tend toward biological improvement, without the need for political intervention.*[68][69] He wrote that "the only fundamental and possible Socialism is the socialization of the selective breeding of Man"; the selection of partners "without consideration of rank or wealth" would come about when personal incomes were made equal.[70][71]
> *He was a critic of the use of force for eugenic purposes, and especially of the racist employment of eugenic logic.*[65] *At a meeting of the Eugenics Education Society of 3 March 1910 he lampooned parts of the eugenics movement by mockingly suggesting the need to use a "lethal chamber" to solve the problem.* Shaw said: "We should find ourselves committed to killing a great many people whom we now leave living, and to leave living a great many people whom we at present kill. We should have to get rid of all ideas about capital punishment …" *This was an example of Shaw satirically employing the reductio ad absurdum argument against the eugenicists'* wilder dreams, although *many in the press took his words out of their satirical context.* Dan Stone wrote: "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture."[72][73]
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sources*
> (1 = 72, 2 = 73)
> 
> *^* Stone, Dan (2002). "The Lethal Chamber in Eugenic Thought". _Breeding superman: Nietzsche, race and eugenics in Edwardian and interwar Britain_. Liverpool, England: Liverpool University Press. p. 127. ISBN 9780853239970. "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture … only _The Globe_ and the _Evening News_ also recognised it as a skit on the dreams of the eugenicists."
> *^* Searle (1976: 92): "This was widely felt to be a joke in the worst possible taste".
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly an imbecile....but, I suppose you're tired of hearing that from everybody.
> 
> 
> "..*.George Bernard Shaw, the celebrated progressive playwright defended Hitler, advocated killing those who can’t justify their existence and called for the development of lethal gas 10 years before the national socialists in Germany did exactly that.*
> 
> 
> George Bernard Shaw, “ I don’t want to punish anybody, but there are an extraordinary number of *people who I might want to kill*…I think it would be a good thing to make everybody come before a properly appointed board just as he might come before the income tax commissioner and say every 5 years or every 7 years…just put them there and say , ‘Sir or madam will you be kind enough to justify your existence…if you’re not producing as much as you consume or perhaps a little bit more then clearly* we cannot use the big organization of our society for the purpose of keeping you alive. Because your life does not benefit us and it can’t be of very much use to yourself.’*
> 
> 
> Shaw wrote, *“ I appeal to the chemists to discover a humane gas that will kill instantly *and painlessly. In short- a gentlemanly gas deadly by all means, but humane, not cruel.”
> 
> 
> Interviewed on Germany Shaw declared:
> 
> “Germany’s contention of ‘race pollution’ was ‘despicably unscientific.’” But he said he “appreciated” Hitler’s political sagacity and the courage with which he has rescued Germany from the gutter,, and placed her once more at the head of Central Europe.”
> 
> 
> ( SOURCE: GEORGE BERNARD SHAW Approaches His 82d Birthday Anemic But Still Vociferously Aware of His OwnJJnique. Significance, Galveston Daily News: 7/24/1938)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't stop yourself from lying even in the face of the truth. You are a true sociopath!
Click to expand...





I get it, you moron.

Your argument is, 'he said it, but he didn't mean it."



BTW...,.when I said you were an imbecile?

I meant it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> What underlies Progressive love of Communism is that they share a deep hatred for humanity. They HATE people! Hate them with a passion that explains why these Progressive Utopias always end in mass graves.
> 
> Look at the deep HATRED Progressive have for school kids. Progressives have organized an educational system that destroys the vast majority of the young minds they're entrusted: 40% of minorities drop out and 5 of 6 who "Graduate" are functional illiterates. What motivates the creators of that educational system, love, love of learning?
> 
> No! It's a deep seated frothing hatred and believes the high and best use of people is either slavery or fertilizer.
> 
> That's why Progressives Love and Idolize their Communist forefathers Mao and Stalin, they did Progressivism right







"What underlies Progressive love of Communism is that they share a deep hatred for humanity."


It is a political philosophy that responds to the fact that it is reponsible for the slaughter of untold millions of human beings with the axiom " *you can't make an omelette without breaking some eggs."*


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the innocent looking  paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law  forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?
Click to expand...

And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always lie, even after your lies have been explained to you.
> 
> As has been explained to you repeatedly, Shaw was mocking Eugenicists, he is a satirist by trade.
> 
> In his writings he has his own version of Eugenics called Sahvian Eugenics, where the "Superman" is produced by the mating choices of women, NO genocide involved, unless in your perverted mind all women are Black Widows who kill their mates after sex.
> 
> Try reading "Man and Superman" instead of being so illiterate! And then try thinking for yourself rather than mindlessly parroting liars you admire for their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moron.
> 
> I provided the genocidal maniac explaining it in his own words, and you simple squeeze your eyes shut, cover your ears, and whine "is not, is nooooootttttt! waa waa waa!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You provided your deliberate misrepresentation of Shaw's satirizing Eugenics, which you have done in the past several times and were corrected every time, yet you still parrot the same lie. You can't pretend to be too stupid to know you are lying after the first time your lie was corrected, so all your continuing lies are premeditated.
> 
> Again, if you had ever actually read any of Shaw's literature, you would know there is no genocide in Shavian Eugenics. Women are not Black Widows, and you are a pathological liar.
> 
> Originally Posted by *wikipedia*
> Shaw was a proponent of a position now known as "Shavian eugenics", after himself, believing that *human beings would naturally tend toward biological improvement, without the need for political intervention.*[68][69] He wrote that "the only fundamental and possible Socialism is the socialization of the selective breeding of Man"; the selection of partners "without consideration of rank or wealth" would come about when personal incomes were made equal.[70][71]
> *He was a critic of the use of force for eugenic purposes, and especially of the racist employment of eugenic logic.*[65] *At a meeting of the Eugenics Education Society of 3 March 1910 he lampooned parts of the eugenics movement by mockingly suggesting the need to use a "lethal chamber" to solve the problem.* Shaw said: "We should find ourselves committed to killing a great many people whom we now leave living, and to leave living a great many people whom we at present kill. We should have to get rid of all ideas about capital punishment …" *This was an example of Shaw satirically employing the reductio ad absurdum argument against the eugenicists'* wilder dreams, although *many in the press took his words out of their satirical context.* Dan Stone wrote: "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture."[72][73]
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sources*
> (1 = 72, 2 = 73)
> 
> *^* Stone, Dan (2002). "The Lethal Chamber in Eugenic Thought". _Breeding superman: Nietzsche, race and eugenics in Edwardian and interwar Britain_. Liverpool, England: Liverpool University Press. p. 127. ISBN 9780853239970. "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture … only _The Globe_ and the _Evening News_ also recognised it as a skit on the dreams of the eugenicists."
> *^* Searle (1976: 92): "This was widely felt to be a joke in the worst possible taste".
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly an imbecile....but, I suppose you're tired of hearing that from everybody.
> 
> 
> "..*.George Bernard Shaw, the celebrated progressive playwright defended Hitler, advocated killing those who can’t justify their existence and called for the development of lethal gas 10 years before the national socialists in Germany did exactly that.*
> 
> 
> George Bernard Shaw, “ I don’t want to punish anybody, but there are an extraordinary number of *people who I might want to kill*…I think it would be a good thing to make everybody come before a properly appointed board just as he might come before the income tax commissioner and say every 5 years or every 7 years…just put them there and say , ‘Sir or madam will you be kind enough to justify your existence…if you’re not producing as much as you consume or perhaps a little bit more then clearly* we cannot use the big organization of our society for the purpose of keeping you alive. Because your life does not benefit us and it can’t be of very much use to yourself.’*
> 
> 
> Shaw wrote, *“ I appeal to the chemists to discover a humane gas that will kill instantly *and painlessly. In short- a gentlemanly gas deadly by all means, but humane, not cruel.”
> 
> 
> Interviewed on Germany Shaw declared:
> 
> “Germany’s contention of ‘race pollution’ was ‘despicably unscientific.’” But he said he “appreciated” Hitler’s political sagacity and the courage with which he has rescued Germany from the gutter,, and placed her once more at the head of Central Europe.”
> 
> 
> ( SOURCE: GEORGE BERNARD SHAW Approaches His 82d Birthday Anemic But Still Vociferously Aware of His OwnJJnique. Significance, Galveston Daily News: 7/24/1938)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't stop yourself from lying even in the face of the truth. You are a true sociopath!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you moron.
> 
> Your argument is, 'he said it, but he didn't mean it."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...,.when I said you were an imbecile?
> 
> I meant it.
Click to expand...

No, as anyone familiar with Shaw's literature, he meant it as SATIRE. As his plays clearly show to those who have taken the time to read them, he absolutely opposed any state involvement in Eugenics and mocked them at every opportunity. He argued his own brand of Eugenics which he called "Shavian Eugenics" where tomorrow's "Superman" would be produced by the choice in a mate that women make. His advice was "to let people choose their mates for themselves, and trust to nature to make a good result." How anyone but the most pathological liar can twist that into "genocide," as you dishonestly did, is beyond excuse.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the innocent looking  paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law  forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
Click to expand...


You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate

You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the innocent looking  paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law  forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> Now I'm confused, have you now backed off from spewing to "may be"  spewing?
> If so, can people have ideas you don't approve of and not be a communist?
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moron.
> 
> I provided the genocidal maniac explaining it in his own words, and you simple squeeze your eyes shut, cover your ears, and whine "is not, is nooooootttttt! waa waa waa!"
> 
> 
> 
> You provided your deliberate misrepresentation of Shaw's satirizing Eugenics, which you have done in the past several times and were corrected every time, yet you still parrot the same lie. You can't pretend to be too stupid to know you are lying after the first time your lie was corrected, so all your continuing lies are premeditated.
> 
> Again, if you had ever actually read any of Shaw's literature, you would know there is no genocide in Shavian Eugenics. Women are not Black Widows, and you are a pathological liar.
> 
> Originally Posted by *wikipedia*
> Shaw was a proponent of a position now known as "Shavian eugenics", after himself, believing that *human beings would naturally tend toward biological improvement, without the need for political intervention.*[68][69] He wrote that "the only fundamental and possible Socialism is the socialization of the selective breeding of Man"; the selection of partners "without consideration of rank or wealth" would come about when personal incomes were made equal.[70][71]
> *He was a critic of the use of force for eugenic purposes, and especially of the racist employment of eugenic logic.*[65] *At a meeting of the Eugenics Education Society of 3 March 1910 he lampooned parts of the eugenics movement by mockingly suggesting the need to use a "lethal chamber" to solve the problem.* Shaw said: "We should find ourselves committed to killing a great many people whom we now leave living, and to leave living a great many people whom we at present kill. We should have to get rid of all ideas about capital punishment …" *This was an example of Shaw satirically employing the reductio ad absurdum argument against the eugenicists'* wilder dreams, although *many in the press took his words out of their satirical context.* Dan Stone wrote: "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture."[72][73]
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sources*
> (1 = 72, 2 = 73)
> 
> *^* Stone, Dan (2002). "The Lethal Chamber in Eugenic Thought". _Breeding superman: Nietzsche, race and eugenics in Edwardian and interwar Britain_. Liverpool, England: Liverpool University Press. p. 127. ISBN 9780853239970. "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture … only _The Globe_ and the _Evening News_ also recognised it as a skit on the dreams of the eugenicists."
> *^* Searle (1976: 92): "This was widely felt to be a joke in the worst possible taste".
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly an imbecile....but, I suppose you're tired of hearing that from everybody.
> 
> 
> "..*.George Bernard Shaw, the celebrated progressive playwright defended Hitler, advocated killing those who can’t justify their existence and called for the development of lethal gas 10 years before the national socialists in Germany did exactly that.*
> 
> 
> George Bernard Shaw, “ I don’t want to punish anybody, but there are an extraordinary number of *people who I might want to kill*…I think it would be a good thing to make everybody come before a properly appointed board just as he might come before the income tax commissioner and say every 5 years or every 7 years…just put them there and say , ‘Sir or madam will you be kind enough to justify your existence…if you’re not producing as much as you consume or perhaps a little bit more then clearly* we cannot use the big organization of our society for the purpose of keeping you alive. Because your life does not benefit us and it can’t be of very much use to yourself.’*
> 
> 
> Shaw wrote, *“ I appeal to the chemists to discover a humane gas that will kill instantly *and painlessly. In short- a gentlemanly gas deadly by all means, but humane, not cruel.”
> 
> 
> Interviewed on Germany Shaw declared:
> 
> “Germany’s contention of ‘race pollution’ was ‘despicably unscientific.’” But he said he “appreciated” Hitler’s political sagacity and the courage with which he has rescued Germany from the gutter,, and placed her once more at the head of Central Europe.”
> 
> 
> ( SOURCE: GEORGE BERNARD SHAW Approaches His 82d Birthday Anemic But Still Vociferously Aware of His OwnJJnique. Significance, Galveston Daily News: 7/24/1938)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't stop yourself from lying even in the face of the truth. You are a true sociopath!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you moron.
> 
> Your argument is, 'he said it, but he didn't mean it."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...,.when I said you were an imbecile?
> 
> I meant it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, as anyone familiar with Shaw's literature, he meant it as SATIRE. As his plays clearly show to those who have taken the time to read them, he absolutely opposed any state involvement in Eugenics and mocked them at every opportunity. He argued his own brand of Eugenics which he called "Shavian Eugenics" where tomorrow's "Superman" would be produced by the choice in a mate that women make. His advice was "to let people choose their mates for themselves, and trust to nature to make a good result." How anyone but the most pathological liar can twist that into "genocide," as you dishonestly did, is beyond excuse.
Click to expand...



"...he meant it as SATIRE..."
No he didn't, you imbecile.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You provided your deliberate misrepresentation of Shaw's satirizing Eugenics, which you have done in the past several times and were corrected every time, yet you still parrot the same lie. You can't pretend to be too stupid to know you are lying after the first time your lie was corrected, so all your continuing lies are premeditated.
> 
> Again, if you had ever actually read any of Shaw's literature, you would know there is no genocide in Shavian Eugenics. Women are not Black Widows, and you are a pathological liar.
> 
> Originally Posted by *wikipedia*
> Shaw was a proponent of a position now known as "Shavian eugenics", after himself, believing that *human beings would naturally tend toward biological improvement, without the need for political intervention.*[68][69] He wrote that "the only fundamental and possible Socialism is the socialization of the selective breeding of Man"; the selection of partners "without consideration of rank or wealth" would come about when personal incomes were made equal.[70][71]
> *He was a critic of the use of force for eugenic purposes, and especially of the racist employment of eugenic logic.*[65] *At a meeting of the Eugenics Education Society of 3 March 1910 he lampooned parts of the eugenics movement by mockingly suggesting the need to use a "lethal chamber" to solve the problem.* Shaw said: "We should find ourselves committed to killing a great many people whom we now leave living, and to leave living a great many people whom we at present kill. We should have to get rid of all ideas about capital punishment …" *This was an example of Shaw satirically employing the reductio ad absurdum argument against the eugenicists'* wilder dreams, although *many in the press took his words out of their satirical context.* Dan Stone wrote: "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture."[72][73]
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sources*
> (1 = 72, 2 = 73)
> 
> *^* Stone, Dan (2002). "The Lethal Chamber in Eugenic Thought". _Breeding superman: Nietzsche, race and eugenics in Edwardian and interwar Britain_. Liverpool, England: Liverpool University Press. p. 127. ISBN 9780853239970. "Either the press believed Shaw to be serious, and vilified him, or recognised the tongue-in-cheek nature of his lecture … only _The Globe_ and the _Evening News_ also recognised it as a skit on the dreams of the eugenicists."
> *^* Searle (1976: 92): "This was widely felt to be a joke in the worst possible taste".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly an imbecile....but, I suppose you're tired of hearing that from everybody.
> 
> 
> "..*.George Bernard Shaw, the celebrated progressive playwright defended Hitler, advocated killing those who can’t justify their existence and called for the development of lethal gas 10 years before the national socialists in Germany did exactly that.*
> 
> 
> George Bernard Shaw, “ I don’t want to punish anybody, but there are an extraordinary number of *people who I might want to kill*…I think it would be a good thing to make everybody come before a properly appointed board just as he might come before the income tax commissioner and say every 5 years or every 7 years…just put them there and say , ‘Sir or madam will you be kind enough to justify your existence…if you’re not producing as much as you consume or perhaps a little bit more then clearly* we cannot use the big organization of our society for the purpose of keeping you alive. Because your life does not benefit us and it can’t be of very much use to yourself.’*
> 
> 
> Shaw wrote, *“ I appeal to the chemists to discover a humane gas that will kill instantly *and painlessly. In short- a gentlemanly gas deadly by all means, but humane, not cruel.”
> 
> 
> Interviewed on Germany Shaw declared:
> 
> “Germany’s contention of ‘race pollution’ was ‘despicably unscientific.’” But he said he “appreciated” Hitler’s political sagacity and the courage with which he has rescued Germany from the gutter,, and placed her once more at the head of Central Europe.”
> 
> 
> ( SOURCE: GEORGE BERNARD SHAW Approaches His 82d Birthday Anemic But Still Vociferously Aware of His OwnJJnique. Significance, Galveston Daily News: 7/24/1938)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't stop yourself from lying even in the face of the truth. You are a true sociopath!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you moron.
> 
> Your argument is, 'he said it, but he didn't mean it."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...,.when I said you were an imbecile?
> 
> I meant it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, as anyone familiar with Shaw's literature, he meant it as SATIRE. As his plays clearly show to those who have taken the time to read them, he absolutely opposed any state involvement in Eugenics and mocked them at every opportunity. He argued his own brand of Eugenics which he called "Shavian Eugenics" where tomorrow's "Superman" would be produced by the choice in a mate that women make. His advice was "to let people choose their mates for themselves, and trust to nature to make a good result." How anyone but the most pathological liar can twist that into "genocide," as you dishonestly did, is beyond excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...he meant it as SATIRE..."
> No he didn't, you imbecile.
Click to expand...

Yes he did, you liar.


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the innocent looking  paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law  forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
Click to expand...

How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the innocent looking  paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law  forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?
Click to expand...




How about you take a look at the aims of the Communist Party, USA, and the aims of the modern Democrat Party.

......it is ...extraordinary.....the correspondence between the aims of the communist party and the aims of the Democrats.....




 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.


2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.


3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.


4. . Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.


5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.


6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.


7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.


8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."


9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."


10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.


11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."

12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.


13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce


Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
Oh...right...you have to ask your "historians" if it would be alright for you to think.



I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


You might take a look at this one, too.

10 planks of Communist manifesto
Communist Manifesto 10 Planks

1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rents of land to public purposes. 

2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax. 

3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance. 


"*Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street"
Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains Inheritance And Wall Street FDL News Desk*



And this:
"Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.* Indeed, nationalized health care was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917* (Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately."
Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107. 

They didn't call it ObamaCare....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take a look at the aims of the Communist Party, USA, and the aims of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> ......it is ...extraordinary.....the correspondence between the aims of the communist party and the aims of the Democrats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. . Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Oh...right...you have to ask your "historians" if it would be alright for you to think.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> You might take a look at this one, too.
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> 1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rents of land to public purposes.
> 
> 2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.
> 
> 3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance.
> 
> 
> "*Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street"
> Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains Inheritance And Wall Street FDL News Desk*
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> "Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.* Indeed, nationalized health care was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917* (Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately."
> Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107.
> 
> They didn't call it ObamaCare....
Click to expand...


It matches PERFECTLY with the daily Progressive Talking Points


----------



## Moonglow

> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."



Damn that Bush and his association with the porn industry in  the USA, I bet he has been a pinko commie since Harvard, or maybe Yale...


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....


Some on the left are glad, the right had to practice their Communism, in Cuba.


----------



## PoliticalChic

danielpalos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> Some on the left are glad, the right had to practice their Communism, in Cuba.
Click to expand...




Welcome to the board.

Perhaps you might take a moment to flesh out your post with some detail.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Bush and his association with the porn industry in  the USA, I bet he has been a pinko commie since Harvard, or maybe Yale...
Click to expand...



So....you can't find any way to deny that the aims of the communist party are essentially those of the Democrat Party?

Excellent.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Bush and his association with the porn industry in  the USA, I bet he has been a pinko commie since Harvard, or maybe Yale...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....you can't find any way to deny that the aims of the communist party are essentially those of the Democrat Party?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


It seems the right has more actual practice with Communism, in Cuba.


----------



## AquaAthena

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the innocent looking  paper boy to the corner grocer, it now sounds like most of the country is communist, and if so, how could people not meet them. They are all over. If America would only pass a law  forcing those suspected of communism to wear a symbol on their clothing how much safer we would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?
Click to expand...


*Pick one and see where you stand:*

*Comparing Economic Systems*
[img src="http://www.ushistory.org/gov/images/00019393.jpg" alt="Karl Marx, co-author of the _" border="0" height="199" width="250">

Karl Marx, German philosopher, economist, and revolutionary, laid the ideological groundwork for modern socialism and communism.

Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels turned the world upside down.

Until the publication of their 1848 Communist Manifesto, much of the western world followed a course where individuals owned private property, business enterprises, and the profits that resulted from wise investments. Marx and Engels pointed out the uneven distribution of wealth in the capitalist world and predicted a worldwide popular uprising to distribute wealth evenly. Ever since, nations have wrestled with which direction to turn their economies.

*Capitalism*

Capitalism is based on private ownership of the means of production and on individual economic freedom. Most of the means of production, such as factories and businesses, are owned by private individuals and not by the government. Private owners make decisions about what and when to produce and how much products should cost. Other characteristics of capitalism include the following:
Free competition. The basic rule of capitalism is that people should compete freely without interference from government or any other outside force. Capitalism assumes that the most deserving person will usually win. In theory, prices will be kept as low as possible because consumers will seek the best product for the least amount of money.




Image from Capitalism Magazine (Capitalism Magazine - Laissez-Faire Capitalism is the Unknown Ideal Used with permission.
The antitrust lawsuit against Microsoft is one way that the government has tried to promote competition. Supporters of Microsoft say that forcing Microsoft to allow companies to bundle arch-rival Netscape's web browser with Microsoft Windows is not unlike making Coca-Cola include a can of Pepsi in each six-pack it sells.
Supply and demand. In a capitalist system prices are determined by how many products there are and how many people want them. When supplies increase, prices tend to drop. If prices drop, demand usually increases until supplies run out. Then prices will rise once more, but only as long as demand is high. These laws of supply and demand work in a cycle to control prices and keep them from getting too high or too low.
*Communism*
Karl Marx, the 19th century father of communism, was outraged by the growing gap between rich and poor. He saw capitalism as an outmoded economic system that exploited workers, which would eventually rise against the rich because the poor were so unfairly treated. Marx thought that the economic system of communism would replace capitalism. Communism is based on principles meant to correct the problems caused by capitalism.

The most important principle of communism is that no private ownership of property should be allowed. Marx believed that private ownership encouraged greed and motivated people to knock out the competition, no matter what the consequences. Property should be shared, and the people should ultimately control the economy. The government should exercise the control in the name of the people, at least in the transition between capitalism and communism. The goals are to eliminate the gap between the rich and poor and bring about economic equality.

*Socialism*
Socialism, like communism, calls for putting the major means of production in the hands of the people, either directly or through the government. Socialism also believes that wealth and income should be shared more equally among people. Socialists differ from communists in that they do not believe that the workers will overthrow capitalists suddenly and violently. Nor do they believe that all private property should be eliminated. Their main goal is to narrow, not totally eliminate, the gap between the rich and the poor. The government, they say, has a responsibility to redistribute wealth to make society more fair and just.

There is no purely capitalist or communist economy in the world today. The capitalist United States has a Social Security system and a government-owned postal service. Communist China now allows its citizens to keep some of the profits they earn. These categories are models designed to shed greater light on differing economic systems._


----------



## PoliticalChic

danielpalos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Bush and his association with the porn industry in  the USA, I bet he has been a pinko commie since Harvard, or maybe Yale...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....you can't find any way to deny that the aims of the communist party are essentially those of the Democrat Party?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems the right has more actual practice with Communism, in Cuba.
Click to expand...



Still no details?

So....basically you're simply another Liberal/Progressive/Democrat drone?



It's after 10 am....isn't it time for you to go get your head re-filled?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Bush and his association with the porn industry in  the USA, I bet he has been a pinko commie since Harvard, or maybe Yale...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....you can't find any way to deny that the aims of the communist party are essentially those of the Democrat Party?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

But Bush was a repub and yet allowed porn to flourish and become mainstream in the US....


----------



## Moonglow

Please elaborate on Govt. controlled media stations that put out false propaganda..or are controlled by one party..


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Bush and his association with the porn industry in  the USA, I bet he has been a pinko commie since Harvard, or maybe Yale...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....you can't find any way to deny that the aims of the communist party are essentially those of the Democrat Party?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Bush was a repub and yet allowed porn to flourish and become mainstream in the US....
Click to expand...




Sorry, I'm not ready to help you avoid the subject....
'
The post to which you were supposedly responding made the clear and evident point that Liberals/Progressives/Democrats desire exactly what the communist party desires.

It is only the extent to which they will go that differs.
And....the reason for this difference is explained here:

"The excesses of the European versions of fascism were mitigated by* the specific history and culture of America, Jeffersonian individualism, heterogeneity of the population, but the central theme is still an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life., albeit at the loss of what had hitherfore  been accepted as ‘inalienable human rights.’*

 The dichotomy that is today’s political reality is based on this retreat, as the American left simply flipped from the brown-shirt utopians to the red-flag utopians, parroting Stalin’s rhetoric: anything objectionable is fascist."

Goldberg, "Liberal Fascism"


----------



## Moonglow

I'd hate to have to prove you wrong, but MSM and NBC are privately owned, as is Rush Limpballs media outlets..if the communist are going to take over, they are doing a poor job of controlling the media...


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Bush and his association with the porn industry in  the USA, I bet he has been a pinko commie since Harvard, or maybe Yale...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....you can't find any way to deny that the aims of the communist party are essentially those of the Democrat Party?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Bush was a repub and yet allowed porn to flourish and become mainstream in the US....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not ready to help you avoid the subject....
> '
> The post to which you were supposedly responding made the clear and evident point that Liberals/Progressives/Democrats desire exactly what the communist party desires.
> 
> It is only the extent to which they will go that differs.
> And....the reason for this difference is explained here:
> 
> "The excesses of the European versions of fascism were mitigated by* the specific history and culture of America, Jeffersonian individualism, heterogeneity of the population, but the central theme is still an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life., albeit at the loss of what had hitherfore  been accepted as ‘inalienable human rights.’*
> 
> The dichotomy that is today’s political reality is based on this retreat, as the American left simply flipped from the brown-shirt utopians to the red-flag utopians, parroting Stalin’s rhetoric: anything objectionable is fascist."
> 
> Goldberg, "Liberal Fascism"
Click to expand...

Such a romantic....you both were born 100 years too soon..


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> Please elaborate on Govt. controlled media stations that put out false propaganda..or are controlled by one party..




I'll wait for you to get a pencil and paper....take notes:

1.  At its core, fascism is the view that every element of society must work together in spiritual union toward the same goals at the behest of the state. One can see it defined in *Mussolini's *own summary of the Fascist philosophy: "Tutto nello Stato, niente al di fuori dello Stato, nulla contro lo Stato" (Everything in the State, nothing outside the State, nothing against the State)
MODERN LEFTISM AS RECYCLED FASCISM


2. The first true enterprise of this kind was established in the in the United States under the *20th century’s first fascist dictator: Woodrow Wilson. During WW I, under the Progressive Woodrow Wilson, American was a fascist nation.*

a. Had the world’s first modern propaganda ministry

b. Political prisoners by the thousands were harassed, beaten, spied upon and thrown in jail for simply expressing private opinions.

c. The national leader accused foreigners and immigrants of injecting treasonous ‘poison’ into the  American bloodstream

Newspapers and magazines were closed for criticizing the government

e. Almost 100,000 government propaganda agents were sent out to whip up support for the regime and the war

f. College professors imposed loyalty oaths on their colleagues

g. Nearly a quarter million ‘goons’ were given legal authority to beat and intimidate ‘slackers’ and dissenters

h. Leading artists and writers dedicated their work to proselytizing for the government.
http://www.ncpa.org/pdfs/Classical_Liberalism_vs_Modern_Liberal_Conservatism.pdf p. 9


*Woodrow Wilson, Democrat/Progressive.*


3. "*Hillary Clinton says she doesn't really like the descriptive word "liberal," preferring to be characterized as a "progressive."*

"You know, (liberal) is a word that originally meant that you were for freedom … that you were willing to stand against big power and on behalf of the individual," she said at the CNN/YouTube debate. "Unfortunately, in the last 30, 40 years, it has been turned up on its head, and it's been made to seem as though it is a word that describes big government, totally contrary to what its meaning was in the 19th and early 20th century." She continued: "I prefer the word 'progressive,' which has a real American meaning, going back to the progressive era at the beginning of the 20th century.* I consider myself a modern progressive."*
What Is a Progressive by Joseph Farah on Creators.com - A Syndicate Of Talent


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Bush and his association with the porn industry in  the USA, I bet he has been a pinko commie since Harvard, or maybe Yale...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....you can't find any way to deny that the aims of the communist party are essentially those of the Democrat Party?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Bush was a repub and yet allowed porn to flourish and become mainstream in the US....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not ready to help you avoid the subject....
> '
> The post to which you were supposedly responding made the clear and evident point that Liberals/Progressives/Democrats desire exactly what the communist party desires.
> 
> It is only the extent to which they will go that differs.
> And....the reason for this difference is explained here:
> 
> "The excesses of the European versions of fascism were mitigated by* the specific history and culture of America, Jeffersonian individualism, heterogeneity of the population, but the central theme is still an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life., albeit at the loss of what had hitherfore  been accepted as ‘inalienable human rights.’*
> 
> The dichotomy that is today’s political reality is based on this retreat, as the American left simply flipped from the brown-shirt utopians to the red-flag utopians, parroting Stalin’s rhetoric: anything objectionable is fascist."
> 
> Goldberg, "Liberal Fascism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a romantic....you both were born 100 years too soon..
Click to expand...





Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Bush and his association with the porn industry in  the USA, I bet he has been a pinko commie since Harvard, or maybe Yale...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....you can't find any way to deny that the aims of the communist party are essentially those of the Democrat Party?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Bush was a repub and yet allowed porn to flourish and become mainstream in the US....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not ready to help you avoid the subject....
> '
> The post to which you were supposedly responding made the clear and evident point that Liberals/Progressives/Democrats desire exactly what the communist party desires.
> 
> It is only the extent to which they will go that differs.
> And....the reason for this difference is explained here:
> 
> "The excesses of the European versions of fascism were mitigated by* the specific history and culture of America, Jeffersonian individualism, heterogeneity of the population, but the central theme is still an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life., albeit at the loss of what had hitherfore  been accepted as ‘inalienable human rights.’*
> 
> The dichotomy that is today’s political reality is based on this retreat, as the American left simply flipped from the brown-shirt utopians to the red-flag utopians, parroting Stalin’s rhetoric: anything objectionable is fascist."
> 
> Goldberg, "Liberal Fascism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a romantic....you both were born 100 years too soon..
Click to expand...



In your honor, Miniver:


*Miniver Cheevy*
BY EDWIN ARLINGTON ROBINSON
Miniver Cheevy, child of scorn,
 Grew lean while he assailed the seasons;
He wept that he was ever born,
 And he had reasons.

Miniver loved the days of old
 When swords were bright and steeds were prancing;
The vision of a warrior bold
 Would set him dancing.

Miniver sighed for what was not,
 And dreamed, and rested from his labors;
He dreamed of Thebes and Camelot,
 And Priam’s neighbors.

Miniver mourned the ripe renown
 That made so many a name so fragrant;
He mourned Romance, now on the town,
 And Art, a vagrant.

Miniver loved the Medici,
 Albeit he had never seen one;
He would have sinned incessantly
 Could he have been one.

Miniver cursed the commonplace
 And eyed a khaki suit with loathing;
He missed the mediæval grace
 Of iron clothing.

Miniver scorned the gold he sought,
 But sore annoyed was he without it;
Miniver thought, and thought, and thought,
 And thought about it.

Miniver Cheevy, born too late,
 Scratched his head and kept on thinking;
Miniver coughed, and called it fate,
 And kept on drinking.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> I'd hate to have to prove you wrong, but MSM and NBC are privately owned, as is Rush Limpballs media outlets..if the communist are going to take over, they are doing a poor job of controlling the media...





1. Did the main stream media endorse Obama or the Republican?

2. Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to have to prove you wrong, but MSM and NBC are privately owned, as is Rush Limpballs media outlets..if the communist are going to take over, they are doing a poor job of controlling the media...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Did the main stream media endorse Obama or the Republican?
> 
> 2. Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?
Click to expand...

Ask  GE...the capitalist dream corporation from JP Morgan...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to have to prove you wrong, but MSM and NBC are privately owned, as is Rush Limpballs media outlets..if the communist are going to take over, they are doing a poor job of controlling the media...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Did the main stream media endorse Obama or the Republican?
> 
> 2. Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask  GE...the capitalist dream corporation from JP Morgan...
Click to expand...




"*The Unholy Marriage Of GE And President Obama At The Altar Of Industrial Policy"
The Unholy Marriage Of GE And President Obama At The Altar Of Industrial Policy - Forbes*


----------



## konradv

eagle1462010 said:


> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.


Who stopped the Khmer Rouge?  The Vietnamese Communists!!!


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to have to prove you wrong, but MSM and NBC are privately owned, as is Rush Limpballs media outlets..if the communist are going to take over, they are doing a poor job of controlling the media...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Did the main stream media endorse Obama or the Republican?
> 
> 2. Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask  GE...the capitalist dream corporation from JP Morgan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*The Unholy Marriage Of GE And President Obama At The Altar Of Industrial Policy"
> The Unholy Marriage Of GE And President Obama At The Altar Of Industrial Policy - Forbes*
Click to expand...

That would be closer to fascism, not communism....


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?


To allow you to keep spamming the board without paying an arm and a leg for the privilege.


----------



## Moonglow

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?
> 
> 
> 
> To allow you to keep spamming the board without paying an arm and a leg for the privilege.
Click to expand...

At a decent speed...


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> Who stopped the Khmer Rouge?  The Vietnamese Communists!!!
Click to expand...



For clarity.....are you stupid, or a liar?


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?
> 
> 
> 
> To allow you to keep spamming the board without paying an arm and a leg for the privilege.
Click to expand...




No, silly....it's the communist attempt to dictate and co-opt private property.

You're really swallowed the propaganda,haven't you.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to PoliticalChic and her subaltern CrusaderFrank such a symbol isn't necessary.  All Democrats, all progressives, all liberals, all gays/lesbians, all non Christian, in fact all American citizens who do not subscribe to the far right ideology those on the Crazy New Right hold dear, are Communists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take a look at the aims of the Communist Party, USA, and the aims of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> ......it is ...extraordinary.....the correspondence between the aims of the communist party and the aims of the Democrats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. . Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Oh...right...you have to ask your "historians" if it would be alright for you to think.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> You might take a look at this one, too.
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> 1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rents of land to public purposes.
> 
> 2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.
> 
> 3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance.
> 
> 
> "*Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street"
> Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains Inheritance And Wall Street FDL News Desk*
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> "Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.* Indeed, nationalized health care was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917* (Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately."
> Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107.
> 
> They didn't call it ObamaCare....
Click to expand...


Your paranoid as well as dishonest.  Paranoid Schizophrenia is manifested by a very detailed world view not reflective of the real world.

You obsession with posting iniquitous threads is never convincing to the many, and attracts only the crazy right wingers to your side (a shoutout to CrusaderFrank & Rabbi as examples), and is never intended to establish a real debate on political theory or policy; being perfidious is your schtick, and that does not make you a patriot or Christian.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what else can we say when there's no difference between the ideas you spew here daily and those embraced by CPUSA?
> 
> 
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take a look at the aims of the Communist Party, USA, and the aims of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> ......it is ...extraordinary.....the correspondence between the aims of the communist party and the aims of the Democrats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. . Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Oh...right...you have to ask your "historians" if it would be alright for you to think.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> You might take a look at this one, too.
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> 1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rents of land to public purposes.
> 
> 2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.
> 
> 3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance.
> 
> 
> "*Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street"
> Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains Inheritance And Wall Street FDL News Desk*
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> "Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.* Indeed, nationalized health care was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917* (Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately."
> Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107.
> 
> They didn't call it ObamaCare....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your paranoid as well as dishonest.  Paranoid Schizophrenia is manifested by a very detailed world view not reflective of the real world.
> 
> You obsession with posting iniquitous threads is never convincing to the many, and attracts only the crazy right wingers to your side (a shoutout to CrusaderFrank & Rabbi as examples), and is never intended to establish a real debate on political theory or policy; being perfidious is your schtick, and that does not make you a patriot or Christian.
Click to expand...




Quite the coincidence you showing up with this post....
'
....I was just puzzling over where I could find a deranged, bottom-feeding scum to analyze my posts.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take a look at the aims of the Communist Party, USA, and the aims of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> ......it is ...extraordinary.....the correspondence between the aims of the communist party and the aims of the Democrats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. . Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Oh...right...you have to ask your "historians" if it would be alright for you to think.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> You might take a look at this one, too.
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> 1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rents of land to public purposes.
> 
> 2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.
> 
> 3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance.
> 
> 
> "*Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street"
> Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains Inheritance And Wall Street FDL News Desk*
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> "Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.* Indeed, nationalized health care was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917* (Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately."
> Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107.
> 
> They didn't call it ObamaCare....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your paranoid as well as dishonest.  Paranoid Schizophrenia is manifested by a very detailed world view not reflective of the real world.
> 
> You obsession with posting iniquitous threads is never convincing to the many, and attracts only the crazy right wingers to your side (a shoutout to CrusaderFrank & Rabbi as examples), and is never intended to establish a real debate on political theory or policy; being perfidious is your schtick, and that does not make you a patriot or Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the coincidence you showing up with this post....
> '
> ....I was just puzzling over where I could find a deranged, bottom-feeding scum to analyze my posts.
Click to expand...

What's the matter, no mirrors in your house????


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?
> 
> 
> 
> To allow you to keep spamming the board without paying an arm and a leg for the privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, silly....it's the communist attempt to dictate and co-opt private property.
> 
> You're really swallowed the propaganda,haven't you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what are those ideas that I spew daily that are communistic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take a look at the aims of the Communist Party, USA, and the aims of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> ......it is ...extraordinary.....the correspondence between the aims of the communist party and the aims of the Democrats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. . Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Oh...right...you have to ask your "historians" if it would be alright for you to think.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> You might take a look at this one, too.
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> 1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rents of land to public purposes.
> 
> 2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.
> 
> 3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance.
> 
> 
> "*Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street"
> Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains Inheritance And Wall Street FDL News Desk*
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> "Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.* Indeed, nationalized health care was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917* (Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately."
> Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107.
> 
> They didn't call it ObamaCare....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your paranoid as well as dishonest.  Paranoid Schizophrenia is manifested by a very detailed world view not reflective of the real world.
> 
> You obsession with posting iniquitous threads is never convincing to the many, and attracts only the crazy right wingers to your side (a shoutout to CrusaderFrank & Rabbi as examples), and is never intended to establish a real debate on political theory or policy; being perfidious is your schtick, and that does not make you a patriot or Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the coincidence you showing up with this post....
> '
> ....I was just puzzling over where I could find a deranged, bottom-feeding scum to analyze my posts.
Click to expand...


"deranged, bottom-feeding scum" is evidence that PC has raised the white flag of surrender; whenever a trolling spammer, as is she, is challenged with a truth, miasma is in the air as they default to an attack of the person, and never their adroit observations.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take a look at the aims of the Communist Party, USA, and the aims of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> ......it is ...extraordinary.....the correspondence between the aims of the communist party and the aims of the Democrats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. . Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Oh...right...you have to ask your "historians" if it would be alright for you to think.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> You might take a look at this one, too.
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> 1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rents of land to public purposes.
> 
> 2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.
> 
> 3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance.
> 
> 
> "*Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street"
> Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains Inheritance And Wall Street FDL News Desk*
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> "Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.* Indeed, nationalized health care was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917* (Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately."
> Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107.
> 
> They didn't call it ObamaCare....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your paranoid as well as dishonest.  Paranoid Schizophrenia is manifested by a very detailed world view not reflective of the real world.
> 
> You obsession with posting iniquitous threads is never convincing to the many, and attracts only the crazy right wingers to your side (a shoutout to CrusaderFrank & Rabbi as examples), and is never intended to establish a real debate on political theory or policy; being perfidious is your schtick, and that does not make you a patriot or Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the coincidence you showing up with this post....
> '
> ....I was just puzzling over where I could find a deranged, bottom-feeding scum to analyze my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "deranged, bottom-feeding scum" is evidence that PC has raised the white flag of surrender; whenever a trolling spammer, as is she, is challenged with a truth, miasma is in the air as they default to an attack of the person, and never their adroit observations.
Click to expand...






"...deranged, bottom-feeding scum" is evidence that PC has raised the white flag..."

Proof that you are both stupid and, obviously, a liar.


Astounding, even accounting for how abysmally stupid you are, you don't recognize that any reader would hardly see my referring to you as "deranged, bottom-feeding scum" as a 'white flag."

Don't ever change, you imbecile.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe that mankind is altering the Climate
> 
> You may be spewing Communism if you believe we can correct "income inequality" Hell, if you even believe that "Income inequality" is a "Problem" to be "Solved"
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you take a university class on communism? Would that be a kiss of death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take a look at the aims of the Communist Party, USA, and the aims of the modern Democrat Party.
> 
> ......it is ...extraordinary.....the correspondence between the aims of the communist party and the aims of the Democrats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. . Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Oh...right...you have to ask your "historians" if it would be alright for you to think.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> You might take a look at this one, too.
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> 1. Abolition of private property and the application of all rents of land to public purposes.
> 
> 2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.
> 
> 3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance.
> 
> 
> "*Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains, Inheritance, And Wall Street"
> Obama Set To Propose Taxes On Capital Gains Inheritance And Wall Street FDL News Desk*
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> "Government control of private sector activity...is aptly described as Bolshevik- or Marxist, socialist, collectivist, statist, or, for that matter, fascist, too.* Indeed, nationalized health care was one of the first programs enacted by the Bolsheviks after they seized power in 1917* (Banks, insurance companies and means of communications were also taken over by Soviet authorities immediately."
> Dziewanowski, "A History of Soviet Russia," p. 107.
> 
> They didn't call it ObamaCare....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your paranoid as well as dishonest.  Paranoid Schizophrenia is manifested by a very detailed world view not reflective of the real world.
> 
> You obsession with posting iniquitous threads is never convincing to the many, and attracts only the crazy right wingers to your side (a shoutout to CrusaderFrank & Rabbi as examples), and is never intended to establish a real debate on political theory or policy; being perfidious is your schtick, and that does not make you a patriot or Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the coincidence you showing up with this post....
> '
> ....I was just puzzling over where I could find a deranged, bottom-feeding scum to analyze my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the matter, no mirrors in your house????
Click to expand...





*The gates are down, the lights are flashing, but the train isn't coming.*

Imagine, if you were either articulate or clever, you might author a post that flowed from the post to which you were responding.

This one doesn't,


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> *So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*



George; you are a true believer. Do you think your fellow Communists treated the people of South Vietnam well, and that the hated Americans murdered them without pause?


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?
> 
> 
> 
> To allow you to keep spamming the board without paying an arm and a leg for the privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, silly....it's the communist attempt to dictate and co-opt private property.  You're really swallowed the propaganda,haven't you.
Click to expand...

The internet isn't private property.  It was government property given to the PUBLIC.  If you don't believe me, ask Al Gore.  He made it so.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?
> 
> 
> 
> To allow you to keep spamming the board without paying an arm and a leg for the privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, silly....it's the communist attempt to dictate and co-opt private property.
> 
> You're really swallowed the propaganda,haven't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





See what I mean?
Emoticons are hardly a substitute for being articulate.


You serve as the immanent example of leaving school at the third grade.


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> Who stopped the Khmer Rouge?  The Vietnamese Communists!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For clarity.....are you stupid, or a liar?
Click to expand...

What lie? The Vietnamese invaded Cambodia and ousted the Khmer Rouge.  If you don't know that, you're the one that's stupid.

Cambodian Vietnamese War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what do you think the aim of "Net Neutrality" is?
> 
> 
> 
> To allow you to keep spamming the board without paying an arm and a leg for the privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, silly....it's the communist attempt to dictate and co-opt private property.  You're really swallowed the propaganda,haven't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The internet isn't private property.  It was government property given to the PUBLIC.  If you don't believe me, ask Al Gore.  He made it so.
Click to expand...



What am I, a bug-light for morons???

Take notes:

1. The issue is this: there are a handful of servers that basically control the Internet providers like Verizon and Comcast
*They've set up a dual-highway system: *a super express highway for the largest, wealthiest users, Amazon, Netflix, etc....who can pay more for the service

And a local-less accessible highway for the smaller companies.



2. The providers say we took the risk and used beaucoup bucks to build this infrastructure...and *now you want to come in and tell us how to use it???*

a. providers like Verizon don't like the idea of net neutrality. They feel they should be able to pick and choose what people see online and charge content providers accordingly. Imagine if Verizon has tiers of Internet access. The highest paying customers could access everything on the web. The lowest paying customers could access only the information Verizon chooses to promote.
Ibid.

*Getting rid of net neutrality means Verizon or Comcast could similarly choose which content to promote based on their own self-interests.*




I love this: it is *politics*at it's most basic!
Either you believe in the free-market, and capitalism.....the most successful economic advent ever created....
'
....or to government control of every aspect of life, i.e., communism, the philosophy that slaughtered 100 million human being to enforce its control.


It seems evident where you stand....or lie in the gutter.


----------



## Derideo_Te

PoliticalChic said:


> You serve as the immanent example of leaving school at the third grade.



Ironic!


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. The issue is this: there are a handful of servers that basically control the Internet providers like Verizon and Comcast.  *They've set up a dual-highway system: *a super express highway for the largest, wealthiest users, Amazon, Netflix, etc....who can pay more for the service.  And a local-less accessible highway for the smaller companies.
> 2. The providers say we took the risk and used beaucoup bucks to build this infrastructure...and *now you want to come in and tell us how to use it???*
> a. providers like Verizon don't like the idea of net neutrality. They feel they should be able to pick and choose what people see online and charge content providers accordingly. Imagine if Verizon has tiers of Internet access. The highest paying customers could access everything on the web. The lowest paying customers could access only the information Verizon chooses to promote.
> *Getting rid of net neutrality means Verizon or Comcast could similarly choose which content to promote based on their own self-interests.*


Which side are you on?  It's unclear from this post.


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls of victims of the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> Who stopped the Khmer Rouge?  The Vietnamese Communists!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For clarity.....are you stupid, or a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lie? The Vietnamese invaded Cambodia and ousted the Khmer Rouge.  If you don't know that, you're the one that's stupid.
> 
> Cambodian Vietnamese War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...




It must be great to be Liberal....you don't have to know ANYTHING!!!!


"The*Pathet Lao*(Lao:ປະເທດລາວ, "Lao Nation"[1]) was a communist political movement and organization in Laos, formed in the mid-20th century. The group was ultimately successful in assuming political power after the Laotian Civil War. The Pathet Lao were always closely associated with Vietnamese communists. During the civil war, it was effectively organized, equipped and even led by thearmy of North Vietnam. They fought against the Anti-Communist Forces in the Vietnam War.

*The Pathet Lao were the Laotian equivalent of South Vietnam's Viet Minh and later Viet Cong, and Cambodia's Khmer Rouge.*

The organization can trace its roots from theSecond World Warjust as theKhmer Issarakin Cambodia and theViet Minh&Vietnam People's ArmyinVietnamdid in the war as well. Its original name has been forgotten but in 1950 it was renamed the Pathet Lao, when it was adopted by Lao forces underPrince Souphanouvong, who joined the Viet Minh's revolt against the colonialFrenchauthorities inIndochinaduring theFirst Indochina War.

Prince Souphanouvong, who had spent seven years inNha Trang[4]during his sixteen years inVietnam,[5]metHo Chi Minh, and acquired a Vietnamese wife while in Vietnam, solicited Viet Minh aid in founding a guerrilla force.

In August 1950, Souphanouvong joined the Viet Minh in their headquarters north ofHanoi, Vietnam, and become the head of the Pathet Lao, along with its political arm dubbedNeo Lao Hak Sat(Lao Patriotic Front).[6]Pathet Lao found resistance government with members: Souphanouvong (Prime Minister, Minister of the Foreign), Kaysone Phomvihane (Minister of the Defence), Phoumi Vongvichit (Deputy Prime Minister, Minister of the Interior), Souk Vongsak, Sithon Kommadam, Faydang Lobliayao. This was an attempt to give a false front of authority to the Lao communist movement by claiming to represent a united non-partisan effort. Two of its most important founders were members of the Indochinese Communist Party, which advocated overthrow of the monarchy as well as expulsion of the French."
Pathet Lao - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The issue is this: there are a handful of servers that basically control the Internet providers like Verizon and Comcast.  *They've set up a dual-highway system: *a super express highway for the largest, wealthiest users, Amazon, Netflix, etc....who can pay more for the service.  And a local-less accessible highway for the smaller companies.
> 2. The providers say we took the risk and used beaucoup bucks to build this infrastructure...and *now you want to come in and tell us how to use it???*
> a. providers like Verizon don't like the idea of net neutrality. They feel they should be able to pick and choose what people see online and charge content providers accordingly. Imagine if Verizon has tiers of Internet access. The highest paying customers could access everything on the web. The lowest paying customers could access only the information Verizon chooses to promote.
> *Getting rid of net neutrality means Verizon or Comcast could similarly choose which content to promote based on their own self-interests.*
> 
> 
> 
> Which side are you on?  It's unclear from this post.
Click to expand...




Really?

Then why did you cut off the post?


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> "The*Pathet Lao*(Lao:ປະເທດລາວ, "Lao Nation"[1]) was a communist political movement and organization in Laos, formed in the mid-20th century. The group was ultimately successful in assuming political power after the Laotian Civil War. The Pathet Lao were always closely associated with Vietnamese communists. During the civil war, it was effectively organized, equipped and even led by thearmy of North Vietnam. They fought against the Anti-Communist Forces in the Vietnam War.
> 
> *The Pathet Lao were the Laotian equivalent of South Vietnam's Viet Minh and later Viet Cong, and Cambodia's Khmer Rouge.*
> 
> The organization can trace its roots from theSecond World Warjust as theKhmer Issarakin Cambodia and theViet Minh&Vietnam People's ArmyinVietnamdid in the war as well. Its original name has been forgotten but in 1950 it was renamed the Pathet Lao, when it was adopted by Lao forces underPrince Souphanouvong, who joined the Viet Minh's revolt against the colonialFrenchauthorities inIndochinaduring theFirst Indochina War.
> 
> Prince Souphanouvong, who had spent seven years inNha Trang[4]during his sixteen years inVietnam,[5]metHo Chi Minh, and acquired a Vietnamese wife while in Vietnam, solicited Viet Minh aid in founding a guerrilla force.
> 
> In August 1950, Souphanouvong joined the Viet Minh in their headquarters north ofHanoi, Vietnam, and become the head of the Pathet Lao, along with its political arm dubbedNeo Lao Hak Sat(Lao Patriotic Front).[6]Pathet Lao found resistance government with members: Souphanouvong (Prime Minister, Minister of the Foreign), Kaysone Phomvihane (Minister of the Defence), Phoumi Vongvichit (Deputy Prime Minister, Minister of the Interior), Souk Vongsak, Sithon Kommadam, Faydang Lobliayao. This was an attempt to give a false front of authority to the Lao communist movement by claiming to represent a united non-partisan effort. Two of its most important founders were members of the Indochinese Communist Party, which advocated overthrow of the monarchy as well as expulsion of the French."
> Pathet Lao - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Your response is a _non-sequitur_.  What does the Pathet Lao have to do with the Cambodian-Vietnamese War?


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The issue is this: there are a handful of servers that basically control the Internet providers like Verizon and Comcast.  *They've set up a dual-highway system: *a super express highway for the largest, wealthiest users, Amazon, Netflix, etc....who can pay more for the service.  And a local-less accessible highway for the smaller companies.
> 2. The providers say we took the risk and used beaucoup bucks to build this infrastructure...and *now you want to come in and tell us how to use it???*
> a. providers like Verizon don't like the idea of net neutrality. They feel they should be able to pick and choose what people see online and charge content providers accordingly. Imagine if Verizon has tiers of Internet access. The highest paying customers could access everything on the web. The lowest paying customers could access only the information Verizon chooses to promote.
> *Getting rid of net neutrality means Verizon or Comcast could similarly choose which content to promote based on their own self-interests.*
> 
> 
> 
> Which side are you on?  It's unclear from this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did you cut off the post?
Click to expand...

I cut some things to save space, but kept the important parts.  You appear to be against net neutrality but then said, *"Getting rid of net neutrality means Verizon or Comcast could similarly choose which content to promote based on their own self-interests"*, which sounds like you're for it. Please elucidate.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NYcarbineer said:


> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.



Democrat Harry Truman FIRED Gen. MacArthur to STOP him from defeating the Communists in North Korea and China. Truman is the reason North Korea exists today. IF the foolish fucker had left it alone, MacArthur would have ended the regime 50 years ago.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.  If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat Harry Truman FIRED Gen. MacArthur to STOP him from defeating the Communists in North Korea and China. Truman is the reason North Korea exists today. IF the foolish fucker had left it alone, MacArthur would have ended the regime 50 years ago.
Click to expand...

Truman fired MacArthur because he was instigating what would have been a nuclear WW III.


----------



## regent

[


Uncensored2008 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat Harry Truman FIRED Gen. MacArthur to STOP him from defeating the Communists in North Korea and China. Truman is the reason North Korea exists today. IF the foolish fucker had left it alone, MacArthur would have ended the regime 50 years ago.
Click to expand...


MacArthur would have ended a lot of lives too. MacArthur was an ego driven general willing to keep a war going and his ego nourished at any cost. But I did appreciate MacArthur saying that liberals created this nation.


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> [Truman fired MacArthur because he was instigating what would have been a nuclear WW III.



History and thinking are two areas you are weak in.

China had no Nukes, Russia had not yet stolen our secrets. Truman fired MacArthur because MacArthur was never supposed to win. The farce of perpetual war was to be maintained. MacArthur defeating North Korea and then China was a disaster for those who sought to create a cold war world.


----------



## Uncensored2008

regent said:


> MacArthur would have ended a lot of lives too. MacArthur was an ego driven general willing to keep a war going and his ego nourished at any cost. But I did appreciate MacArthur saying that liberals created this nation.



Far more lives were lost perpetrating the stalemate and in the disasters of Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, et al. that were directly spawned by Trumans treason.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> China had no Nukes, Russia had not yet stolen our secrets. Truman fired MacArthur because MacArthur was never supposed to win. The farce of perpetual war was to be maintained. MacArthur defeating North Korea and then China was a disaster for those who sought to create a cold war world.


Wrong, the SU tested its first A-bomb in 1949.

_Greatly aided by its successful Soviet Alsos and the atomic spy ring, the Soviet Union conducted its first weapon test of an implosion-type nuclear device, RDS-1, codenameFirst Lightning, on* 29 August 1949,* at Semipalatinsk, Kazakh SSR. With the success of this test, the Soviet Union became the second nation after the United States to detonate a nuclear device.

Soviet atomic bomb project - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia_


----------



## NYcarbineer

Uncensored2008 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat Harry Truman FIRED Gen. MacArthur to STOP him from defeating the Communists in North Korea and China. Truman is the reason North Korea exists today. IF the foolish fucker had left it alone, MacArthur would have ended the regime 50 years ago.
Click to expand...


Ever hear of the Chinese?

lol, try googling.


----------



## regent

Uncensored2008 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacArthur would have ended a lot of lives too. MacArthur was an ego driven general willing to keep a war going and his ego nourished at any cost. But I did appreciate MacArthur saying that liberals created this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far more lives were lost perpetrating the stalemate and in the disasters of Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, et al. that were directly spawned by Trumans treason.
Click to expand...

So if MacArthur had gone into China would Russia have just watched?
Would the US use A bombs?
Would Russia have joined the war?
Would Russia have used A bombs?
If Korea had turned into an Atomic war how many more  Americans have lost their lives?Since America is a democracy would the American people accept WWIII and the possible use of A weapons?
Should America have gone into Vietnam Laos, and et. al.?
If Truman was treasonous why have American historians rated him as
one of America's ten best presidents?


----------



## Uncensored2008

regent said:


> So if MacArthur had gone into China would Russia have just watched?



Yes.



> Would the US use A bombs?



What for? China was decimated - we were not fighting Koreans in Korea, the PRA was on the ropes. China had already committed it's entire fighting force to fighting American, and was losing badly. They were done - but Truman bailed them out at the last moment.



> Would Russia have joined the war?
> Would Russia have used A bombs?



How could Russia use what they didn't have?



> If Korea had turned into an Atomic war how many more  Americans have lost their lives?Since America is a democracy would the American people accept WWIII and the possible use of A weapons?
> Should America have gone into Vietnam Laos, and et. al.?
> If Truman was treasonous why have American historians rated him as
> one of America's ten best presidents?



You have zero knowledge of history and are guided by your hero worship of the Communists rather than reality.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NYcarbineer said:


> [
> 
> Ever hear of the Chinese?
> 
> lol, try googling.



My god you Communists are dumb,

Who do you think we were fighting in Korea? We were engaged with the PRA - the Chinese Army - and they were done. There was nothing to stop a march right into Peking - nothing except the ally of Mao, Harry Truman.


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> Wrong, the SU tested its first A-bomb in 1949.
> 
> _Greatly aided by its successful Soviet Alsos and the atomic spy ring, the Soviet Union conducted its first weapon test of an implosion-type nuclear device, RDS-1, codenameFirst Lightning, on* 29 August 1949,* at Semipalatinsk, Kazakh SSR. With the success of this test, the Soviet Union became the second nation after the United States to detonate a nuclear device.
> 
> Soviet atomic bomb project - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia_



They had no weapon to use until 56.

Try again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The issue is this: there are a handful of servers that basically control the Internet providers like Verizon and Comcast.  *They've set up a dual-highway system: *a super express highway for the largest, wealthiest users, Amazon, Netflix, etc....who can pay more for the service.  And a local-less accessible highway for the smaller companies.
> 2. The providers say we took the risk and used beaucoup bucks to build this infrastructure...and *now you want to come in and tell us how to use it???*
> a. providers like Verizon don't like the idea of net neutrality. They feel they should be able to pick and choose what people see online and charge content providers accordingly. Imagine if Verizon has tiers of Internet access. The highest paying customers could access everything on the web. The lowest paying customers could access only the information Verizon chooses to promote.
> *Getting rid of net neutrality means Verizon or Comcast could similarly choose which content to promote based on their own self-interests.*
> 
> 
> 
> Which side are you on?  It's unclear from this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did you cut off the post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cut some things to save space, but kept the important parts.  You appear to be against net neutrality but then said, *"Getting rid of net neutrality means Verizon or Comcast could similarly choose which content to promote based on their own self-interests"*, which sounds like you're for it. Please elucidate.
Click to expand...




If you like the concept of Net Neutrality, think about it like this:
if a consumer is looking to but a refrigerator, how about a regulation that all appliance stores have to have the same price for refrigerators? 

Even better...the same as the lowest price any are charging.

That sound like freedom to you, comrade?


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> Who do you think we were fighting in Korea? We were engaged with the PRA - the Chinese Army - and they were done. There was nothing to stop a march right into Peking - nothing except the ally of Mao, Harry Truman.


You're the one that needs to reread their history.  We were in a stalemate with the Chinese at the current DMZ.  You're thinking of the NK army.  They were done but the Chinese were between us and Peking.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, the SU tested its first A-bomb in 1949.
> 
> 
> 
> They had no weapon to use until 56.
Click to expand...

I find that hard to believe that they could test in '49, but had no working bomb until '56.  Got a cite?


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> You're the one that needs to reread their history.  We were in a stalemate with the Chinese at the current DMZ.  You're thinking of the NK army.  They were done but the Chinese were between us and Peking.



So, Truman firde MacArthur because he was stuck at the 38th parallel?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The shit you commies spew....


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> That sound like freedom to you, comrade?


It sounds like someone trying to steal something we all paid for.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> If you like the concept of Net Neutrality, think about it like this:
> if a consumer is looking to but a refrigerator, how about a regulation that all appliance stores have to have the same price for refrigerators?
> 
> Even better...the same as the lowest price any are charging.
> 
> That sound like freedom to you, comrade?



Actually, to match net neutrality, the price would have to be the same as the HIGHEST price at any store, to ensure that no one was given a "fast track" to fresh food.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that needs to reread their history.  We were in a stalemate with the Chinese at the current DMZ.  You're thinking of the NK army.  They were done but the Chinese were between us and Peking.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Truman firde MacArthur because he was stuck at the 38th parallel?.
Click to expand...

Like I said you need to reread your history. You obviously don't have a clue as to what happened in Korea.  By the time of the stalemate MacArthur was long gone, having already done the damage of convincing the Chinese they needed to get into the war.


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sound like freedom to you, comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like someone trying to steal something we all paid for.
Click to expand...



Bogus.

Bet you believe this, too:


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like someone trying to steal something we all paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus.
Click to expand...

The net was started with our tax dollars.  If you think that's bogus, you need to study your history, too.


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> Like I said you need to reread your history. You obviously don't have a clue as to what happened in Korea.  By the time of the stalemate MacArthur was long gone, having already done the damage of convincing the Chinese they needed to get into the war.



Uh Comrade Dumbfuck, we are talking about MacArthur and the FACT that he was ready to march into Peking and end the PRC - which Truman would not allow. The reasons that Truman moved to protect the Communist Chinese is open for discussion - the fact that he did so is a matter of history. You can distort history - you can lie about history - but you can't actually change history - it's already happened.


----------



## Vigilante

OBAMA CALLS FOR DICTATORSHIP IN AMERICA!! Communists Democrats CHEER! TREASON Caught On Video!


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> The net was started with our tax dollars.  If you think that's bogus, you need to study your history, too.



Then you and your fellow Communists own the portion that connects Berkeley to Stanford. The rest of the backbone was created by Verizon, AT&T, and Worldcom.

Oh to be sure - lot's of corruption and backroom deals with the crooks in government - still the fiction you peddle remains a fiction.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> Uh Comrade Dumbfuck, we are talking about MacArthur and the FACT that he was ready to march into Peking and end the PRC - which Truman would not allow. The reasons that Truman moved to protect the Communist Chinese is open for discussion - the fact that he did so is a matter of history. You can distort history - you can lie about history - but you can't actually change history - it's already happened.


MacArthur wasn't going to march into Peking, because the Chinese army hadn't gotten into the fight yet.  They didn't until we approached the Yalu River while mopping up the NK army and MacArthur became insubordinate by running his mouth.  They attacked and drove us back beyond Seoul.  We eventually recaptured Seoul but ended in a stalemate at the current DMZ.  The Chinese army WAS NOT involved in the beginning, as you erroneously seem to think.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The net was started with our tax dollars.  If you think that's bogus, you need to study your history, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you and your fellow Communists own the portion that connects Berkeley to Stanford. The rest of the backbone was created by Verizon, AT&T, and Worldcom.
Click to expand...

What about all the research done with Federal tax dollars?  Without it the would be no backbone for Verizon, AT&T, and Worldcom to expand.


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> What about all the research done with Federal tax dollars?  Without it the would be no backbone for Verizon, AT&T, and Worldcom to expand.



What about it? TCP/IP is important to the internet - of course Ethernet was developed privately (3Com) as was HTTP, and the World Wide Web.

And none of this has anything to do with offering priority packet scheduling for critical operations. You think downloading the latest illegal movie or video game at the best possible speed is your right because you want. But rational people grasp that prioritizing packets for hospitals to save lives. police traffic, business VPN's, et al is just what sane grownups do. Communists are not sane, and not grown up - living only by "I want." Spoiled, stupid children.


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> MacArthur wasn't going to march into Peking, because the Chinese army hadn't gotten into the fight yet.  They didn't until we approached the Yalu River while mopping up the NK army and MacArthur became insubordinate by running his mouth.  They attacked and drove us back beyond Seoul.  We eventually recaptured Seoul but ended in a stalemate at the current DMZ.  The Chinese army WAS NOT involved in the beginning, as you erroneously seem to think.



The PRA was lying dead all across the Korean countryside.. The back of China was broken and MacArthur knew it - as did Truman - who moved quickly to protect the Chinese Communists.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the research done with Federal tax dollars?  Without it the would be no backbone for Verizon, AT&T, and Worldcom to expand.
> 
> 
> 
> What about it? TCP/IP is important to the internet - of course Ethernet was developed privately (3Com) as was HTTP, and the World Wide Web.
Click to expand...

TCP/IP was developed by the government-funded Arpanet, the precursor of the internet.  WWW was developed by CERN, a European government-funded consortium.  I'll give you Ethernet, but that wasn't even developed by a commercial entity, but a professional non-profit association of engineers, IEEE.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> The PRA was lying dead all across the Korean countryside.. The back of China was broken and MacArthur knew it - as did Truman - who moved quickly to protect the Chinese Communists.


What is this, Drunk History?


----------



## eagle1462010

konradv said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think we were fighting in Korea? We were engaged with the PRA - the Chinese Army - and they were done. There was nothing to stop a march right into Peking - nothing except the ally of Mao, Harry Truman.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that needs to reread their history.  We were in a stalemate with the Chinese at the current DMZ.  You're thinking of the NK army.  They were done but the Chinese were between us and Peking.
Click to expand...

LOL

We were in a stalemate because we were not fighting it as a War..............we were not cutting their supply lines from and in China............as WE WERE NOT ALLOWED................there wouldn't have been a dang stalemate had we fought it like a War...........Those Chinese troops needed supplies to fight, and EAT............busting them up would have changed the War.


----------



## eagle1462010

konradv said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Comrade Dumbfuck, we are talking about MacArthur and the FACT that he was ready to march into Peking and end the PRC - which Truman would not allow. The reasons that Truman moved to protect the Communist Chinese is open for discussion - the fact that he did so is a matter of history. You can distort history - you can lie about history - but you can't actually change history - it's already happened.
> 
> 
> 
> MacArthur wasn't going to march into Peking, because the Chinese army hadn't gotten into the fight yet.  They didn't until we approached the Yalu River while mopping up the NK army and MacArthur became insubordinate by running his mouth.  They attacked and drove us back beyond Seoul.  We eventually recaptured Seoul but ended in a stalemate at the current DMZ.  The Chinese army WAS NOT involved in the beginning, as you erroneously seem to think.
Click to expand...

I never saw his post stating that.............While they had surprise and numbers, they still had vulnerable supply lines...........WHICH SHOULD HAVE BEEN HIT.


----------



## konradv

eagle1462010 said:


> I never saw his post stating that.............While they had surprise and numbers, they still had vulnerable supply lines...........WHICH SHOULD HAVE BEEN HIT.


Then the Soviets would have joined in and we would have had a nuclear WW III.


----------



## eagle1462010

President Truman s relief of General Douglas MacArthur - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*Public statements[edit]*
On 1 December 1950, *MacArthur* was asked by a reporter if the restrictions on operations against Chinese forces on the far side of the Yalu River were "a handicap to effective military operations." He replied that they were indeed "*an enormous handicap, unprecedented in military history."[101]* On 6 December, Truman issued a directive requiring all military officers and diplomatic officials to clear with the State Department all but routine statements before making them public, "and...refrain from direct communications on military or foreign policy with newspapers, magazines, and other publicity media."[102] Major General Courtney Whitney gave MacArthur a legal opinion that this applied "solely to formal public statements and not to communiqués, correspondence or personal conversations."[103] MacArthur made similar remarks in press statements on 13 February and 7 March 1951.[104]

In February and March 1951, the tide of war began to turn again, and MacArthur's forces drove north. Seoul, which had fallen on 4 January,[105] was recaptured on 17 March.[106] This raised hopes in Washington that the Chinese and North Koreans might be amenable to a ceasefire agreement, and Truman prepared a statement to this effect. MacArthur was informed of it by the Joint Chiefs on 20 March, and he warned the new commander of the Eighth Army, Lieutenant General Matthew B. Ridgway, that political constraints might soon impose limits on his proposed operations.[107] On 23 March, MacArthur issued a communiqué about offering a ceasefire to the Chinese:

Of even greater significance than our tactical successes has been the clear revelation that this new enemy, Red China, of such exaggerated and vaunted military power, lacks the industrial capability to provide adequately many critical items necessary to the conduct of modern war. He lacks the manufacturing base and those raw materials needed to produce, maintain and operate even moderate air and naval power, and he cannot provide the essentials for successful ground operations, such as tanks, heavy artillery and other refinements science has introduced into the conduct of military campaigns. Formerly his great numerical potential might well have filled this gap but with the development of existing methods of mass destruction numbers alone do not offset the vulnerability inherent in such deficiencies. Control of the seas and the air, which in turn means control over supplies, communications and transportation, are no less essential and decisive now than in the past. When this control exists, as in our case, and is coupled with an inferiority of ground firepower in the enemy's case, the resulting disparity is such that it cannot be overcome by bravery, however fanatical, or the most gross indifference to human loss.

These military weaknesses have been clearly and definitely revealed since Red China entered upon its undeclared war in Korea. Even under the inhibitions which now restrict the activity of the United Nations forces and the corresponding military advantages which accrue to Red China, it has been shown its complete inability to accomplish by force of arms the conquest of Korea. The enemy, therefore must by now be painfully aware that a decision of the United Nations to depart from its tolerant effort to contain the war to the area of Korea, through an expansion of our military operations to its coastal areas and interior bases, would doom Red China to the risk of imminent military collapse. These basic facts being established, there should be no insuperable difficulty in arriving at decisions on the Korean problem if the issues are resolved on their own merits, without being burdened by extraneous matters not directly related to Korea, such as Formosa or China's seat in the United Nations.[108]

*The next day, MacArthur authorized Ridgway to advance up to 20 miles (32 km) north of the 38th Parallel.[107]Truman would later report that "I was ready to kick him into the North China Sea.*..I was never so put out in my life."[109] Truman felt that MacArthur's communiqué, which had not been cleared in accordance with the December directive, had pre-empted his own proposal. He later wrote:

This was a most extraordinary statement for a military commander of the United Nations to issue on his own responsibility. It was an act totally disregarding all directives to abstain from any declarations on foreign policy. It was in open defiance of my orders as President and as Commander-in-Chief. This was a challenge to the authority of the President under the Constitution. It also flouted the policy of the United Nations.* By this act MacArthur left me no choice - I could no longer tolerate his insubordination.[110]*


----------



## eagle1462010

konradv said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw his post stating that.............While they had surprise and numbers, they still had vulnerable supply lines...........WHICH SHOULD HAVE BEEN HIT.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Soviets would have joined in and we would have had a nuclear WW III.
Click to expand...

Russia would not have entered the War............DO you have that memo from the USSR of the time.....................................

Mac was fired because he ordered an attack on the 38th parallel...........aka to push China back and was relieved because of Politics..........Truman wanted a diplomatic solution, after he had hampered the fight by not allowing us to fight in China to cut them off.............

Truman lost the dang War, and is why their is a N. Korea today.


----------



## regent

It sounds like MacArthur gave Truman a chance for a big war, maybe a WWIII with big casualty figures and very costly but Truman didn't grab the chance so MacArthur was miffed and told the papers, and Truman fired MacArthur.
The question is: was it the wrong war, at the wrong time, with the wrong enemy?   
I think it was Kennan that said we should just bide our time, keep communism quarantined and wait for the USSR to collapse.


----------



## eagle1462010

regent said:


> It sounds like MacArthur gave Truman a chance for a big war, maybe a WWIII with big casualty figures and very costly but Truman didn't grab the chance so MacArthur was miffed and told the papers, and Truman fired MacArthur.
> The question is: was it the wrong war, at the wrong time, with the wrong enemy?
> I think it was Kennan that said we should just bide our time, keep communism quarantined and wait for the USSR to collapse.


LOL

When 400,000 Chinese went into Korea we were already at War..............Unless you want the dang political spin of it...............To say we weren't already at War with them is a JOKE.


----------



## konradv

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac was fired because he ordered an attack on the 38th parallel...........aka to push China back and was relieved because of Politics.


How could attacking the 38th parallel push the Chinese back, when they weren't even involved yet?  I think you need a review of the history of the war.  Mac could have gotten a nuclear SU involved.  Who knows what they would have done, if we'd invaded China or used nukes as Mac suggested.


----------



## regent

eagle1462010 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like MacArthur gave Truman a chance for a big war, maybe a WWIII with big casualty figures and very costly but Truman didn't grab the chance so MacArthur was miffed and told the papers, and Truman fired MacArthur.
> The question is: was it the wrong war, at the wrong time, with the wrong enemy?
> I think it was Kennan that said we should just bide our time, keep communism quarantined and wait for the USSR to collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> When 400,000 Chinese went into Korea we were already at War..............Unless you want the dang political spin of it...............To say we weren't already at War with them is a JOKE.
Click to expand...

There are wars and there are wars, some big, some little, some a fight to the finish, some, let's agree to end it. Could the Korean war have been even bigger, you bet and Truman could have pushed it bigger, or China or the USSR. 
In a way seems all sides agreed they didn't want a bigger war. Maybe MacArthur was the only one that wanted a bigger war, maybe for a finale? But more importantly for America is how did the American people feel about a bigger war?


----------



## Vigilante

This should leave a mark!


----------



## konradv

eagle1462010 said:


> When 400,000 Chinese went into Korea we were already at War..............Unless you want the dang political spin of it...............To say we weren't already at War with them is a JOKE.


At the time we were at war with NK, NOT China.  China got involved when Mac threatened to cross the Yalu.  The SU WAS in the war, however.  They were secretly flying many of NK's MIGs.


----------



## konradv

Vigilante said:


> This should leave a mark!



It certainly marks you as a doofus with little of value to say.


----------



## Vigilante

konradv said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should leave a mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly marks you as a doofus with little of value to say.
Click to expand...


A commie would say that, especially when exposed, as you are!


----------



## konradv

Vigilante said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should leave a mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly marks you as a doofus with little of value to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A commie would say that, especially when exposed, as you are!
Click to expand...

You're a truly sad case.


----------



## Vigilante

konradv said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should leave a mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly marks you as a doofus with little of value to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A commie would say that, especially when exposed, as you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a truly sad case.
Click to expand...


Communists and Democrat political influence go back longer than most of us are alive!


----------



## konradv

Vigilante said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should leave a mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly marks you as a doofus with little of value to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A commie would say that, especially when exposed, as you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a truly sad case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists and Democrat political influence go back longer than most of us are alive!
Click to expand...

Regardless of how many pictures you post, it doesn't change the fact that very little has any substance.


----------



## Vigilante

konradv said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should leave a mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly marks you as a doofus with little of value to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A commie would say that, especially when exposed, as you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a truly sad case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists and Democrat political influence go back longer than most of us are alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of how many pictures you post, it doesn't change the fact that very little has any substance.
Click to expand...


Of course there is substance, what can you refute before I put up OTHER "hitting home" small clips of the TRUTH?


----------



## Vigilante

Oh, so many QUESTION that have been left UNANSWERED...but MOST the American people KNOW the truth of!


----------



## regent

Vigilante said:


> Oh, so many QUESTION that have been left UNANSWERED...but MOST the American people KNOW the truth of!


If all Democrats are communists, what about liberals?


----------



## konradv

Vigilante said:


> Oh, so many QUESTION that have been left UNANSWERED...but MOST the American people KNOW the truth of!


I guess Americans go for them.  They've won the popular vote 5 of the last 6 elections.  It seems you're the one that's out of step and quite possibly subversive.


----------



## Vigilante

regent said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so many QUESTION that have been left UNANSWERED...but MOST the American people KNOW the truth of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all Democrats are communists, what about liberals?
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

konradv said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so many QUESTION that have been left UNANSWERED...but MOST the American people KNOW the truth of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Americans go for them.  They've won the popular vote 5 of the last 6 elections.  It seems you're the one that's out of step and quite possibly subversive.
Click to expand...


You won in 2010 and 2014.... Well THAT is news!


----------



## konradv

Vigilante said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've won the popular vote 5 of the last 6 elections.  It seems you're the one that's out of step and quite possibly subversive.
> 
> 
> 
> You won in 2010 and 2014.... Well THAT is news!
Click to expand...

Who's president?  That's all that counts and you know it.


----------



## Vigilante

konradv said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've won the popular vote 5 of the last 6 elections.  It seems you're the one that's out of step and quite possibly subversive.
> 
> 
> 
> You won in 2010 and 2014.... Well THAT is news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's president?  That's all that counts and you know it.
Click to expand...


Thus PROVING your dictator and you believe in communism...thanks for playing!


----------



## SAYIT

NYcarbineer said:


> Socialism is what keeps Communism at bay...



  Kids say the dumbest things.


----------



## Agit8r

Oh, wow.

Liberalism is the opposite of communism.  Liberalism is about guaranteeing the immunities of the individual against oppression from any would-be authority, whether it be an arbitrary military force, the folly of a misguided majority, or the caprice of more powerful individuals.  Liberalism is the basis of any proper civilization.  Oligarchy--called by any name--has no place in an enlightened society.


----------



## edthecynic

Vigilante said:


>


Gee, what a surprise, NOT!
Another fake quote, which actually came from the mouth of a hate radio shock jock, not Obama.
But you knew that before you posted.


----------



## danielpalos

Only the right is too cognitively dissonant to realize what a bunch of communists they really are; some on left even had to be better poets, for the poetic licensing.


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like someone trying to steal something we all paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The net was started with our tax dollars.  If you think that's bogus, you need to study your history, too.
Click to expand...




You moron....er, I mean 'you reliable Democrat voter, you'

Don't you realize that the same argument could be used for every inch of land and every endeavor ever?????

Here: "the government and the collective mounted the forces that fought the Indians, British, Japanese, Germans, [insert ethnicity of your choice] ...or you couldn't have built that business, auto, home, book [insert opportunity of your choice]."


No....'we didn't all pay for' the time and treasure that the broadband companies have invested.
It comes down to*an issue of private property..*..and just as eco-fascists have used government regulations to de facto deprive private land owners the use of their property, once again*the collectivist big government folks are out to co-opt what they have no right to.*


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> TCP/IP was developed by the government-funded Arpanet, the precursor of the internet.  WWW was developed by CERN, a European government-funded consortium.  I'll give you Ethernet, but that wasn't even developed by a commercial entity, but a professional non-profit association of engineers, IEEE.



TCP was developed by Bob Khan prior to joining DARPA. He collaborated with Vinton Cerf to develop the Internet Protocol while at DARPA, which melded TCP to the IP. Both private and government developed the internet. Once it went open, the private side dominated 99%.


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> Then the Soviets would have joined in and we would have had a nuclear WW III.



Hindsight is 20/20 (for those not ignorant like you.) We know the Soviets would not have supported China and were not on good terms with Mao. We also know that Russia had no nuclear weapons. Despite the work of your democrats in pumping top secret documents to the Soviets, they were barely in the lab stage. 

The ONLY reason to stop MacArthur was to prop up the faltering PRC.


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> Who's president?  That's all that counts and you know it.



That you support a dictatorship - as all you Communists do, is well known. That you are so ignorant that you think we have a dictatorship is amusing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Gee, what a surprise, NOT!
> Another fake quote, which actually came from the mouth of a hate radio shock jock, not Obama.
> But you knew that before you posted.



The quote is a joke that Columnist Mark Styne leveled against Hillary, edtheliar. People associated it with your little tin god because of his "hopey changey" meme.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hindsight is 20/20 (for those not ignorant like you.) We know the Soviets would not have supported China and were not on good terms with Mao. We also know that Russia had no nuclear weapons. Despite the work of your democrats in pumping top secret documents to the Soviets, they were barely in the lab stage.  The ONLY reason to stop MacArthur was to prop up the faltering PRC.


Hind sight is 20/20 for you too. You don't know that the SU wouldn't have aided China, if things got really bad for them.  You also haven't provided a cite that proves your contention that the SU didn't have nuclear weapons until '56.  I find that rather dubious considering they tested a weapon in '49.  I highly doubt it would have taken them that long to create a deliverable bomb.  You also haven't provided any proof that the only reason for sacking MacArthur was to save the PRC.  On the other hand, there lots of evidence of his insubordination.


----------



## Uncensored2008

konradv said:


> Hind sight is 20/20 for you too. You don't know that the SU wouldn't have aided China,



Stalin hated Mao, we DO know they wouldn't have aided China. But one could argue that we didn't know that at the time.

 if things got really bad for them.  You also haven't provided a cite that proves your contention that the SU didn't have nuclear weapons until '56.  I find that rather dubious considering they tested a weapon in '49.  I highly doubt it would have taken them that long to create a deliverable bomb.  You also haven't provided any proof that the only reason for sacking MacArthur was to save the PRC.  On the other hand, there lots of evidence of his insubordination.[/QUOTE]

{
*RDS-37[edit]*
The first Soviet test of a "true" hydrogen bomb in the megaton range was conducted on November 22, 1955. It was dubbed _RDS-37_ by the Soviets. It was of the multi-staged, radiation implosion thermonuclear design called _Sakharov's "Third Idea"_ in the USSR and the Teller-Ulam design in the USA.[5]

Joe 1, Joe 4, and RDS-37 were all tested at the Semipalatinsk Test Site in Kazakhstan.}

Soviet atomic bomb project - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

History, Comrade.


----------



## konradv

Uncensored2008 said:


> The first Soviet test of a "true" hydrogen bomb in the megaton range was conducted on November 22, 1955. It was dubbed _RDS-37_ by the Soviets. It was of the multi-staged, radiation implosion thermonuclear design called _Sakharov's "Third Idea"_ in the USSR and the Teller-Ulam design in the USA.[5]  Joe 1, Joe 4, and RDS-37 were all tested at the Semipalatinsk Test Site in Kazakhstan.


 I said nuclear weapons.  That includes A-bombs.  The first test was in '49.  I doubt it took seven years to make a working model.  Your cite, while interesting, is off-point.

Stalin didn't like Hitler either, but that didn't stop him from signing an agreement to split Poland.  Besides the Sino-Soviet split didn't come to head until 1960, long after Stalin's death.
Sino-Soviet split - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what a surprise, NOT!
> Another fake quote, which actually came from the mouth of a hate radio shock jock, not Obama.
> But you knew that before you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote is a joke that Columnist Mark Styne leveled against Hillary, edtheliar. People associated it with your little tin god because of his "hopey changey" meme.
Click to expand...

IOW, yes it is a fake quote made up by hate radio shock jock Mock Swyne, but it was leveled against McCain and Hillary and ALL politicians. So like all quotes put in quotation marks by the Right, it is as phony as a three dollar bill.

Right wingers associate it with Obama because The Right are pathological liars incapable of ever telling the truth.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> IOW, yes it is a fake quote made up by hate radio shock jock Mock Swyne, but it was leveled against McCain and Hillary and ALL politicians. So like all quotes put in quotation marks by the Right, it is as phony as a three dollar bill.
> 
> Right wingers associate it with Obama because The Right are pathological liars incapable of ever telling the truth.



Styne is a newpaper columnist, sploogy.

If you were literate, you may have known this...


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, yes it is a fake quote made up by hate radio shock jock Mock Swyne, but it was leveled against McCain and Hillary and ALL politicians. So like all quotes put in quotation marks by the Right, it is as phony as a three dollar bill.
> 
> Right wingers associate it with Obama because The Right are pathological liars incapable of ever telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Styne is a newpaper columnist, sploogy.
> 
> If you were literate, you may have known this...
Click to expand...

I heard him on GOP hate radio today.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> I heard him on GOP hate radio today.



Is any radio not dedicated to praise and worship of Obama "hate," edtheliar?

Should it be a federal crime to speak critically of your beloved ruler and god?


----------



## eagle1462010

konradv said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac was fired because he ordered an attack on the 38th parallel...........aka to push China back and was relieved because of Politics.
> 
> 
> 
> How could attacking the 38th parallel push the Chinese back, when they weren't even involved yet?  I think you need a review of the history of the war.  Mac could have gotten a nuclear SU involved.  Who knows what they would have done, if we'd invaded China or used nukes as Mac suggested.
Click to expand...

At the end of the War he ordered an attack 20 miles into the 38th Parallel, but was relieved of command for doing so..................

My point was the planned attack against the CHINESE, but Truman fired him before the attack began and the order never took place because Truman was read to negotiate an end to the War instead of WINNING IT..................

And again, Truman had already hosed Mac by not letting him cut the supply lines from China and follow their migs back into their airspace.  POLITICS ruled the rules of engagement, and Migs could leave the area after attacking our troops without engagement by our aircraft.  As soon as they got over there they said SAFE.........LIKE IT WAS A KID'S GAME OF TAG.

Mac approached the Yalu River in finishing off the North Korean Army, but WASN'T going to cross the Yalu River..........He was taking KOREA, NOT CHINA.......................

Politicians hosed our military then by not allowing the bridges to be blown, following enemy aircraft into China, and not hitting supply lines in China as well..............This is STANDARD MILITARY STRATEGY for these Generals............and Politicians shut it down which is BS.


----------



## eagle1462010

From my post 285

*The next day, MacArthur authorized Ridgway to advance up to 20 miles (32 km) north of the 38th Parallel.[107]Truman would later report that "I was ready to kick him into the North China Sea.*..I was never so put out in my life."[109] Truman felt that MacArthur's communiqué, which had not been cleared in accordance with the December directive, had pre-empted his own proposal. He later wrote:

This was a most extraordinary statement for a military commander of the United Nations to issue on his own responsibility. It was an act totally disregarding all directives to abstain from any declarations on foreign policy. It was in open defiance of my orders as President and as Commander-in-Chief. This was a challenge to the authority of the President under the Constitution. It also flouted the policy of the United Nations.* By this act MacArthur left me no choice - I could no longer tolerate his insubordination.[110]*
*
I backed up my HISTORY.........yet I'm told to learn it...............I had already spelled it out in RED backing up my post.*


----------



## eagle1462010

regent said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like MacArthur gave Truman a chance for a big war, maybe a WWIII with big casualty figures and very costly but Truman didn't grab the chance so MacArthur was miffed and told the papers, and Truman fired MacArthur.
> The question is: was it the wrong war, at the wrong time, with the wrong enemy?
> I think it was Kennan that said we should just bide our time, keep communism quarantined and wait for the USSR to collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> When 400,000 Chinese went into Korea we were already at War..............Unless you want the dang political spin of it...............To say we weren't already at War with them is a JOKE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are wars and there are wars, some big, some little, some a fight to the finish, some, let's agree to end it. Could the Korean war have been even bigger, you bet and Truman could have pushed it bigger, or China or the USSR.
> In a way seems all sides agreed they didn't want a bigger war. Maybe MacArthur was the only one that wanted a bigger war, maybe for a finale? But more importantly for America is how did the American people feel about a bigger war?
Click to expand...

Generals like MacArthur fight to Win a WAR ALWAYS...............His men were getting killed by the Chinese so as far as he was concerned he was already at War with the Chinese................His job was to take Korea, not the final imaginary line made by Politicians............the 38th Parallel...................

Truman stripped him of ability to implement proper attacks on their supply lines, and ditched his ability to take out the Chinese migs who were safe whenever they crossed back over..............

China and Russia didn't want an all out War with us............they only wanted to fight in Korea alone..........Their lines should have been cut...................and it wouldn't have turned into another nuclear fight..........even though Truman released possible authority to Mac for their use.....................

Either way, TRUMAN is responsible for the North Korea we have today.


----------



## konradv

MacArthur was reckless in action and words.  He had no reason to run his mouth and basically goad the Chinese into war, which he wanted to end with nuclear weapons.  Had that happened, IMO, the SU would have retaliated in kind.  Sacking him for insubordination was the only thing Truman could do and maintain his credibility as CinC.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....


No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.


----------



## eagle1462010

konradv said:


> MacArthur was reckless in action and words.  He had no reason to run his mouth and basically goad the Chinese into war, which he wanted to end with nuclear weapons.  Had that happened, IMO, the SU would have retaliated in kind.  Sacking him for insubordination was the only thing Truman could do and maintain his credibility as CinC.


In the same article, the ultimate authority to use Nuclear Weapons comes from the CinC.............Now and back then..........Mac even stated the same...........Mac no authority to use them without the explicit permission of Truman.

The Nuclear issue is a non issue as it couldn't be used without the President's authorization.  It changes nothing I have posted so far...........and Truman had already screwed Mac by not allowing him to hit China to prevent supplies from coming to the Chinese troops in Korea.


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
Click to expand...

Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................

The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............

Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
Click to expand...


Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
Click to expand...


Between what years did non fiat capitalism work?


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
Click to expand...

LOL

That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.

Christians did it................LOL


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between what years did non fiat capitalism work?
Click to expand...

Every economy has it ups and down, recessions and booms...........It wasn't until we came off the Gold standard that we started the FIAT trend.  After WWII, the world was in ruins............America wasn't and our production of EVERYTHING WENT THROUGH THE ROOF..............As our products were sold all over the world..............
So, for most of it after WWII we had a great economy under CAPITALISM.............

Prehistoric...........barter........no money.......ugh ugh................fish for a deer skin..........5 fish for one skin................and etc................bartering for goods and services without money............IS CAPITALISM..............Money was created to access a value to goods....................because trying to trade a fish for a skin across the country is impossible.......................

CAPITALISM is creating GOODS OR SERVICES that others want and get PAID FOR IT in return.......whether by barter or paper substitute..............and it has worked since the cavemen.


----------



## eagle1462010

I'm not going to turn this into another thread on the markets and fiat currency..........this thread is about COMMUNISM AND IT SUCKS.


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
Click to expand...


How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.

And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.

Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
Click to expand...

Whatever................as I didn't specify a religion for Stalin or Mao did I.................You are the one trying to divert the thread into A CHRISTIANS SUCK THREAD...............

Your making shit up not posted, as you twist any thread to your own bs that didn't exist until you showed up.

Now tell me the mass murders of their own's RELIGION................I don't know what religion these Genocidal maniacs believed in...................


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard him on GOP hate radio today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is any radio not dedicated to praise and worship of Obama "hate," edtheliar?
> 
> Should it be a federal crime to speak critically of your beloved ruler and god?
Click to expand...

GOP hate radio was spewing hate long before Obama came on the scene, as you well know!!!


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever................as I didn't specify a religion for Stalin or Mao did I.................You are the one trying to divert the thread into A CHRISTIANS SUCK THREAD...............
> 
> Your making shit up not posted, as you twist any thread to your own bs that didn't exist until you showed up.
> 
> Now tell me the mass murders of their own's RELIGION................I don't know what religion these Genocidal maniacs believed in...................
Click to expand...


Let's get back on topic then. Do you know when the black freedom riders in the civil rights movement tried to ride on a grayhound bus the kkk burned the bus. Besides the N word they called them commies.  Are you really pulling the red scare card today?

Were not commies or socialists. We just want our fair share back. Before Bush the rich had 75% of the nations wealth now they have 90. Unregulated free market capitalism did work. Hate to say we told you so.


----------



## konradv

eagle1462010 said:


> In the same article, the ultimate authority to use Nuclear Weapons comes from the CinC.  Now and back then.  Mac even stated the same.  Mac no authority to use them without the explicit permission of Truman.The Nuclear issue is a non issue as it couldn't be used without the President's authorization.  It changes nothing I have posted so far and Truman had already screwed Mac by not allowing him to hit China to prevent supplies from coming to the Chinese troops in Korea.


The bottom line isn't what MacArthur could do, but what the Chinese and Soviets thought he might do, because he ran his mouth and implied he had the means.  The bottom line, IMO, is that MacArthur was sacked for insubordination, NOT because he wanted to save the Chinese army.  That's totally ludicrous considering the man Truman was, a loyal American.


----------



## Yarddog

CrusaderFrank said:


> They still hate Reagan for calling the USSR an Evil Empire, promising to defeat it and collapsing their empire



Sure, the Dems back then really wanted communism to work,  I think they were really dissapointed


----------



## konradv

sealybobo said:


> Do you know when the black freedom riders in the civil rights movement tried to ride on a grayhound bus the kkk burned the bus. Besides the N word they called them commies.  Are you really pulling the red scare card today?


It's weird how some on the right still call MLK a commie, while others claim he was really a conservative!!!  Which is it?


----------



## sealybobo

Yarddog said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still hate Reagan for calling the USSR an Evil Empire, promising to defeat it and collapsing their empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the Dems back then really wanted communism to work,  I think they were really dissapointed
Click to expand...


Just because we disagree with lord Reagan doesn't mean we were rooting for Russia. But that's how republicans are with Obama. They'd love for him and the dems to fail back when we were in charge. In fact they obstructed and slowed our recovery all for politics. Treasonist


----------



## sealybobo

konradv said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when the black freedom riders in the civil rights movement tried to ride on a grayhound bus the kkk burned the bus. Besides the N word they called them commies.  Are you really pulling the red scare card today?
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird how some on the right still call MLK a commie, while others claim he was really a conservative!!!  Which is it?
Click to expand...


They call anyone who disagrees with them Commy or socialist. All my con friends do it. They're brainwashed with two or three easy talking points that put you on the defensive and they control the conversation


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still hate Reagan for calling the USSR an Evil Empire, promising to defeat it and collapsing their empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the Dems back then really wanted communism to work,  I think they were really dissapointed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we disagree with lord Reagan doesn't mean we were rooting for Russia. But that's how republicans are with Obama. They'd love for him and the dems to fail back when we were in charge. In fact they obstructed and slowed our recovery all for politics. Treasonist
Click to expand...


But you admit you love Communism and the USSR, right?


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
Click to expand...



"No one wants to be communist stupid."
. "I like cooking my family and my pets." 
Use commas, don't be a psycho.



So.....how to explain the confluence of the aims of the Democrat Party and the Communist Party?

 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.


2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.


3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.


4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.


5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.


6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.


7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.


8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."



9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."



10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.


11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."

12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.


13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce


Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
Wadda coincidence, huh?


I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...

The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
Click to expand...





That's a lie.
It's spread by secularists, and believed by idiots.


Let’s take a look at _secularism’s _rich history of mass murder, and we need not go back a thousand years to make the point. Here are the 800 pound gorilla death totals from some notable secular leaders from the recent past (from the book Death by Government by R.J. Rummel):


 14 Liberal Demagoguery Hate and Violence 8211 A Compendium 






 14 Liberal Demagoguery Hate and Violence 8211 A Compendium


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
Click to expand...




"And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism."
I have to stop saying "how stupid can you be...you take it as a challenge."

Atheism is essential to the nature of communism.

1. As one of his friends later recalled, "Vladimir Ilych Ulyanov (Lenin) had the courage to come out and say openly that famine would have numerous positive results...Famine, he explained....would bring about the next stage more rapidly, and usher in socialism, the stage that necessarily followed capitalism. Famine would also destroy faith, not only in the tsar, but in God, too." 
The Black Book of Communism, p.123-124.


2.*There is no God:*
This concept is an essential element of Marxism. As Lenin stated:* "Atheism is a natural and inseparable portion of Marxism, *of the theory and practice of Scientific Socialism." If God exists and is in supreme command of the universe, He possesses discretionary power, and His actions cannot always be calculated accurately in advance. The whole edifice of Marxism collapses.

When *Marx and the Communists deny the existence of God*, they simultaneously deny the authority of the Ten Commandments, the existence of absolute standards of right and wrong, of good and evil; and man is left on the playing fields of the universe without a referee, without a book of rules. The winning side in any conflict can decide on what rules of conduct to apply. Morality is the creation of the victor.
The Schwarz Report Essays


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism."
> I have to stop saying "how stupid can you be...you take it as a challenge."
> 
> Atheism is essential to the nature of communism.
> 
> 1. As one of his friends later recalled, "Vladimir Ilych Ulyanov (Lenin) had the courage to come out and say openly that famine would have numerous positive results...Famine, he explained....would bring about the next stage more rapidly, and usher in socialism, the stage that necessarily followed capitalism. Famine would also destroy faith, not only in the tsar, but in God, too."
> The Black Book of Communism, p.123-124.
> 
> 
> 2.*There is no God:*
> This concept is an essential element of Marxism. As Lenin stated:* "Atheism is a natural and inseparable portion of Marxism, *of the theory and practice of Scientific Socialism." If God exists and is in supreme command of the universe, He possesses discretionary power, and His actions cannot always be calculated accurately in advance. The whole edifice of Marxism collapses.
> 
> When *Marx and the Communists deny the existence of God*, they simultaneously deny the authority of the Ten Commandments, the existence of absolute standards of right and wrong, of good and evil; and man is left on the playing fields of the universe without a referee, without a book of rules. The winning side in any conflict can decide on what rules of conduct to apply. Morality is the creation of the victor.
> The Schwarz Report Essays
Click to expand...


The underlined part is a fallacy of false Cause or a false dichotomy, since, our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals as citizen of our republic.  What isn't covered by our Ten Amendments.  In any case, as part of our supreme law of the land, our Ten Amendments are more supreme than Any commandments of even Religion, simply Because, our Founding Fathers spake it so, in Article the Sixth.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "No one wants to be communist stupid."
> . "I like cooking my family and my pets."
> Use commas, don't be a psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how to explain the confluence of the aims of the Democrat Party and the Communist Party?
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Wadda coincidence, huh?
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
Click to expand...


You're a nut and I would have to spend all day addressing every one of your wrong talking points.  Not gonna do it.

What would you have instead of the UN?  Why do we have a Federal Government in the USA?  Why don't we just have state governments and do away with the Federal Government?  Same reason we have a UN.  Without the UN, how will the countries of the world get together?  Is it perfect?  No, but neither is the USA.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
> It's spread by secularists, and believed by idiots.
> 
> 
> Let’s take a look at _secularism’s _rich history of mass murder, and we need not go back a thousand years to make the point. Here are the 800 pound gorilla death totals from some notable secular leaders from the recent past (from the book Death by Government by R.J. Rummel):
> 
> 
> 14 Liberal Demagoguery Hate and Violence 8211 A Compendium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Liberal Demagoguery Hate and Violence 8211 A Compendium
Click to expand...


Drop in the bucket compared to Christians.  Remember you have to take credit for the Muslims.  They are theists killing in the name of too.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism."
> I have to stop saying "how stupid can you be...you take it as a challenge."
> 
> Atheism is essential to the nature of communism.
> 
> 1. As one of his friends later recalled, "Vladimir Ilych Ulyanov (Lenin) had the courage to come out and say openly that famine would have numerous positive results...Famine, he explained....would bring about the next stage more rapidly, and usher in socialism, the stage that necessarily followed capitalism. Famine would also destroy faith, not only in the tsar, but in God, too."
> The Black Book of Communism, p.123-124.
> 
> 
> 2.*There is no God:*
> This concept is an essential element of Marxism. As Lenin stated:* "Atheism is a natural and inseparable portion of Marxism, *of the theory and practice of Scientific Socialism." If God exists and is in supreme command of the universe, He possesses discretionary power, and His actions cannot always be calculated accurately in advance. The whole edifice of Marxism collapses.
> 
> When *Marx and the Communists deny the existence of God*, they simultaneously deny the authority of the Ten Commandments, the existence of absolute standards of right and wrong, of good and evil; and man is left on the playing fields of the universe without a referee, without a book of rules. The winning side in any conflict can decide on what rules of conduct to apply. Morality is the creation of the victor.
> The Schwarz Report Essays
Click to expand...


This guy in Iran questioned something in the koran and they killed him.


----------



## PoliticalChic

danielpalos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism."
> I have to stop saying "how stupid can you be...you take it as a challenge."
> 
> Atheism is essential to the nature of communism.
> 
> 1. As one of his friends later recalled, "Vladimir Ilych Ulyanov (Lenin) had the courage to come out and say openly that famine would have numerous positive results...Famine, he explained....would bring about the next stage more rapidly, and usher in socialism, the stage that necessarily followed capitalism. Famine would also destroy faith, not only in the tsar, but in God, too."
> The Black Book of Communism, p.123-124.
> 
> 
> 2.*There is no God:*
> This concept is an essential element of Marxism. As Lenin stated:* "Atheism is a natural and inseparable portion of Marxism, *of the theory and practice of Scientific Socialism." If God exists and is in supreme command of the universe, He possesses discretionary power, and His actions cannot always be calculated accurately in advance. The whole edifice of Marxism collapses.
> 
> When *Marx and the Communists deny the existence of God*, they simultaneously deny the authority of the Ten Commandments, the existence of absolute standards of right and wrong, of good and evil; and man is left on the playing fields of the universe without a referee, without a book of rules. The winning side in any conflict can decide on what rules of conduct to apply. Morality is the creation of the victor.
> The Schwarz Report Essays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The underlined part is a fallacy of false Cause or a false dichotomy, since, our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals as citizen of our republic.  What isn't covered by our Ten Amendments.  In any case, as part of our supreme law of the land, our Ten Amendments are more supreme than Any commandments of even Religion, simply Because, our Founding Fathers spake it so, in Article the Sixth.
Click to expand...




Why do you insist on appearing the dope?

The post to which you supposedly are responding does not refer to the Founders, does it.


What and who is specifically mentioned, you dolt?


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "No one wants to be communist stupid."
> . "I like cooking my family and my pets."
> Use commas, don't be a psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how to explain the confluence of the aims of the Democrat Party and the Communist Party?
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Wadda coincidence, huh?
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nut and I would have to spend all day addressing every one of your wrong talking points.  Not gonna do it.
> 
> What would you have instead of the UN?  Why do we have a Federal Government in the USA?  Why don't we just have state governments and do away with the Federal Government?  Same reason we have a UN.  Without the UN, how will the countries of the world get together?  Is it perfect?  No, but neither is the USA.
Click to expand...



1. "You're a nut and I would have to spend all day addressing every one of your wrong talking points. Not gonna do it."
Which leads to the simple, yet overwhelming, conclusion that I am correct.


2. "What would you have instead of the UN?"
National sovereignty.
The United Nations was the brainchild of Joseph Stalin; the first Sec'y General was a Soviet Spy; the charter gave Staling three votes to the US's single vote.

3 "Why do we have a Federal Government in the USA?  Why don't we just have state governments and do away with the Federal Government? "
You're an idiot: "The term "federalism" is also used to describe a system of government in whichsovereignty is constitutionally divided between a central governing authority and constituent political units (such as states or provinces)."
Federalism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
> It's spread by secularists, and believed by idiots.
> 
> 
> Let’s take a look at _secularism’s _rich history of mass murder, and we need not go back a thousand years to make the point. Here are the 800 pound gorilla death totals from some notable secular leaders from the recent past (from the book Death by Government by R.J. Rummel):
> 
> 
> 14 Liberal Demagoguery Hate and Violence 8211 A Compendium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Liberal Demagoguery Hate and Violence 8211 A Compendium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop in the bucket compared to Christians.  Remember you have to take credit for the Muslims.  They are theists killing in the name of too.
Click to expand...




Are you a liar or a moron?

"Some people blame organized religion for most of history's killings. It is also sometimes claimed that more people have been killed in the name of Christ than for any other reason.

*The total number of deaths estimated to lie at the feet of humanity's poor practice of Christianity is approximately 17 million.*This number would include ancient wars, theCrusades, theInquisitions, various European wars during the Middle Ages, and witchcraft trials."
Ibid.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "No one wants to be communist stupid."
> . "I like cooking my family and my pets."
> Use commas, don't be a psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> So.....how to explain the confluence of the aims of the Democrat Party and the Communist Party?
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> Wadda coincidence, huh?
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nut and I would have to spend all day addressing every one of your wrong talking points.  Not gonna do it.
> 
> What would you have instead of the UN?  Why do we have a Federal Government in the USA?  Why don't we just have state governments and do away with the Federal Government?  Same reason we have a UN.  Without the UN, how will the countries of the world get together?  Is it perfect?  No, but neither is the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "You're a nut and I would have to spend all day addressing every one of your wrong talking points. Not gonna do it."
> Which leads to the simple, yet overwhelming, conclusion that I am correct.
> 
> 
> 2. "What would you have instead of the UN?"
> National sovereignty.
> The United Nations was the brainchild of Joseph Stalin; the first Sec'y General was a Soviet Spy; the charter gave Staling three votes to the US's single vote.
> 
> 3 "Why do we have a Federal Government in the USA?  Why don't we just have state governments and do away with the Federal Government? "
> You're an idiot: "The term "federalism" is also used to describe a system of government in whichsovereignty is constitutionally divided between a central governing authority and constituent political units (such as states or provinces)."
> Federalism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Well then you dope you should realize that in the UN, the "states" that are members also have sovereignty.  And before Bush we didn't invade other sovereign states.  


Federated state, a political entity forming part of a federal sovereign state such as the United States, Australia, India and Brazil
Australian state
Brazilian state
German state
Indian state
Malaysian state
Mexican state
Nigerian state
Sudanese state
South Sudanese state
U.S. state
Venezuelan state


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be communist stupid.  Tell me though how well your unregulated free market capitalism has done in the last 100 years. Barely surviving. At least twice we had to bail our your economic gods who were too big to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
> It's spread by secularists, and believed by idiots.
> 
> 
> Let’s take a look at _secularism’s _rich history of mass murder, and we need not go back a thousand years to make the point. Here are the 800 pound gorilla death totals from some notable secular leaders from the recent past (from the book Death by Government by R.J. Rummel):
> 
> 
> 14 Liberal Demagoguery Hate and Violence 8211 A Compendium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Liberal Demagoguery Hate and Violence 8211 A Compendium
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop in the bucket compared to Christians.  Remember you have to take credit for the Muslims.  They are theists killing in the name of too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a liar or a moron?
> 
> "Some people blame organized religion for most of history's killings. It is also sometimes claimed that more people have been killed in the name of Christ than for any other reason.
> 
> *The total number of deaths estimated to lie at the feet of humanity's poor practice of Christianity is approximately 17 million.*This number would include ancient wars, theCrusades, theInquisitions, various European wars during the Middle Ages, and witchcraft trials."
> Ibid.
Click to expand...


And some fools blame atheists for Mao and Stalin and Pol Pot.  

None of them did what they did in the name of atheism.  But you theists kill in the name of god all the time.  You Christians did it a lot more in the past, but you still do it to this day.  Religion played a role in invading Iraq.  And religion played a role in who we dropped the bomb on in ww2.  Do we drop it on the white Catholics in Germany or the slant eye devils in Japan.  Which would  you pick?  

_“With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion.”_ – Steven Weinberg


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism."
> I have to stop saying "how stupid can you be...you take it as a challenge."
> 
> Atheism is essential to the nature of communism.
> 
> 1. As one of his friends later recalled, "Vladimir Ilych Ulyanov (Lenin) had the courage to come out and say openly that famine would have numerous positive results...Famine, he explained....would bring about the next stage more rapidly, and usher in socialism, the stage that necessarily followed capitalism. Famine would also destroy faith, not only in the tsar, but in God, too."
> The Black Book of Communism, p.123-124.
> 
> 
> 2.*There is no God:*
> This concept is an essential element of Marxism. As Lenin stated:* "Atheism is a natural and inseparable portion of Marxism, *of the theory and practice of Scientific Socialism." If God exists and is in supreme command of the universe, He possesses discretionary power, and His actions cannot always be calculated accurately in advance. The whole edifice of Marxism collapses.
> 
> When *Marx and the Communists deny the existence of God*, they simultaneously deny the authority of the Ten Commandments, the existence of absolute standards of right and wrong, of good and evil; and man is left on the playing fields of the universe without a referee, without a book of rules. The winning side in any conflict can decide on what rules of conduct to apply. Morality is the creation of the victor.
> The Schwarz Report Essays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The underlined part is a fallacy of false Cause or a false dichotomy, since, our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals as citizen of our republic.  What isn't covered by our Ten Amendments.  In any case, as part of our supreme law of the land, our Ten Amendments are more supreme than Any commandments of even Religion, simply Because, our Founding Fathers spake it so, in Article the Sixth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on appearing the dope?
> 
> The post to which you supposedly are responding does not refer to the Founders, does it.
> 
> 
> What and who is specifically mentioned, you dolt?
Click to expand...


One more thing.  Number 38 explains why you are wrong.  For me to explain it in my own words would take too much time.  You aren't worth it.  Look into all the highlighted points too.  If you want to know the real truth, you need to look deep.  You are as deluded as any Muslim, Mormon or Jehova.  Yet like you they think they are right.  Why don't you ever argue with them?  Us atheists just say you are all wrong, across the board.  PERIOD. 

*Atheism inspired Nazism/Communism/Social Darwinism.*
An ad hominem deflection which demonstrates a failure to understand that atheism is simply a lack of belief in god(s), with no inherit moral, political or philosophical baggage, and thus no line can be drawn from it to the aforementioned ideologies. In the same vein, democracy could be called atheistic. See also: Association fallacy, appeal to emotion and irrelevant thesis.

Hitler was religious and publicly decried atheism. See also: Nazism and Religion,Reductio ad Hitlerum.  So even if privately he was an atheist it shouldn't matter.  He used religion as a tool to get the Germans to go along.  They were gods chosen people.  Who were his soldiers?  They were Catholic Germans.  You know the saying there are no atheists in fox holes?  You better believe those Germans thought they were on the side of right and gods chosen people, just like white slave owners in America in the 1600's believed and white racists in the 1960's were Christians.

Stalinism and Communism exercised gosateizm (state atheism) based on the ideology of Marxism-Leninism. Atheism was a means to an end, _not a cause_. See also: Soviet Union and Religion.

Why there is no god


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still hate Reagan for calling the USSR an Evil Empire, promising to defeat it and collapsing their empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the Dems back then really wanted communism to work,  I think they were really dissapointed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we disagree with lord Reagan doesn't mean we were rooting for Russia. But that's how republicans are with Obama. They'd love for him and the dems to fail back when we were in charge. In fact they obstructed and slowed our recovery all for politics. Treasonist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you admit you love Communism and the USSR, right?
Click to expand...


No.  And I wish you would stop calling Democrats communists because it isn't working and makes me not take you righties seriously.  Its like I instantly know you are a brainwashed right wing fool the minute you say that one word.

Real Communism is the kind that was practiced in the former Soviet Union. It can be found in Cuba and North Korea where the state controls all power and property,and the people have none.

First of all we don't want to control all power and property and secondly, it is the GOP with their lobbyists and Citizens United who have taken the power of the people away.  What ever happened to one man one vote and campaign finance reform?  Oh I forgot, you fascists want no regulations so you can have all the power.  You want to shrink the size of government to a level so that it is powerless to stop the corporate polluters and slave laborers.  You want social darwinism, winner take all.  Basically Libertarians.  Show me a time in history when that worked.  The best time we had was from 1950 to 1999 when unions were strong, labor laws were put in place, pensions, affordable healthcare, free public schools and college was inexpensive.  All done by a government.  Meanwhile the corporations and the rich did just fine.  But they are greedy.  They want it all.  They always have.  So starting with Reagan they started doing away with the New Deal and Unions.  Sent jobs overseas.  

Your way of Capitalism doesn't work.  Our way does.  Call it socialism if you want, corporations need to be regulated and if they can't do something, like deliver mail anywhere in the USA no matter how remote for the price of a stamp, that's why we have a socialist Post office.  But the GOP want to do away with that.  So it'll cost $50 if you want to mail something to your hick relatives in the sticks.


----------



## sealybobo

Republicans think Democrats want the government to have too much power.  Democrats think Republicans want the government to not have enough power so it is powerless against the rich.  Basically they want a puppet government that serves the rich and corporations, not the poor.  

This is nothing new in human history.  The Greeks and their democracy was the same way.  It wasn't for the poor and they owned slaves.  Only the rich are smart enough to decide things.  Not the masses.  Republicans to this day believe this.  You'll notice it when they delight in the fact that only 30% of the voting population shows up to vote.  They don't think those other 70% should vote because they aren't smart enough.  Well neither are middle class people who vote GOP.  That doesn't stop them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Does anyone believe that Communist regimes start out promising slavery, poverty, control and mass murder?

They start out just where our progressives are today: the rich are holding you down so kill the rich if you want to get ahead


----------



## Yarddog

sealybobo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still hate Reagan for calling the USSR an Evil Empire, promising to defeat it and collapsing their empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the Dems back then really wanted communism to work,  I think they were really dissapointed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we disagree with lord Reagan doesn't mean we were rooting for Russia. But that's how republicans are with Obama. They'd love for him and the dems to fail back when we were in charge. In fact they obstructed and slowed our recovery all for politics. Treasonist
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> Republicans think Democrats want the government to have too much power.  Democrats think Republicans want the government to not have enough power so it is powerless against the rich.  Basically they want a puppet government that serves the rich and corporations, not the poor.
> 
> This is nothing new in human history.  The Greeks and their democracy was the same way.  It wasn't for the poor and they owned slaves.  Only the rich are smart enough to decide things.  Not the masses.  Republicans to this day believe this.  You'll notice it when they delight in the fact that only 30% of the voting population shows up to vote.  They don't think those other 70% should vote because they aren't smart enough.  Well neither are middle class people who vote GOP.  That doesn't stop them.




The tendency of all governments is to move towards total control.  Thats the trend.   As they establish and grow burocracies like the EPA that create laws though regulations, you can watch your freedoms very slowly dissapear. Were not there yet, but the government expansion makes life hard for the little guy who has to follow all their rules. The Government determines who is considered rich and who is not, and whos money is to be to distributed to whom,  I dont think the average democrat is a communist by far,  but I believe the elites in washington love the idea of the socialist/communist model.  They want to move us in that direction , but they cant do it all at once.  Republicans I feel dont give a damn really either,  there really is no party that represents the people anymore, to them were all citizens of the world,  you can see that in our immigration policies,  so who does washington represent anyway these days? besides themselves. Never trust any of them, 
only try to vote for the lesser of the evils


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism."
> I have to stop saying "how stupid can you be...you take it as a challenge."
> 
> Atheism is essential to the nature of communism.
> 
> 1. As one of his friends later recalled, "Vladimir Ilych Ulyanov (Lenin) had the courage to come out and say openly that famine would have numerous positive results...Famine, he explained....would bring about the next stage more rapidly, and usher in socialism, the stage that necessarily followed capitalism. Famine would also destroy faith, not only in the tsar, but in God, too."
> The Black Book of Communism, p.123-124.
> 
> 
> 2.*There is no God:*
> This concept is an essential element of Marxism. As Lenin stated:* "Atheism is a natural and inseparable portion of Marxism, *of the theory and practice of Scientific Socialism." If God exists and is in supreme command of the universe, He possesses discretionary power, and His actions cannot always be calculated accurately in advance. The whole edifice of Marxism collapses.
> 
> When *Marx and the Communists deny the existence of God*, they simultaneously deny the authority of the Ten Commandments, the existence of absolute standards of right and wrong, of good and evil; and man is left on the playing fields of the universe without a referee, without a book of rules. The winning side in any conflict can decide on what rules of conduct to apply. Morality is the creation of the victor.
> The Schwarz Report Essays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The underlined part is a fallacy of false Cause or a false dichotomy, since, our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals as citizen of our republic.  What isn't covered by our Ten Amendments.  In any case, as part of our supreme law of the land, our Ten Amendments are more supreme than Any commandments of even Religion, simply Because, our Founding Fathers spake it so, in Article the Sixth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on appearing the dope?
> 
> The post to which you supposedly are responding does not refer to the Founders, does it.
> 
> 
> What and who is specifically mentioned, you dolt?
Click to expand...


dude, it helps if you have a clue and a Cause.  are you on the right?


----------



## PoliticalChic

danielpalos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism."
> I have to stop saying "how stupid can you be...you take it as a challenge."
> 
> Atheism is essential to the nature of communism.
> 
> 1. As one of his friends later recalled, "Vladimir Ilych Ulyanov (Lenin) had the courage to come out and say openly that famine would have numerous positive results...Famine, he explained....would bring about the next stage more rapidly, and usher in socialism, the stage that necessarily followed capitalism. Famine would also destroy faith, not only in the tsar, but in God, too."
> The Black Book of Communism, p.123-124.
> 
> 
> 2.*There is no God:*
> This concept is an essential element of Marxism. As Lenin stated:* "Atheism is a natural and inseparable portion of Marxism, *of the theory and practice of Scientific Socialism." If God exists and is in supreme command of the universe, He possesses discretionary power, and His actions cannot always be calculated accurately in advance. The whole edifice of Marxism collapses.
> 
> When *Marx and the Communists deny the existence of God*, they simultaneously deny the authority of the Ten Commandments, the existence of absolute standards of right and wrong, of good and evil; and man is left on the playing fields of the universe without a referee, without a book of rules. The winning side in any conflict can decide on what rules of conduct to apply. Morality is the creation of the victor.
> The Schwarz Report Essays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The underlined part is a fallacy of false Cause or a false dichotomy, since, our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals as citizen of our republic.  What isn't covered by our Ten Amendments.  In any case, as part of our supreme law of the land, our Ten Amendments are more supreme than Any commandments of even Religion, simply Because, our Founding Fathers spake it so, in Article the Sixth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on appearing the dope?
> 
> The post to which you supposedly are responding does not refer to the Founders, does it.
> 
> 
> What and who is specifically mentioned, you dolt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, it helps if you have a clue and a Cause.  are you on the right?
Click to expand...






As you are now in full flight from your post, can we agree that it was simply an irrelevant word salad, and you regret posting it?


----------



## danielpalos

The underlined part is a fallacy of false Cause or a false dichotomy, since, our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals as citizen of our republic. What isn't covered by our Ten Amendments. In any case, as part of our supreme law of the land, our Ten Amendments are more supreme than Any commandments of even Religion, simply Because, our Founding Fathers spake it so, in Article the Sixth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

danielpalos said:


> The underlined part is a fallacy of false Cause or a false dichotomy, since, our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals as citizen of our republic. What isn't covered by our Ten Amendments. In any case, as part of our supreme law of the land, our Ten Amendments are more supreme than Any commandments of even Religion, simply Because, our Founding Fathers spake it so, in Article the Sixth.




What am I, a bug-light for morons????

Last time: I responded to this statement..."And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism."

I made clear that communism and atheism are intimately joined.

Some moron....you.....brought up the Founder....probably the result of a severe head injury.

You are dismissed.


----------



## danielpalos

Does it matter if they are "joined at the hip", if our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals for us, and Told us so, in Article the Sixth?


----------



## PoliticalChic

danielpalos said:


> Does it matter if they are "joined at the hip", if our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals for us, and Told us so, in Article the Sixth?




Remember the first thing you heard the paramedics say after your accident…”there must be another cerebral hemisphere around here somewhere…” 

Sorry they couldn’t come up with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did the Markets become True Capitalism...........................
> 
> The manipulation of Markets is not the creation of REAL PRODUCTS AND GOODS, it is the manipulation via FIAT currency which makes the day.  When the Markets actually produce REAL PRODUCTS LET ME KNOW...............
> 
> Do they build lumber................a car..................gasoline...............NO THEY DON'T............CAPITALISM WORKS, and COMMUNISM IS BS....................I've already posted the data on the Communist and Socialist like Stalin........their contribution to the world is the SLAUGHTER OF ABOUT 100 MILLION PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever................as I didn't specify a religion for Stalin or Mao did I.................You are the one trying to divert the thread into A CHRISTIANS SUCK THREAD...............
> 
> Your making shit up not posted, as you twist any thread to your own bs that didn't exist until you showed up.
> 
> Now tell me the mass murders of their own's RELIGION................I don't know what religion these Genocidal maniacs believed in...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's get back on topic then. Do you know when the black freedom riders in the civil rights movement tried to ride on a grayhound bus the kkk burned the bus. Besides the N word they called them commies.  Are you really pulling the red scare card today?
> 
> Were not commies or socialists. We just want our fair share back. Before Bush the rich had 75% of the nations wealth now they have 90. Unregulated free market capitalism did work. Hate to say we told you so.
Click to expand...






*"Communist Party USA Chairman Vows Cooperation With Democratic Party  *The chairman of the National Committee of the Communist Party USA has penned a 2,023-word manifesto making the critical point that American Communists are eager to work with the Democratic Party to advance the modern communist agenda and achieve communist goals.

Communist Party chairman John Bachtellpublished his essay last week at People’s World, a “daily news website of, for and by the 99% and the direct descendant of the Daily Worker.” 
Communist Party USA Work With Democrats The Daily Caller


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Does anyone believe that Communist regimes start out promising slavery, poverty, control and mass murder?
> 
> They start out just where our progressives are today: the rich are holding you down so kill the rich if you want to get ahead



Does anyone believe that unregulated free market capitalism promise those things?  Yet that's what we see happened, resulting in the Bush 2007 Great Recession, TARP, Big 3 problems, illegals became a problem on Bush's watch.  Remember McCain and Romney said they were just doing jobs Americans wouldn't do?  The GOP deregulated and defunded the agency that makes sure corporations aren't hiring illegals.  This lowered wages for us.  The wars bankrupted us.  Deregulating banks and mortgage companies fucked us.  Sending jobs overseas to break the unions and renig on pensions fucked us.  

Fuck you and your commy talk.  Your corrupt capitalism put us in the poor house.  And Bush didn't finish in Afganistan.  No he invaded Iraq so we were fighting 2 wars we couldn't win.  Biggest blunder in world military history, not just US history.  Sorta seems like they did it on purpose.  But why would an oil man and a defense contractor VP do such a thing, stupid.  Didn't Eisenhower warn us about the military industrial complex.  That's all socialism disguised as capitalism.  Who do they sell their weapons to?  The US citizens.  And if it weren't for this socialism your capitalism would fall apart, stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> The underlined part is a fallacy of false Cause or a false dichotomy, since, our Founding Fathers ordained and established our secular and temporal morals as citizen of our republic. What isn't covered by our Ten Amendments. In any case, as part of our supreme law of the land, our Ten Amendments are more supreme than Any commandments of even Religion, simply Because, our Founding Fathers spake it so, in Article the Sixth.



If we want to know if something is right or wrong, we refer to the Constitution.  Christians, Muslims, Jews & Mormons may also look to their holy books for guidance but us atheists don't.  We don't need a god to know right from wrong.  In fact far too often their god is wrong.  At least according to the US Constitution.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theists have killed more in fact many deaths you claim atheists did were actually done by christians. The Nazis were catholic Germans. And how many blacks and Indians did religious america kill?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever................as I didn't specify a religion for Stalin or Mao did I.................You are the one trying to divert the thread into A CHRISTIANS SUCK THREAD...............
> 
> Your making shit up not posted, as you twist any thread to your own bs that didn't exist until you showed up.
> 
> Now tell me the mass murders of their own's RELIGION................I don't know what religion these Genocidal maniacs believed in...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's get back on topic then. Do you know when the black freedom riders in the civil rights movement tried to ride on a grayhound bus the kkk burned the bus. Besides the N word they called them commies.  Are you really pulling the red scare card today?
> 
> Were not commies or socialists. We just want our fair share back. Before Bush the rich had 75% of the nations wealth now they have 90. Unregulated free market capitalism did work. Hate to say we told you so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Communist Party USA Chairman Vows Cooperation With Democratic Party  *The chairman of the National Committee of the Communist Party USA has penned a 2,023-word manifesto making the critical point that American Communists are eager to work with the Democratic Party to advance the modern communist agenda and achieve communist goals.
> 
> Communist Party chairman John Bachtellpublished his essay last week at People’s World, a “daily news website of, for and by the 99% and the direct descendant of the Daily Worker.”
> Communist Party USA Work With Democrats The Daily Caller
Click to expand...


They were calling the party that won in Greece communist.  I asked my brother if that meant everyone was going to make the same amount and he said, "well the guys not really going to implement communism".

So really calling someone commy is just a scare tactic.  No one wants to go commy.  Although I do agree with what this guy wants to do in Greece:

SYRIZA’s 40-point program calls for a complete break with austerity: reversing wage cuts, guaranteed health care for the poor, strong labor regulations and unemployment insurance, housing for the homeless, among others. At the same time, it calls for increasing taxes on the rich and their luxury items, prohibiting speculative financial derivatives, eliminating the financial privileges of the shipping industry and Church, and nationalizing private banks and hospitals. In foreign policy, it calls for closing all foreign bases, getting out of NATO and ending military cooperation with Israel.

It is unprecedented in recent history for a self-described radical leftist party to lead a government in Europe, and because of this progressives and revolutionaries around the world are closely following the situation.

Lets see how they do, and if its really communism or is it just well regulated capitalism.

Nationalizing banks and hospitals isn't a bad idea.


----------



## sealybobo

Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.  

Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> That is your response to what Stalin and Mao did as they slaughtered and starved their own people.
> 
> Christians did it................LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Iraqis did christian bush kill? Christians have lots of blood on their hands.
> 
> And Stalin didn't kill in the name of atheism.
> 
> Also consider lots of leaders might say they believe but don't really. They only use religion to con the stupid masses. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever................as I didn't specify a religion for Stalin or Mao did I.................You are the one trying to divert the thread into A CHRISTIANS SUCK THREAD...............
> 
> Your making shit up not posted, as you twist any thread to your own bs that didn't exist until you showed up.
> 
> Now tell me the mass murders of their own's RELIGION................I don't know what religion these Genocidal maniacs believed in...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's get back on topic then. Do you know when the black freedom riders in the civil rights movement tried to ride on a grayhound bus the kkk burned the bus. Besides the N word they called them commies.  Are you really pulling the red scare card today?
> 
> Were not commies or socialists. We just want our fair share back. Before Bush the rich had 75% of the nations wealth now they have 90. Unregulated free market capitalism did work. Hate to say we told you so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Communist Party USA Chairman Vows Cooperation With Democratic Party  *The chairman of the National Committee of the Communist Party USA has penned a 2,023-word manifesto making the critical point that American Communists are eager to work with the Democratic Party to advance the modern communist agenda and achieve communist goals.
> 
> Communist Party chairman John Bachtellpublished his essay last week at People’s World, a “daily news website of, for and by the 99% and the direct descendant of the Daily Worker.”
> Communist Party USA Work With Democrats The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were calling the party that won in Greece communist.  I asked my brother if that meant everyone was going to make the same amount and he said, "well the guys not really going to implement communism".
> 
> So really calling someone commy is just a scare tactic.  No one wants to go commy.  Although I do agree with what this guy wants to do in Greece:
> 
> SYRIZA’s 40-point program calls for a complete break with austerity: reversing wage cuts, guaranteed health care for the poor, strong labor regulations and unemployment insurance, housing for the homeless, among others. At the same time, it calls for increasing taxes on the rich and their luxury items, prohibiting speculative financial derivatives, eliminating the financial privileges of the shipping industry and Church, and nationalizing private banks and hospitals. In foreign policy, it calls for closing all foreign bases, getting out of NATO and ending military cooperation with Israel.
> 
> It is unprecedented in recent history for a self-described radical leftist party to lead a government in Europe, and because of this progressives and revolutionaries around the world are closely following the situation.
> 
> Lets see how they do, and if its really communism or is it just well regulated capitalism.
> 
> Nationalizing banks and hospitals isn't a bad idea.
Click to expand...





"To that end, he claimed, “thousands of trade unionists have been elected” at municipal and local levels of* American government. *Bachtell did not note a party affiliation of these elected leaders."
Ibid.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.
> 
> Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News



Money and businesses fleeing Greece...wtg!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.
> 
> Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News



look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered


----------



## eagle1462010

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.
> 
> Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered
Click to expand...

but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................

LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank

eagle1462010 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.
> 
> Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


Notice how many of our useful idiots are hoping in inner tubes to go to Cuba.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

eagle1462010 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.
> 
> Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


If Progressives were honest theyd say put us in power so we can inflict unimaginable poverty, misery, torture and murder and the first ones we round up will be the useful idiots who put us here because they demonstrated that they cannot be trusted


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.
> 
> Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Progressives were honest theyd say put us in power so we can inflict unimaginable poverty, misery, torture and murder and the first ones we round up will be the useful idiots who put us here because they demonstrated that they cannot be trusted
Click to expand...




"If Progressives were honest...."


1. "* If Democrats were forthright and respectful they would have enough confidence in their proposals and their countrymen to speak plainly.* They would say: “We’re not idiots; you’re not idiots; and only an idiot could believe it’s possible for government to do big things that help lots of people without also imposing big costs, through taxes and regulations, that adversely affect lots of people. The reason you should support the Democratic agenda is not that we’re magicians who can make something out of nothing. It’s that the benefits of our programs will exceed their costs—so much so that our country and most of our citizens will be better off paying the higher taxes and complying with the more stringent regulations than we would be absent the taxes, the regulations, and the benefits they make possible.”

a. *Democrats eschew such candor *with reason. In 1984 Walter Mondale told the voters, “Mr. Reagan will raise taxes, and so will I. He won’t tell you. I just did.” Mondale went on to sweep the jurisdictions of Minnesota and the District of Columbia, forcing President Reagan to cobble together an Electoral College majority by carrying the other 49 states." 
Liars Remorse The Weekly Standard



There'll be an honest Progressive any day now......any day......


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.
> 
> Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Progressives were honest theyd say put us in power so we can inflict unimaginable poverty, misery, torture and murder and the first ones we round up will be the useful idiots who put us here because they demonstrated that they cannot be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If Progressives were honest...."
> 
> 
> 1. "* If Democrats were forthright and respectful they would have enough confidence in their proposals and their countrymen to speak plainly.* They would say: “We’re not idiots; you’re not idiots; and only an idiot could believe it’s possible for government to do big things that help lots of people without also imposing big costs, through taxes and regulations, that adversely affect lots of people. The reason you should support the Democratic agenda is not that we’re magicians who can make something out of nothing. It’s that the benefits of our programs will exceed their costs—so much so that our country and most of our citizens will be better off paying the higher taxes and complying with the more stringent regulations than we would be absent the taxes, the regulations, and the benefits they make possible.”
> 
> a. *Democrats eschew such candor *with reason. In 1984 Walter Mondale told the voters, “Mr. Reagan will raise taxes, and so will I. He won’t tell you. I just did.” Mondale went on to sweep the jurisdictions of Minnesota and the District of Columbia, forcing President Reagan to cobble together an Electoral College majority by carrying the other 49 states."
> Liars Remorse The Weekly Standard
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be an honest Progressive any day now......any day......
Click to expand...

Governments don't operate to make a profit. If they did it would cost you $5 just to mail a letter to someone.  Public schools would cost more.  Police would ticket more to make more profit.  

And without regulations you'd pay a lot more for everything. Your way doesn't work.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.
> 
> Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Progressives were honest theyd say put us in power so we can inflict unimaginable poverty, misery, torture and murder and the first ones we round up will be the useful idiots who put us here because they demonstrated that they cannot be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If Progressives were honest...."
> 
> 
> 1. "* If Democrats were forthright and respectful they would have enough confidence in their proposals and their countrymen to speak plainly.* They would say: “We’re not idiots; you’re not idiots; and only an idiot could believe it’s possible for government to do big things that help lots of people without also imposing big costs, through taxes and regulations, that adversely affect lots of people. The reason you should support the Democratic agenda is not that we’re magicians who can make something out of nothing. It’s that the benefits of our programs will exceed their costs—so much so that our country and most of our citizens will be better off paying the higher taxes and complying with the more stringent regulations than we would be absent the taxes, the regulations, and the benefits they make possible.”
> 
> a. *Democrats eschew such candor *with reason. In 1984 Walter Mondale told the voters, “Mr. Reagan will raise taxes, and so will I. He won’t tell you. I just did.” Mondale went on to sweep the jurisdictions of Minnesota and the District of Columbia, forcing President Reagan to cobble together an Electoral College majority by carrying the other 49 states."
> Liars Remorse The Weekly Standard
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be an honest Progressive any day now......any day......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Governments don't operate to make a profit. If they did it would cost you $5 just to mail a letter to someone.  Public schools would cost more.  Police would ticket more to make more profit.
> 
> *And without regulations you'd pay a lot more for everything*. Your way doesn't work.
Click to expand...



that's gotta be one of the dumbest statements ever posted on the board


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ijn Greece the formerly ruling, right-wing New Democracy party won just under 28 percent of the vote.  This could happen in America if Capitalism sucks any worse for the masses.
> 
> Greece the shift left the class struggle and communist tactics - Liberation News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Progressives were honest theyd say put us in power so we can inflict unimaginable poverty, misery, torture and murder and the first ones we round up will be the useful idiots who put us here because they demonstrated that they cannot be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If Progressives were honest...."
> 
> 
> 1. "* If Democrats were forthright and respectful they would have enough confidence in their proposals and their countrymen to speak plainly.* They would say: “We’re not idiots; you’re not idiots; and only an idiot could believe it’s possible for government to do big things that help lots of people without also imposing big costs, through taxes and regulations, that adversely affect lots of people. The reason you should support the Democratic agenda is not that we’re magicians who can make something out of nothing. It’s that the benefits of our programs will exceed their costs—so much so that our country and most of our citizens will be better off paying the higher taxes and complying with the more stringent regulations than we would be absent the taxes, the regulations, and the benefits they make possible.”
> 
> a. *Democrats eschew such candor *with reason. In 1984 Walter Mondale told the voters, “Mr. Reagan will raise taxes, and so will I. He won’t tell you. I just did.” Mondale went on to sweep the jurisdictions of Minnesota and the District of Columbia, forcing President Reagan to cobble together an Electoral College majority by carrying the other 49 states."
> Liars Remorse The Weekly Standard
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be an honest Progressive any day now......any day......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Governments don't operate to make a profit. If they did it would cost you $5 just to mail a letter to someone.  Public schools would cost more.  Police would ticket more to make more profit.
> 
> And without regulations you'd pay a lot more for everything. Your way doesn't work.
Click to expand...




Of course, your attempt at a post has nothing to do with the linked post, which focuses on the dishonesty of Progressives/Liberals/communists/Democrats....

Speaking of dishonesty....and simply out of curiosity, why is it that the numerous posts which have proven you to be wrong, and/or lying......

...why do you continue in the same manner?

Is that why you are a Liberal....because there are no restrictions related to truth?


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered
> 
> 
> 
> but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Progressives were honest theyd say put us in power so we can inflict unimaginable poverty, misery, torture and murder and the first ones we round up will be the useful idiots who put us here because they demonstrated that they cannot be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If Progressives were honest...."
> 
> 
> 1. "* If Democrats were forthright and respectful they would have enough confidence in their proposals and their countrymen to speak plainly.* They would say: “We’re not idiots; you’re not idiots; and only an idiot could believe it’s possible for government to do big things that help lots of people without also imposing big costs, through taxes and regulations, that adversely affect lots of people. The reason you should support the Democratic agenda is not that we’re magicians who can make something out of nothing. It’s that the benefits of our programs will exceed their costs—so much so that our country and most of our citizens will be better off paying the higher taxes and complying with the more stringent regulations than we would be absent the taxes, the regulations, and the benefits they make possible.”
> 
> a. *Democrats eschew such candor *with reason. In 1984 Walter Mondale told the voters, “Mr. Reagan will raise taxes, and so will I. He won’t tell you. I just did.” Mondale went on to sweep the jurisdictions of Minnesota and the District of Columbia, forcing President Reagan to cobble together an Electoral College majority by carrying the other 49 states."
> Liars Remorse The Weekly Standard
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be an honest Progressive any day now......any day......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Governments don't operate to make a profit. If they did it would cost you $5 just to mail a letter to someone.  Public schools would cost more.  Police would ticket more to make more profit.
> 
> *And without regulations you'd pay a lot more for everything*. Your way doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's gotta be one of the dumbest statements ever posted on the board
Click to expand...


To run a government it costs money. The question is what do we get for all the taxes we pay? And who should pay more? The poor middle class or rich and corporations.

The rich say we should.

I say not only roll back the bush tax breaks but also the Reagan tax cuts


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the good Communism did for China and the USSR!!  About 100 million people murdered
> 
> 
> 
> but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Progressives were honest theyd say put us in power so we can inflict unimaginable poverty, misery, torture and murder and the first ones we round up will be the useful idiots who put us here because they demonstrated that they cannot be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If Progressives were honest...."
> 
> 
> 1. "* If Democrats were forthright and respectful they would have enough confidence in their proposals and their countrymen to speak plainly.* They would say: “We’re not idiots; you’re not idiots; and only an idiot could believe it’s possible for government to do big things that help lots of people without also imposing big costs, through taxes and regulations, that adversely affect lots of people. The reason you should support the Democratic agenda is not that we’re magicians who can make something out of nothing. It’s that the benefits of our programs will exceed their costs—so much so that our country and most of our citizens will be better off paying the higher taxes and complying with the more stringent regulations than we would be absent the taxes, the regulations, and the benefits they make possible.”
> 
> a. *Democrats eschew such candor *with reason. In 1984 Walter Mondale told the voters, “Mr. Reagan will raise taxes, and so will I. He won’t tell you. I just did.” Mondale went on to sweep the jurisdictions of Minnesota and the District of Columbia, forcing President Reagan to cobble together an Electoral College majority by carrying the other 49 states."
> Liars Remorse The Weekly Standard
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be an honest Progressive any day now......any day......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Governments don't operate to make a profit. If they did it would cost you $5 just to mail a letter to someone.  Public schools would cost more.  Police would ticket more to make more profit.
> 
> And without regulations you'd pay a lot more for everything. Your way doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, your attempt at a post has nothing to do with the linked post, which focuses on the dishonesty of Progressives/Liberals/communists/Democrats....
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty....and simply out of curiosity, why is it that the numerous posts which have proven you to be wrong, and/or lying......
> 
> ...why do you continue in the same manner?
> 
> Is that why you are a Liberal....because there are no restrictions related to truth?
Click to expand...

Nothing you've posted proves me wrong


----------



## danielpalos

So, what if democrats never met a communist they didn't like; some chics on the right can be pretty hot.  It isn't the fault of the left, that the right still doesn't have a clue or a Cause as to why some on left are becoming better poets and know it, instead of better Communists and not know it.  It may be one reason why that form of cognitive dissonance of the right, exogenous to ourselves, caused the right to have to go practice their Communism, in Cuba, while claiming Capitalism is useless when they really really want the Socialism of a trade embargo.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> So, what if democrats never met a communist they didn't like; some chics on the right can be pretty hot.  It isn't the fault of the left, that the right still doesn't have a clue or a Cause as to why some on left are becoming better poets and know it, instead of better Communists and not know it.  It may be one reason why that form of cognitive dissonance of the right, exogenous to ourselves, caused the right to have to go practice their Communism, in Cuba, while claiming Capitalism is useless when they really really want the Socialism of a trade embargo.




Here are my favorite governments and economies in order.

1 progressive moderate Democrats that regulate 
2.moderate conservatives
3 socialism
4 conservative republicans
5 libertarians
6 communism

Basically unregulated free market capitalism would lead to anarchy. Trickle down doesn't work.  Republicans deregulate too much and favor rich to the rest of us.


----------



## HenryBHough

_If Democrats were suddenly honest I'd hurry out the door with a shotgun to get some free bacon from the flying pigs._


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but but but they did build a wall to keep their people in.............GATED COUNTRIES................
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Progressives were honest theyd say put us in power so we can inflict unimaginable poverty, misery, torture and murder and the first ones we round up will be the useful idiots who put us here because they demonstrated that they cannot be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If Progressives were honest...."
> 
> 
> 1. "* If Democrats were forthright and respectful they would have enough confidence in their proposals and their countrymen to speak plainly.* They would say: “We’re not idiots; you’re not idiots; and only an idiot could believe it’s possible for government to do big things that help lots of people without also imposing big costs, through taxes and regulations, that adversely affect lots of people. The reason you should support the Democratic agenda is not that we’re magicians who can make something out of nothing. It’s that the benefits of our programs will exceed their costs—so much so that our country and most of our citizens will be better off paying the higher taxes and complying with the more stringent regulations than we would be absent the taxes, the regulations, and the benefits they make possible.”
> 
> a. *Democrats eschew such candor *with reason. In 1984 Walter Mondale told the voters, “Mr. Reagan will raise taxes, and so will I. He won’t tell you. I just did.” Mondale went on to sweep the jurisdictions of Minnesota and the District of Columbia, forcing President Reagan to cobble together an Electoral College majority by carrying the other 49 states."
> Liars Remorse The Weekly Standard
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be an honest Progressive any day now......any day......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Governments don't operate to make a profit. If they did it would cost you $5 just to mail a letter to someone.  Public schools would cost more.  Police would ticket more to make more profit.
> 
> *And without regulations you'd pay a lot more for everything*. Your way doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's gotta be one of the dumbest statements ever posted on the board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To run a government it costs money. The question is what do we get for all the taxes we pay? And who should pay more? The poor middle class or rich and corporations.
> 
> The rich say we should.
> 
> I say not only roll back the bush tax breaks but also the Reagan tax cuts
Click to expand...


I say you're an idiot, no doubt you sit at home collecting your government check. The federal government should be cut. Departments eliminated, the bureaucracy scaled way back. The crony capitalism eliminated


----------



## DonaldFG

Republican, Democrat, Communist, Socialist, Capitalist, whatever type of government we talk about, everything that happens depends on who is running it all!  If a minority elite has control, the people suffer.

On the other hand, if it is the people who control - really control - the government in whatever form, it will be made into a just and fair system.  In none of the examples mentioned in this thread did the people have control.  Thus the results experienced.


----------



## DonaldFG

Yarddog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still hate Reagan for calling the USSR an Evil Empire, promising to defeat it and collapsing their empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the Dems back then really wanted communism to work,  I think they were really dissapointed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we disagree with lord Reagan doesn't mean we were rooting for Russia. But that's how republicans are with Obama. They'd love for him and the dems to fail back when we were in charge. In fact they obstructed and slowed our recovery all for politics. Treasonist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans think Democrats want the government to have too much power.  Democrats think Republicans want the government to not have enough power so it is powerless against the rich.  Basically they want a puppet government that serves the rich and corporations, not the poor.
> 
> This is nothing new in human history.  The Greeks and their democracy was the same way.  It wasn't for the poor and they owned slaves.  Only the rich are smart enough to decide things.  Not the masses.  Republicans to this day believe this.  You'll notice it when they delight in the fact that only 30% of the voting population shows up to vote.  They don't think those other 70% should vote because they aren't smart enough.  Well neither are middle class people who vote GOP.  That doesn't stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The tendency of all governments is to move towards total control.  Thats the trend.   As they establish and grow burocracies like the EPA that create laws though regulations, you can watch your freedoms very slowly dissapear. Were not there yet, but the government expansion makes life hard for the little guy who has to follow all their rules. The Government determines who is considered rich and who is not, and whos money is to be to distributed to whom,  I dont think the average democrat is a communist by far,  but I believe the elites in washington love the idea of the socialist/communist model.  They want to move us in that direction , but they cant do it all at once.  Republicans I feel dont give a damn really either,  there really is no party that represents the people anymore, to them were all citizens of the world,  you can see that in our immigration policies,  so who does washington represent anyway these days? besides themselves. Never trust any of them,
> only try to vote for the lesser of the evils
Click to expand...


Our government is capitalist and controlled by corporations.  Capitalism is self empowering, so it is not just about the economy.  As capitalism gains financial power, it also gains political power.  So it trends towards Facism, and as we are currently seeing this trend is getting stronger.  This is Eisenhower's military-industrial complex!  Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## longly

PoliticalChic said:


> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




“Never met a communist they didn’t adore” , that is not really so, up until the later part of Vietnam they were pretty good about resisting communist aggression, But when it looked like they going to win the Cold War liberal spines turned to jelly. Who was the liberal anchor woman who praised the liberation of Saigon? They were desperate to be on the winning side; the communist were not very forgiving. They considered anyone that stood up to them as a war criminal, to be punished. As punishment they raped almost ever German woman in their in their sector of occupied Germany.


----------



## PoliticalChic

longly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Never met a communist they didn’t adore” , that is not really so, up until the later part of Vietnam they were pretty good about resisting communist aggression, But when it looked like they going to win the Cold War liberal spines turned to jelly. Who was the liberal anchor woman who praised the liberation of Saigon? They were desperate to be on the winning side; the communist were not very forgiving. They considered anyone that stood up to them as a war criminal, to be punished. As punishment they raped almost ever German woman in their in their sector of occupied Germany.
Click to expand...




"“Never met a communist they didn’t adore” , that is not really so, up until the later part of Vietnam they were pretty good about resisting communist aggression,..."

Perhaps you've never heard of Franklin Roosevelt.

He did everything he could to support Stalin and make certain that communism survived....including lie to the American people about communism.

*September 30, 1941, FDR claimed that there was freedom of religion in the USSR. "The claim that Stalin's Russia allowed religious freedom was the first step in a massive pro-Soviet campaign that the White House coordinated for the duration of the war." *
*"Caught between Roosevelt and Stalin: America's Ambassadors to Moscow,"by Dennis J. Dunn, p. 137*


----------



## eagle1462010

PoliticalChic said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Never met a communist they didn’t adore” , that is not really so, up until the later part of Vietnam they were pretty good about resisting communist aggression, But when it looked like they going to win the Cold War liberal spines turned to jelly. Who was the liberal anchor woman who praised the liberation of Saigon? They were desperate to be on the winning side; the communist were not very forgiving. They considered anyone that stood up to them as a war criminal, to be punished. As punishment they raped almost ever German woman in their in their sector of occupied Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "“Never met a communist they didn’t adore” , that is not really so, up until the later part of Vietnam they were pretty good about resisting communist aggression,..."
> 
> Perhaps you've never heard of Franklin Roosevelt.
> 
> He did everything he could to support Stalin and make certain that communism survived....including lie to the American people about communism.
> 
> *September 30, 1941, FDR claimed that there was freedom of religion in the USSR. "The claim that Stalin's Russia allowed religious freedom was the first step in a massive pro-Soviet campaign that the White House coordinated for the duration of the war." *
> *"Caught between Roosevelt and Stalin: America's Ambassadors to Moscow,"by Dennis J. Dunn, p. 137*
Click to expand...

LOL

Freedom in the USSR...............FDR 

LOL


----------



## Wry Catcher

Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today and a time when she can assassinate the character of those long dead.

The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is a thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently, and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?

My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers, as did my father-in-law and countless others who never would have come home & had families, if had FDR and HST acted differently.

Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced and the cold hard decisions they made.

Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com





"Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.

You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.

One example will destroy your post:

 On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*

a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:

" By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *http://www.nationalalliance.org/wwii/wwii.htm



"Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
*Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.
> 
> You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.
> 
> One example will destroy your post:
> 
> On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *http://www.nationalalliance.org/wwii/wwii.htm
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
> *Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.
Click to expand...


"Ideologues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced and the cold hard decisions they made."


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.
> 
> You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.
> 
> One example will destroy your post:
> 
> On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *http://www.nationalalliance.org/wwii/wwii.htm
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
> *Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.
Click to expand...


BTW _genius_, you link goes no where.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.
> 
> You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.
> 
> One example will destroy your post:
> 
> On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *http://www.nationalalliance.org/wwii/wwii.htm
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
> *Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Ideologues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced and the cold hard decisions they made."
Click to expand...




So......when was the time that America had to align itself with homicidal, sociopathic murderers?

1933? 
Right after Muggeridge and Garth Jones revealed how Stalin starved seven million farmers, men, women, and children, to death?

Really, you moron?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.
> 
> You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.
> 
> One example will destroy your post:
> 
> On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
> *Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW _genius_, you link goes no where.
Click to expand...




Have someone read this to you, and then tell you what to think:
National Alliance of Families


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.
> 
> AD HOMINEM ALERT
> 
> You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.
> 
> 
> One example will destroy your post:
> 
> ONE VIDEO WITH SEVERAL DIFFERENT SOURCES VIS A VIS YOUR FAILED LINK ONLY DESTROYS ONE THINK:  POLICITICALCHIC
> 
> On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *http://www.nationalalliance.org/wwii/wwii.htm
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
> *Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.
Click to expand...


ONE VIDEO WITH SEVERAL DIFFERENT SOURCES VIS A VIS YOUR FAILED LINK ONLY DESTROYS ONE THINK: POLICITICALCHIC

Fix the link, then we'll discuss.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.
> 
> AD HOMINEM ALERT
> 
> You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.
> 
> 
> One example will destroy your post:
> 
> ONE VIDEO WITH SEVERAL DIFFERENT SOURCES VIS A VIS YOUR FAILED LINK ONLY DESTROYS ONE THINK:  POLICITICALCHIC
> 
> On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *http://www.nationalalliance.org/wwii/wwii.htm
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
> *Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONE VIDEO WITH SEVERAL DIFFERENT SOURCES VIS A VIS YOUR FAILED LINK ONLY DESTROYS ONE THINK: POLICITICALCHIC
> 
> Fix the link, then we'll discuss.
Click to expand...


It is fixed, dolt.
The only thing not fixable is your cognitive inability.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.
> 
> You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.
> 
> One example will destroy your post:
> 
> On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *http://www.nationalalliance.org/wwii/wwii.htm
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
> *Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Ideologues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced and the cold hard decisions they made."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So......when was the time that America had to align itself with homicidal, sociopathic murderers?
> 
> 1933?
> Right after Muggeridge and Garth Jones revealed how Stalin starved seven million farmers, men, women, and children, to death?
> 
> Really, you moron?
Click to expand...


"Really, you moron?"

You really ought to do some research, something most of us learned at the U.  I guess Columbia Jr. College didn't teach research.

Q.  when was the time that America had to align itself with homicidal, sociopathic murderers?

A.  FLASHBACK That Time When Dick Cheney Wanted to Keep Saddam Hussein in Power Video Americans Against the Tea Party


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.
> 
> You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.
> 
> One example will destroy your post:
> 
> On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *http://www.nationalalliance.org/wwii/wwii.htm
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
> *Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Ideologues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced and the cold hard decisions they made."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So......when was the time that America had to align itself with homicidal, sociopathic murderers?
> 
> 1933?
> Right after Muggeridge and Garth Jones revealed how Stalin starved seven million farmers, men, women, and children, to death?
> 
> Really, you moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Really, you moron?"
> 
> You really ought to do some research, something most of us learned at the U.  I guess Columbia Jr. College didn't teach research.
> 
> Q.  when was the time that America had to align itself with homicidal, sociopathic murderers?
> 
> A.  FLASHBACK That Time When Dick Cheney Wanted to Keep Saddam Hussein in Power Video Americans Against the Tea Party
Click to expand...




Let's get that on the record:

You're not denying that Franklin Roosevelt  had America  align itself with homicidal, sociopathic murderers?

Great!


Now....did Cheney lie to the public and claim that Saddam was fighting for the same values as America was????

No....only Roosevelt did that, endorsing communism.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herein is a video from a different perspective; long time readers of this message board understand that PoliticalChic is a hard and fast partisan,whose posts are mindful of a Monday morning QB.  Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is one sided and measured by a moral judgment today, when the blood of those who have fallen has long disappeared and she can assassinate the character of those long dead.
> 
> The video is an example of a pragmatic POTUS, who chose the lives of American GI's over the lives of Russian troops.  Here's is thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently and sent our troops into Eastern Europe to fight the Germans, and then to fight the Russians?
> 
> My dad served for the duration, as did many of your dad's or grandfathers.
> 
> Idealogues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced.
> 
> Did the West sell out Eastern Europe at Yalta Eastern Front Videos WW2History.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Her agenda, clearly and concisely stated, is"  based on truth, knowledge and courage.
> 
> You, a foul-mouthed dunce who has no ability to lean or to incorporate knowledge into his worldview.
> 
> One example will destroy your post:
> 
> On March 26, 1945, Army Chief of Staff George C. Marshall issued the following order: "Censor all stories, delete criticism Russian treatment." This was aimed at those Americans who had been POWs of the Red Army. *Note that some 20,000 US soldiers were never returned by "Uncle Joe."*
> 
> a. FDR died April 12th..but, based on Marshall's order,  the White House clearly knew of the following prior to that:
> 
> " By May 15, 1945, the Pentagon believed *25,000 American POWs "liberated" by the Red Army were still being held hostage* to Soviet demands that all "Soviet citizens" be returned to Soviet control, "without exception" and by force if necessary, as agreed to at the Yalta Conference in February 1945. When the U.S. refused to return some military formations composed of Soviet citizens, such as the First Ukrainian SS Division, *Stalin retaliated by returning only 4,116 of the hostage American POWs*. On June 1, 1945, the United States Government issued documents, signed by General Dwight D. Eisenhower, explaining away the loss of *approximately 20,000 POWs remaining under Stalin's control." *http://www.nationalalliance.org/wwii/wwii.htm
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's is (sic) thought for those of us today, how many of us would not be here, had FDR chose differently ..."
> *Tell that to the 20,000 American troops* that FDR sacrificed to his pal, Stalin, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Ideologues like PC spend too much time supporting their agenda and too little time understanding our leaders in the frame of their time and the realities they faced and the cold hard decisions they made."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So......when was the time that America had to align itself with homicidal, sociopathic murderers?
> 
> 1933?
> Right after Muggeridge and Garth Jones revealed how Stalin starved seven million farmers, men, women, and children, to death?
> 
> Really, you moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Really, you moron?"
> 
> You really ought to do some research, something most of us learned at the U.  I guess Columbia Jr. College didn't teach research.
> 
> Q.  when was the time that America had to align itself with homicidal, sociopathic murderers?
> 
> A.  FLASHBACK That Time When Dick Cheney Wanted to Keep Saddam Hussein in Power Video Americans Against the Tea Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get that on the record:
> 
> You're not denying that Franklin Roosevelt  had America  align itself with homicidal, sociopathic murderers?
> 
> Great!
> 
> 
> Now....did Cheney lie to the public and claim that Saddam was fighting for the same values as America was????
> 
> No....only Roosevelt did that, endorsing communism.
Click to expand...


Do you every experience dizzyness?  Your spin made my eyes roll.


----------



## longly

PoliticalChic said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Never met a communist they didn’t adore” , that is not really so, up until the later part of Vietnam they were pretty good about resisting communist aggression, But when it looked like they going to win the Cold War liberal spines turned to jelly. Who was the liberal anchor woman who praised the liberation of Saigon? They were desperate to be on the winning side; the communist were not very forgiving. They considered anyone that stood up to them as a war criminal, to be punished. As punishment they raped almost ever German woman in their in their sector of occupied Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "“Never met a communist they didn’t adore” , that is not really so, up until the later part of Vietnam they were pretty good about resisting communist aggression,..."
> 
> Perhaps you've never heard of Franklin Roosevelt.
> 
> He did everything he could to support Stalin and make certain that communism survived....including lie to the American people about communism.
> 
> *September 30, 1941, FDR claimed that there was freedom of religion in the USSR. "The claim that Stalin's Russia allowed religious freedom was the first step in a massive pro-Soviet campaign that the White House coordinated for the duration of the war." *
> *"Caught between Roosevelt and Stalin: America's Ambassadors to Moscow,"by Dennis J. Dunn, p. 137*
Click to expand...

 
In war we do things we would not normally do. During WW II Hitler was seen as the greater danger, so we teamed up with a greater evil that seemed to be less of a threat to us at the time. We did the same thing during the Cold War. What is unforgivable about FDR is that he started to believe his propaganda about the Communist which led to the Soviets getting the bomb. Evidently he was not that smart.


----------



## PoliticalChic

longly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Never met a communist they didn’t adore” , that is not really so, up until the later part of Vietnam they were pretty good about resisting communist aggression, But when it looked like they going to win the Cold War liberal spines turned to jelly. Who was the liberal anchor woman who praised the liberation of Saigon? They were desperate to be on the winning side; the communist were not very forgiving. They considered anyone that stood up to them as a war criminal, to be punished. As punishment they raped almost ever German woman in their in their sector of occupied Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "“Never met a communist they didn’t adore” , that is not really so, up until the later part of Vietnam they were pretty good about resisting communist aggression,..."
> 
> Perhaps you've never heard of Franklin Roosevelt.
> 
> He did everything he could to support Stalin and make certain that communism survived....including lie to the American people about communism.
> 
> *September 30, 1941, FDR claimed that there was freedom of religion in the USSR. "The claim that Stalin's Russia allowed religious freedom was the first step in a massive pro-Soviet campaign that the White House coordinated for the duration of the war." *
> *"Caught between Roosevelt and Stalin: America's Ambassadors to Moscow,"by Dennis J. Dunn, p. 137*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In war we do things we would not normally do. During WW II Hitler was seen as the greater danger, so we teamed up with a greater evil that seemed to be less of a threat to us at the time. We did the same thing during the Cold War. What is unforgivable about FDR is that he started to believe his propaganda about the Communist which led to the Soviets getting the bomb. Evidently he was not that smart.
Click to expand...



Horsefeathers.

FDR rushed to embrace Stalin in 1933.

. The Terror Famine in the Ukraine, in which 3-3.5 million persons were starved to death by the USSR, reached its peak in the spring of 1933. On November 16, 1933, President Roosevelt rushed to embrace....recognize...the USSR. What should the press have done....ignore the confluence?


a. "A deaf-and-dumb reporter, hermetically sealed in a hotel room could not have escaped knowledge of the essential facts..."
Eugene Lyons, "Assignment in Utopia," p.572.


----------



## georgephillip

"Almost immediately upon taking office, however, President Roosevelt moved to establish formal diplomatic relations between the United States and the Soviet Union. 

"His reasons for doing so were complex, but the decision was based on several primary factors. 

"Roosevelt hoped that recognition of the Soviet Union would serve U.S. strategic interests by limiting Japanese expansionism in Asia, and he believed that full diplomatic recognition would serve American commercial interests in the Soviet Union, a matter of some concern to an Administration grappling with the effects of the Great Depression. 

"Finally, the United States was the only major power that continued to withhold official diplomatic recognition from the Soviet Union."
Recognition of the Soviet Union 1933 - 1921 1936 - Milestones - Office of the Historian


----------



## whitehall

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEMOCRAT Harry Truman spent some 36,000 American lives keeping the Communist North Koreans out of South Korea.
> 
> If you support that Democratic President's actions, you have an odd way of showing it.
Click to expand...


If you looked into democrat Harry Truman's handling of the Korean War instead of chanting grammar school propaganda you might have a different view of the media created legend of "give 'em hell Harry". The Korean War was over in less than a year and U.N. forces actually captured the N.K. capital of Pyongyang but Truman was too timid to confront his own general who ordered American Troops into the biggest ambush in history. Under Truman's inept leadership victory turned into an embarrassing truce at the cost of 50,000 (revised by the Clinton D.O.D. to 36,000) American lives as the war dragged on for three years. Because of Truman's cowardly actions and MacArthur's possibly insane ego trip we are living with a N.K. threat to this day.


----------



## PoliticalChic

georgephillip said:


> "Almost immediately upon taking office, however, President Roosevelt moved to establish formal diplomatic relations between the United States and the Soviet Union.
> 
> "His reasons for doing so were complex, but the decision was based on several primary factors.
> 
> "Roosevelt hoped that recognition of the Soviet Union would serve U.S. strategic interests by limiting Japanese expansionism in Asia, and he believed that full diplomatic recognition would serve American commercial interests in the Soviet Union, a matter of some concern to an Administration grappling with the effects of the Great Depression.
> 
> "Finally, the United States was the only major power that continued to withhold official diplomatic recognition from the Soviet Union."
> Recognition of the Soviet Union 1933 - 1921 1936 - Milestones - Office of the Historian




*Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.

Your post: spin designed to shield Roosevelt's infatuation with Stalin and totalitarian government.*


----------



## regent

So what is the best definition of a communist nation, one that actually practices Marxist communism or one that practices something else but calls itself, communistic? And what of others if they call a nation communistic is it in fact a communist nation.


----------



## georgephillip

PoliticalChic said:


> Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.
> 
> Your post: spin designed to shield Roosevelt's infatuation with Stalin and totalitarian government.


*The truth is Roosevelt had no choice but to join the rest of the world and recognize the Soviet Union, and it was lucky he did:*
"In the hope of improving relations, President Roosevelt dispatched businessman Joseph E. Davies to Moscow as Bullitt’s replacement in 1936. While Davies managed to reestablish amicable relations with the Soviet leadership, his dismissive attitude concerning the purges alienated other American diplomats. Moreover, Davies faced unprecedented new challenges as a result of the worsening political situation in Europe. U.S.-Soviet relations reached their nadir in August 1939, when the Soviets signed the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact with Nazi Germany after the British and French rejected *Soviet offers to establish a military alliance against Germany. Not until the German invasion of Soviet Union began in June 1941 would the United States and the Soviet Union once again find a way to make common cause on any meaningful issue."

Recognition of the Soviet Union 1933 - 1921 1936 - Milestones - Office of the Historian*


----------



## longly

Political Chic, I have a confession to make; I am one of those very rare things, a moderate Democrat. I hope that does not lower standing as a human being. However, in my defense I will say at least I am not a liberal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

longly said:


> Political Chic, I have a confession to make; I am one of those very rare things, a moderate Democrat. I hope that does not lower standing as a human being. However, in my defense I will say at least I am not a liberal.




You  are accepted as a member of that reputable pantheon that includes such lights as JFK, Daniel Patrick Moynihan, and Scoop Jackson.

Badge and membership card on the way.


----------



## regent

What is a communist?
Is it someone that follows Marx, , or is a communist  simply  someone we disagree with and so we label them communist?  
Along the same lines, is a communist nation one that follows Marx, or a nation that people simply label communist?
Is it the practice of Marx or people's labels that decides who or what is communism?


----------



## danielpalos

A communist may be one who may believe that it only and merely requires social morals for free to achieve a secular and temporal, Commune of Heaven on Earth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Today, February 20th is an anniversary of sorts....


February 20th, 2001.... FBI agent Robert Hanssen is arrested and *charged with spying for Russia for 15 years.*

One wonders how different things would be if Franklin Roosevelt were President at this time.....

No doubt, just as he promoted Alger Hiss, Roosevelt would have given some sort of award to Hanssen.

Perhaps he would have been nominated as US ambassador to the United Nations.....


----------



## danielpalos

I believe we should have goaded the former Soviets into an Industrial Automation race instead of any Arms race.


----------



## Wry Catcher

regent said:


> What is a communist?
> Is it someone that follows Marx, , or is a communist  simply  someone we disagree with and so we label them communist?
> Along the same lines, is a communist nation one that follows Marx, or a nation that people simply label communist?
> Is it the practice of Marx or people's labels that decides who or what is communism?



Great question. 

The answer is,  anyone who is liberal, progressive, a college professor, a member of a labor union, doctors without borders, the Democratic Party,  or the MSM - sans Fox Entertainment, aka Fox News, in fact anyone who believes Capitalism needs to be policed, that is regulated, by laws passed by elected officials of good will.

The word Communist is a pejorative, a word which has been used to scare people for over a century, a word which has more in common with an ogre as neither actually exist. 

Of course some very bad men adopted the label, but like "big tent" and "country first" the use of socialist republic/people's republic are words without the substance of reality; bad mean who call their regime a republic, murdered innocent men and women as most despots do,  but not one of the mass killers ever established a workers paradise, in fact the rulers and those who supported them and their use of power lived like just like Capitalists, taking the fruits of the labor of the many for themselves.

So let's call a spade a spade and stop with this foolishness.  There is no movement to remake the economic system, the effort is to make Capitalism safe from the Capitalists, for greed is and always will be a deadly sin, and will never set any of us free.


----------



## danielpalos

regent said:


> What is a communist?
> Is it someone that follows Marx, , or is a communist  simply  someone we disagree with and so we label them communist?
> Along the same lines, is a communist nation one that follows Marx, or a nation that people simply label communist?
> Is it the practice of Marx or people's labels that decides who or what is communism?



Some communists aspire to a potentially, divine Commune of Heaven; they are usually Religious.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Wry Catcher said:


> , for greed is and always will be a deadly sin, and will never set any of us free.



the beauty of Republican capitalism is that it makes greed impossible. Imagine a greedy business competing with a business that wanted to serve its customers? Capitalism encourages service to others and quickly bankrupts those who don't function well in this environment.

Do you understand?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Wry Catcher said:


> There is no movement to remake the economic system,



100% stupid of course. Obama had 3 communist parents, voted to the left of Bernie Sanders, and openly supports single payer communism.


----------



## Howey

I sure have seen a lot of The Pootin love on this forum and it ain't coming from the democrats.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Howey said:


> I sure have seen a lot of The Pootin love on this forum and it ain't coming from the democrats.



dear, do you have a best representative example to present?


----------



## Howey

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure have seen a lot of The Pootin love on this forum and it ain't coming from the democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, do you have a best representative example to present?
Click to expand...

There's a lot of them sweetie. Find them.


----------



## HenryBHough

Obama has made Putin what he is today.

A president like Reagan would have had Putin thinking carefully about what he might try.

But right now he knows there is no will to rein him in and, if there were, insufficient intelligence.


----------



## danielpalos

... it is because some on the left may believe we are all really just "Klingon" at heart, regardless of how much communism those on the right practice, in Cuba.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Howey said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure have seen a lot of The Pootin love on this forum and it ain't coming from the democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, do you have a best representative example to present?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a lot of them sweetie. Find them.
Click to expand...

dear, do you have a best and  representative example to present or must you admit by your silence that you cant defend what  you assert???


----------



## guno

PoliticalChic said:


> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....


Poor deluded adopted asian special needs child


----------



## HenryBHough

The thread header still reads as tho Democrats have been commanded to avoid mirrors at all cost!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

guno said:


> Poor deluded adopted asian special needs child



so then why do you think our liberals spied for Stalin and gave him the bomb??


----------



## danielpalos

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded adopted asian special needs child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then why do you think our liberals spied for Stalin and gave him the bomb??
Click to expand...

They wanted the former Soviets to win the Cold War on a platform of the best things in life are free, instead of getting what we pay for, as under Capitalism.  ::idon'tknow::


----------



## LA RAM FAN

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> *So you imagine it was communist bombs that turned Vietnam and Cambodia into graveyards?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "President Nixon and his National Security Adviser, Henry Kissinger, discuss North Vietnamese sanctuaries and supply routes in the neutral border country of Cambodia. General Creighton Abrams, the US military commander in South Vietnam, wants those sites bombed, regardless of the fact that military strikes against locations in a neutral country would be flagrant violations of international laws and treaties."
> 
> Operation Menu
Click to expand...

as always,PC gets her ass handed to her on a platter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> *....that they didn't adore.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> So saith the American philosopher George Santayana.
> 
> No where is that more clearly illustrated than in the beliefs and actions of American Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> As this thread will so demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* Communism, a political philosophy born of slaughter, bloodshed, genocide and oppression. *Beyond evil, it's *failures in economics and governance* are well documented. So....who would endeavor to repeat it?
> Answer: Liberals/Progressives/Democrats
> 
> 2. A brief history of it's home-base, mother Russia, includes *9 million killed* in the civil war, 1917-1922; Stalin's regime, 1924-1953, over *20 million slaughtered*; (Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
> 
> Add in the communist spin-offs in China, Cambodia, Cuba, Viet Nam, etc., and the number goes well beyond *100 million mothers, fathers, sons, daughters,* lives counted as less important than the victory of communism.
> And this is the hallmark of every totalist view, communism, Nazism, socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....the life of the individual may never be considered, only the collective, the state, the "general will" is paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Under the auspices of* Franklin Roosevelt, *the United States drew closer, and embraced, the Communist regime of Joseph Stalin. FDR Democrats covered for, ignored, and made excuses for massacres, genocide, government instituted famines and lies of every variety. The same view of communism has persisted 'til this very day among *Democrat elites and leaders.*
> 
> a. When one of the many communist agents in his administration was identified, Alger Hiss, President Roosevelt promoted him.
> 
> b. January 25th, 1950 Alger Hiss sentenced for perjury for denying he was a Soviet spy
> Dean Acheson, Truman’s Sec’y of State, said: “I do not intend to turn my back on Alger
> Hiss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. One would be hard pressed to find any request by Joseph Stalin that did not find a willing response from FDR, from Lend-Lease to the direction of Allied military operations, and refusal to accept the surrender of Germany.
> 
> Just maybe, *the Kravchenko case* might be one time FDR hesitated to fulfill Stalin's commands.....
> 
> Roosevelt regularly lied to the American public about Russia having the same values as the United States, and censored any news to the contrary. Victor Kravchenko told the truth about Stalin's Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> a. Victor Kravchenko was one of the first and most influential Soviet defectors to the United States, who had written "I Chose Freedom," a searing account of life under Stalin, denouncing the Stalin regime for failure to grant political and civil liberties to the Russian people.
> "The Anti-Communist Manifestos: Four Books That Shaped the Cold War," John Fleming, p. 182-183
> 
> b. Kravchenko wanted to shatter those illusions. *His defection was front-page news* and prompted debate at the highest levels of government, up to and including President Franklin D. Roosevelt. *Stalin demanded that he be turned over as a traitor-*-an automatic death sentence.
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover urged FDR to let him stay.
> On April 13, 1945, the day after Roosevelt died, Kravchenko received notice that his application for asylum had been granted.
> Searching for Tato - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Roosevelt was ambivalent about sending Kravchenko back to the tender mercies of Uncle Joe, as Kravchenko was head-line news throughout the nation....and only after Roosevelt's death did Kravchenko receive notice of asylum.
> 
> 
> Had Roosevelt lived.....who knows....





congrats on showing your obsession you have over the democrats as always and not only that, your ignorance as well on how there were REPUBLICAN presidents that met a communist they adored as well.


you really need to get over this sad obsession and devotion you have over FDR and the democrat party.


_As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_

Who Else Liked Ike Stalin That s Who 

yep this thread demonstares your sad obsession over FDR and the democrats.

dont you ever get tired of the constant ass beatings while trolling here everyday?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Poor deluded adopted asian special needs child[/QUOTE]

you nailed it.well said.


----------

